# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 2: GROS SOS! 37 chats dt BLESSE/MALADES, X chatons AVT JEU 12 & VEN 13/01! (RP)

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						





  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à    jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes  données)_
_
Il y a encore des anciens sur la liste, et des nouveaux.
Et même un très ancien, car devait être pris qd Catoune 13 a pris ses 3 chats noirs... Avant Noël....
Devait être réservé par une assoc, visiblement ne sort plus sous cette dernière... C'est le 1....
Plus d'un mois sur place, sans ses copains, cela relève du miracle, mais le couperet tombera quand ils remarqueront sa date d'entrée, il sera aux premières loges! 
Et sinon, non, vous ne rêvez pas, la 2 est encore en vie, mais comme le 1, en grande urgence.
Allez savoir si c'était une erreur de communication, ou de numéros, je ne saurais dire.... 
Ils sont là, mais en GROSSE URGENCE, donc n'attendons pas qu'ils disparaissent une 2ème fois!_ 

*Si vous repérez des dons spécifiques à ces anciens, pourriez vous les  ôter du topic de la semaine passée et les reporter ici en précisant "report"?* *Cela nous ferait déjà avancer sur ce point.* 


 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*

Chats des semaines passées:

1) mâle entier 10-12 mois noir timide

2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: *

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble


5) femelle 1 ans noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
6) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*7) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
8) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:


11) femelle 5 mois écaille de tortie timide
12) femelle 5 mois tortie tabby timide
Sont ensemble

13) mâle 5 mois gris tabby sociable +++
* ::  *URGENT ! Gros coryza et anorexique ! Besoin de câlins pour laider manger*  :: 
*
14) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*15) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

18) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

19) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

20) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* 

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 



_La suite de la liste ne tombera que demain, et comme vous le comprendrez aisément, si on en a 20 là, l'autre risque d'être au moins de moitié aussi longue que celle de ce soir._ 

_Concernant les portées, je sais que cela peut poser problème de prendre une portée de juniors, mais ce serait bien de prendre au moins les chatons 2 par 2, c'est déjà assez horrible ainsi. Idem pour les adultes ensemble, si vous avez connu des chats très copains, vous comprendrez de quoi je parle, mais là, ce sont des anciens, et entre séparés et morts, il est évident que nous opterons pour les séparer si pas le choix, mais ce serait bien au moins qu'à ce moment là une assoc en prenne un, une autre le deuxième car imaginez une seule seconde la tête et les pensées de celui qui part... Et de celui qui reste, sans compter ce que cela représente en termes de danger...._

----------


## SarahC

*Les SOS continuent au fil des semaines qui passent, quelques messages, récurrents, mais tristement vrais...

"Rhooo, tjs les mêmes SOS", ....mais pas tjs les mêmes vies
=> ils n'en ont qu'une, et nous quasiment les seuls à nous pencher sur leur sort. 

"Oh ben, ya encore des craintifs!"
Si c'était votre chat, vous pourriez aisément imaginer pourquoi ils ne  sont pas tous décrits comme super top méga cool sociables dans ces  lieux.... 

"Ah ben oui mais il/elle est banal, vieux, malade, etc.!"
Et si c'était votre vie, peu importe ce qui se passe, vous  n'aimeriez pas qu'on la néglige pour votre couleur, votre âge, votre  sexe, votre apparence physique, votre état de santé.... 

Toutes les assocs ne peuvent pas tous les  prendre, certaines prennent des malades, certaines des vieux, certaines  des flippés, certaines des noirs, etc...Ne leur reprochons pas d'aider comme ceci plutôt que comme cela, déjà, elles aident, et vu la tripoté d'assocs qui pourraient, et le ne font pas (je ne parle pas de celles qui ne peuvent pas), ma foi! 

Et c'est valable aussi pour tout lecteur, certains diffusent, certains  sont mobiles en transport, d'autres en voiture, certains peuvent  accueillir, d'autres faire un don, d'autres soutenir moralement,  l'empathie, la solidarité, le travail d'équipe, c'est applicable à nous  tous, et c'est POUR EUX SEULS que nous le faisons, alors si en plus cela se passe dans les meilleures conditions, comme le disait quelqu'un, ENSEMBLE ON PEUT FAIRE DES MIRACLES.... 

Je demande de suite la diffusion en masse et me déconnecte dans quelques instants.

**Alors on continue, cette semaine encore!*  :: *

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le mâle 10 mois tabby ( le seul restant de la semaine passée ) est sortit ? Je ne le vois pas sur la liste.

----------


## eptycem

tjrs une place dispo en fa temporaire sur metz. contactez moi par mp si je peux aider.

----------


## chatperlipopette

On t'as envoyé le formulaire FA ?

----------


## SarahC

> Le mâle 10 mois tabby ( le seul restant de la semaine passée ) est sortit ? Je ne le vois pas sur la liste.


Liste pas encore réactualisée pour l'autre endroit, donc le noir et blanc et lui n'apparaissent pas encore.
Je préfère les mettre s'ils sont encore là de façon sûre.

----------


## SarahC

> On t'as envoyé le formulaire FA ?


Oui, nous l'avons, elle est près de Metz, FA moyenne durée, ds le 57.

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**
*
_REPORT: 50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu 
__REPORT: 10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu

---------

TOTAL : 60 _

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Doublon avec toi Sarah j'efface....
*

----------


## eptycem

non je n'ai pas le formulaire. je vous le renvoie ds la foulee!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pouvez vous m'envoyer votre adresse mail en MP ?

----------


## SarahC

> Pouvez vous m'envoyer votre adresse mail en MP ?


Quelle gourde! Oui, j'ai eu un mail, mais c'est vrai, pas de formulaire! Car on était dans un autre contexte à ce moment là.

Je rappelle aussi que Louve, dans le même secteur, pouvait accueillir un chat, formulaire FA déjà à dispo.

----------


## SarahC

Si Sev51 nous lit, peut elle nous faire une bannière?

*SI VOUS POUVEZ PRENDRE UN CHAT EN FA COURTE OU LONGUE DUREE; SUR LA RP MAIS AUSSI AU-DELA, FAITES SIGNE!*
Même une quarantaine leur sauvera la mise!
*
SI VOUS AVEZ UNE VOITURE ET UNE DISPO CE WE, IDEM, MANIFESTEZ VOUS!*
Idem pour les transports, pratique pour les raccords, notamment sur Paris!

----------


## boxer75019

J'ai une cage de dispo peut prendre le numéro 13 en urgence, à voir avec babe78 si elle peut le prendre sous son asso, venise j'ai 10 sac ikea en stocks si besoin !!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai une cage de dispo peut prendre le numéro 13 en urgence, à voir avec babe78 si elle peut le prendre sous son asso, venise j'ai 10 sac ikea en stocks si besoin !!!!!


*Tous tes chats sont vaccinés à jour je pense? Car lui est "pas bien du tout" et assez malade, je préfère le repréciser, pour isolement.
Pour les sacs,*

----------


## SarahC

Je me déconnecte, avec déjà du retard sur ce que j'avais prévu, tant pis! Je ne suis plus à cela prêt.
Je repasse demain vers midi, TRES rapidement, si je le peux. Mais si entre temps on avait avancé, ce serait merveilleux!

----------


## babe78

> J'ai une cage de dispo peut prendre le numéro 13 en urgence, à voir avec babe78 si elle peut le prendre sous son asso, venise j'ai 10 sac ikea en stocks si besoin !!!!!


ok pour moi, je vois quand il peut sortir

----------


## mariecaro

samedi je descends pt etre sur lyon-avignon de rp  ...si besoin à l'aller pour cotrain en tgv...(conditions habituelles)au retour je suis complet...
@babe je ferai metz -paris est samedi matin.à reconfirmer j'attends des nouvelles pour le chaton leucose+...retour ds l'est dimanche.....rp-metz ou lorraine tgv..
 :: pour les minous!!!!.

----------


## SarahC

Merci!!!

Si qqn peut gérer les récap dons, FA, co-voit potentiels, ce serait parfait.

Je ne peux pas là. Et je suis encore plus en retard qu'avant car eu un truc à régler sur un autre forum.

Bref, il est 22h40 et là on a besoin de l'aide de TOUT LE MONDE!!!!!!!!

----------


## fina_flora

*je fais rp (91) vers compiègne (60) vendredi et retour dimanche*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP FA*
*Longue durée*
Boxer (Paris) chapeautée par Babe78: pour le n°13 en urgence
*A durée déterminee
*Eptycem (Metz): en attente du retour formulaire FA

----------


## Nayade

oups doublon je supprime ^^

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP COVOITURAGES*
*Longue distance*
Paris/Lyon/Avignon (train) par Marie Caro: samedi 14/01
Paris/Metz ou lorraine TGV (train) par Marie Caro: dimanche 15/01
Paris/Compiègne (voiture) par Fina Flora: vendredi 13/01
*Rp
*Orsay (91)/Mante la jolie (78) (voiture) par Nayade: vendredi 13/01 en fin d ap

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à    jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes  données)_
_
Il y a encore des anciens sur la liste, et des nouveaux.
Et même un très ancien, car devait être pris qd Catoune 13 a pris ses 3 chats noirs... Avant Noël....
Devait être réservé par une assoc, visiblement ne sort plus sous cette dernière... C'est le 1....
Plus d'un mois sur place, sans ses copains, cela relève du miracle, mais le couperet tombera quand ils remarqueront sa date d'entrée, il sera aux premières loges! 
Et sinon, non, vous ne rêvez pas, la 2 est encore en vie, mais comme le 1, en grande urgence.
Allez savoir si c'était une erreur de communication, ou de numéros, je ne saurais dire.... 
Ils sont là, mais en GROSSE URGENCE, donc n'attendons pas qu'ils disparaissent une 2ème fois!_ 

*Si vous repérez des dons spécifiques à ces anciens, pourriez vous les  ôter du topic de la semaine passée et les reporter ici en précisant "report"?* *Cela nous ferait déjà avancer sur ce point.* 


 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*

Chats des semaines passées:

1) mâle entier 10-12 mois noir timide

2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: *

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble


5) femelle 1 ans noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
6) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*7) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
8) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:


11) femelle 5 mois écaille de tortie timide
12) femelle 5 mois tortie tabby timide
Sont ensemble

*13) mâle 5 mois gris tabby sociable +++
 ::  URGENT ! Gros coryza et anorexique ! Besoin de câlins pour laider manger  :: 
*Boxer sous Babe78*
*
14) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*15) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

18) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

19) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

20) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************


****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 



_La suite de la liste ne tombera que demain, et comme vous le comprendrez aisément, si on en a 20 là, l'autre risque d'être au moins de moitié aussi longue que celle de ce soir._ 

*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**
*
_REPORT: 50 € (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu 
__REPORT: 10 € (Lorris) 5 € par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu

---------

TOTAL : 60 €_ 

QUI SUIT ????

----------


## Nayade

demain midi et vendredi en fin d'après midi je fais Orsay (91) --> Mantes la jolie (78) si besoin

----------


## chatperlipopette

CO VOITURAGES ENONCES AVANT RAJOUTE ICI

Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE:
**
- MERCREDI 11/01 : Paris-> Nantes (44) en train par malifromb (départ 7h55)
- MERCREDI 11/01 (matin) : départ de Monrichard/Bléré (dep 37, limite 41)/ RP/ Lille (59) / Tourcoing (59) en voiture par Darhya (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- MERCREDI 11/01 (soir) : départ Tourcoing (59)/RP/ Orléans (45) / Blois (41) puis Monrichard/Bléré (dep 37, limite 41) en voiture par Darhya (autoroute avec sorties possibles)
- VENDREDI 13/01 : Angers (49)/Paris/Strasbourg (67)par Luna5069
- VENDREDI 13/01 : Paris (gare de l'est)> St Dizier à 17h35 par Lusiole
- VENDREDI 13/01 :Montpellier-> Hénin Beaumont (avec retour le 16/1/12) en voiture par nat34
- VENDREDI 13/01 ou SAMEDI 14/01 : RP -> Compiègne (60) par fina_flora (elle doit avoir les chats mercredi soir ou vendredi matin si elle y va en voiture)
- SAMEDI 14/01 : Paris/Lyon/Avignon en train par mariecaro
- DIMANCHE 15/01: Paris/Metz ou Lorraine en train par mariecaro
- DIMANCHE 15/01 : Compiègne -> RP par fina_flora
- LUNDI 16/01 : Hénin Beaumont-> Montpellier en voiture par nat34
-31/01 : Grenoble (38)->Paris en train par Lindorie (depart 12h33)
- 01/02 : Paris/Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (depart 12h41)

COVOIT REGULIER

- Orsay ( 91 )/Mantes la jolie ( 78 ) par Nayade : mercredi 11/01 12h
-Orsay ( 91 )/Mantes la jolie ( 78 ) par Nayade : vendredi 13/01 En fin de journée
- Domfront (61) -> Elancourt (78) 1 à 2 fois par mois par babe78
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ouLisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <-->Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) +Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
-Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis [VOITURE] (4 caisses)
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31)<-->Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31

RECAP-COVOIT IDF
- Fina Flora indispo, c'est Nath28 qui ferait sa sortie fourrière samedi (transports RP zone 1 à 5 / voiture rayon 30km)
- RP en transports en commun par Edenya en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 - Paris en transports en commun
- RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- gueguee (sortie fourrière) vendredi soir 17h avec relais en essonne vers Corbeil. J'ai 4 caisses qui peuvent me servir ou que je veux bien prêter...
- Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, dépose éventuelle si sur le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop) ; pas de caisse mais je peux m'en faire prêter si prévenue avant vendredi 18h


*

----------


## SarahC

La diffusion de mails en masse est faite.
J'espère pouvoir lire de bonnes nouvelles demain, l'hibernation ne concerne que certains rares animaux mais pas eux, ni nous!
Alors si vous pouvez faire qqch!!!! DITES LE DE SUITE!!!

Ah, et si qqn peut retrouver le "ce qu'est être une FA", cela aiderait peut être de nouveaux lecteurs.

Je REquitte le net. A demain!

----------


## Nayade

Pourriez-vous m'envoyer un formulaire de FA? Je souhaiterais être FA de quarantaine, pour 11 ou 12 de préférence (ou éventuellement les 2 si elles n'ont pas de solution).
 Et par la suite peut être FALD au moins pour l'une des deux.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ETRE FA, C'EST QUOI?
*
*http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/14373-SOS!-Chats-en-danger-de-mort-RP-67-68-79-etc-etc-etc*!

*Comme vous le comprendrez, les SOS se succèdent de semaine en semaine, et nous n'y arriverons plus à terme!

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour la RP 
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Seules conditions d'accueil importantes:***

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné, etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Pourriez-vous m'envoyer un formulaire de FA? Je souhaiterais être FA de quarantaine, pour 11 ou 12 de préférence (ou éventuellement les 2 si elles n'ont pas de solution).
> Et par la suite peut être FALD au moins pour l'une des deux.



Pouvez vous m'envoyer votre mail en MP pour l'envoi du formulaire ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mieux vaut ne pas les séparer car après le traumatisme fourrière doit se rajouter la séparation donc si on peut éviter c'est mieux.

----------


## Nayade

effectivement avec une adresse mail c'est mieu  ::  mp envoyé
Et si mon profil vous convient, je veux bien prendre les deux en FA de quarantaine.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Formulaire envoyé  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROPOSITION FA QUARANTAINE

Nayade pour la 11 et 12
Une assoc pour chapeauter dans le 91 ?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*

Chats des semaines passées:

1) mâle entier 10-12 mois noir timide

2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: *

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble


5) femelle 1 ans noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
6) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*7) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
8) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:


11) femelle 5 mois écaille de tortie timide
12) femelle 5 mois tortie tabby timide
Sont ensemble

*13) mâle 5 mois gris tabby sociable +++
 ::  URGENT ! Gros coryza et anorexique ! Besoin de câlins pour l’aider manger  :: 
*Boxer sous Babe78*
*
14) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*15) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

18) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

19) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

20) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************


****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 



_La suite de la liste ne tombera que demain, et comme vous le comprendrez aisément, si on en a 20 là, l'autre risque d'être au moins de moitié aussi longue que celle de ce soir._ 

*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS*

----------


## Lady92

J ajoute 21 grace a des ventes sur Rescue. Merci kevin93 :-)

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**
*
_REPORT: 50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu 
__REPORT: 10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu
21  (lady92 - recu si possible mais pas imperatif)

---------

TOTAL : 81 _ 

QUI SUIT ????

----------


## co92

Samedi 14 janvier, je fais Antony (92) - Le Pays de Gex (le bout du bout du département de l'Ain) en voiture.
Départ en fin de matinée (ca pourrait coller avec une sortie de fourrière du matin), passage par l'A6 puis l'A40, avec arrêt programmé à Bourg en Bresse.
Autres arrêts possibles sur le trajet mais sans sortir de l'autoroute (RV possibles aux péages par ex).

Aucune possibilité de garder un animal à l'arrivée.

Et 20 sacs Ikéa qui attendent pour des covoit en transports en commun.

Co

----------


## fina_flora

Nath28 n'est pas disponible ce week end, je la supprime donc du recap covoit en idf
Je rajoute aussi des précisions concernant mon aller et retour rp vers 60
Pour plus de précision concernant mon AR RP <-->60 (horaires et lieux précis, hormis que je partirais forcément de Palaiseau dans le 91 que ce soit en train ou en voiture et que je vais près de Compiègne), cela se fera à la demande en mp (ou mail pour ceux qui on mon mail)




> CO VOITURAGES ENONCES AVANT RAJOUTE ICI
> 
> Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs
> 
> *RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE:
> *
> *- MERCREDI* *11/01** :* *Paris**->* *Nantes** (44) en train par malifromb (départ 7h55)*
> *- MERCREDI* *11/01** (**matin**) : départ de* *Monrichard/Bléré* *(dep 37, limite 41)/** RP**/* *Lille** (59) /* *Tourcoing* *(59)* *en voitur**e par Darhya (autoroute avec sorties possibles)*
> *- MERCREDI* *11/01** (**soir**) : départ* *Tourcoing* *(59)/**RP**/* *Orléan**s (45) /* *Blois* *(41) puis* *Monrichard/Bléré** (dep 37, limite 41)* *en voiture* *par Darhya (autoroute avec sorties possibles)*
> ...


Gueguee, tu pourrais mettre tes dispo aussi comme tu fais la sortie de fourrière de fina_flora aussi?
Merci

----------


## Sév51

La bannière de la semaine...





```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/threads/40674-SEM-2-GROS-SOS!-20-chats-dt-2-URGENCES-8-chatons-juniors-AVT-JEU-12-01!-%28RP%29?p=918914&viewfull=1#post918914][IMG]http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/723300banfrps0220120112.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```


Pour installer la bannière dans votre signature :

1 - cliquer sur *Mon compte* (en haut à droite dans le bandeau rouge)
2 - dans la colonne de gauche, descendre jusquau cadre *Mes paramètres* > *Mon profil* cliquer sur *Modifier votre signature*
3 -* insérer le code* de la bannière dans votre signature, c'est-à-dire faire un copier-coller du code
4 - cliquer sur *Prévisualiser* pour sassurer que ça a bien fonctionné
5 - si tout est OK, cliquer sur *Enregistrer*

----------


## La Rainette

Merci Sev !

*Ces chats n'ont plus que 48 hres si rien ne se passe !!!*

----------


## Rinou

Samedi matin je pars de Pontault (77) à 8h30 pour aller à Villecresnes (94). Je peux ensuite continuer la route pour aller à la fourrière côté sud et ramener des chats dans le secteur de Pontault ou un peu plus loin si besoin.
J'ai 3 caisses mais pas de sacs IKEA.

----------


## Nayade

Formulaire FA envoyé ce matin ^^

----------


## lorris

il me semble que j'avais mis également 5 euros pour les chats 1 et 4 soit encore 10 euros




> *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**
> *
> _REPORT: 50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu 
> __REPORT: 10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu
> 
> ---------
> 
> TOTAL : 60 _ 
> 
> QUI SUIT ????

----------


## TROCA

::  ::  ::  ::  :: pour les 1 et 2 en grosse urgence car très anciens. 

J'ajoute 50
*
RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**
*
_REPORT: 50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu 
__REPORT: 10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu
21  (lady92 - recu si possible mais pas imperatif)
50 (TROCA) - reçu fiscal impératif
---------

TOTAL : 131 _ 

QUI SUIT ????

----------


## banzai

*RECAP FA*
*Longue durée*
Boxer (Paris) chapeautée par Babe78: pour le n°13 en urgence
*A durée déterminee
*Eptycem (Metz): en attente du retour formulaire FA 
*quarantaine 15 jours à partir de dimanche si assoc pour urgence 1 adulte ou 2 chatons
*banzai (94) *si et seulement si ma quarantaine part ce weeck chez muriel (attente covoiturage)*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je n ai pas d ordi, est ce quelqu un peut rajouter le co voit en IDF de rinou sur le récap et celui de co92 pour le 14/01 ? Qui peut envoyer le formulaire fa a eptycem car je n ai pas l ordi la de suite ?

----------


## banzai

Envoyé par *chatperlipopette*  
CO VOITURAGES ENONCES AVANT RAJOUTE ICI

Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE:
*
*- MERCREDI* *11/01** :* *Paris**->* *Nantes** (44) en train par malifromb (départ 7h55)*
*- MERCREDI* *11/01** (**matin**) : départ de* *Monrichard/Bléré* *(dep 37, limite 41)/** RP**/* *Lille** (59) /* *Tourcoing* *(59)* *en voitur**e par Darhya (autoroute avec sorties possibles)*
*- MERCREDI* *11/01** (**soir**) : départ* *Tourcoing* *(59)/**RP**/* *Orléan**s (45) /* *Blois* *(41) puis* *Monrichard/Bléré** (dep 37, limite 41)* *en voiture* *par Darhya (autoroute avec sorties possibles)*
*- VENDREDI* *13/01** :* *Angers* *(49)/**Paris/Strasbourg* *(67)par Luna5069*
*- VENDREDI* *13/01** :**Montpellier**->** Hénin Beaumont** (avec retour le 16/1/12) en* *voiture** par nat34*
*- VENDREDI* *13/01** ou SAMEDI* *14/01 : RP** ->* *Compiègne** (60) par fina_flora (elle doit avoir les chats mercredi soir ou vendredi matin si elle y va en voiture): jeudi soir soir, c'est possible aussi si on on les* emmène sur Palaiseau à partir de 21h (voir avec elle par mp)* ou sur Orsay (la mp)*
*- SAMEDI* *14/01 : Paris/Lyon/Avignon* *en train par mariecaro*
*- DIMANCHE* *15/01: Paris/Metz ou Lorraine* *en train par mariecaro*
*- DIMANCHE* *15/01** :* *Compiègne** ->* *RP** par fina_flora*
*- LUNDI* *16/01** : Hénin Beaumont-> Montpellier en voiture par nat34
-31/01 : Grenoble (38)->Paris en train par Lindorie (depart 12h33)
- 01/02 : Paris/Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (depart 12h41)
-co92 Samedi 14 janvier, je fais Antony (92) - Le Pays de Gex (le bout du bout du département de l'Ain) en voiture.
Départ en fin de matinée (ca pourrait coller avec une sortie de fourrière du matin), passage par l'A6 puis l'A40, avec arrêt programmé à Bourg en Bresse.
Autres arrêts possibles sur le trajet mais sans sortir de l'autoroute (RV possibles aux péages par ex).
Aucune possibilité de garder un animal à l'arrivée.
Et 20 sacs Ikéa qui attendent pour des covoit en transports en commun.

COVOIT REGULIER

- Orsay ( 91 )/Mantes la jolie ( 78 ) par Nayade : mercredi 11/01 12h
-Orsay ( 91 )/Mantes la jolie ( 78 ) par Nayade : vendredi 13/01 En fin de journée
- Domfront (61) -> Elancourt (78) 1 à 2 fois par mois par babe78
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ouLisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <-->Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) +Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
-Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis [VOITURE] (4 caisses)
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31)<-->Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31

RECAP-COVOIT IDF
- RP en transports en commun par Edenya en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 - Paris en transports en commun
- RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- gueguee (sortie fourrière) vendredi soir 17h avec relais en essonne vers Corbeil. J'ai 4 caisses qui peuvent me servir ou que je veux bien prêter...
- Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, dépose éventuelle si sur le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop) ; pas de caisse mais je peux m'en faire prêter si prévenue avant vendredi 18
-rinouSamedi matin je pars de Pontault (77) à 8h30 pour aller à Villecresnes (94). Je peux ensuite continuer la route pour aller à la fourrière côté sud et ramener des chats dans le secteur de Pontault ou un peu plus loin si besoin.
J'ai 3 caisses mais pas de sacs IKEA. 
*Gueguee, tu pourrais mettre tes dispo aussi comme tu fais la sortie de fourrière de fina_flora aussi ::

----------


## TanjaK

*RECAP FA*
*Longue durée*
- Boxer (Paris) chapeautée par Babe78: pour le n°13 en urgence
- Nayade (91) 
*A durée déterminee
*- Eptycem (Metz): en attente du retour formulaire FA 
*quarantaine 15 jours à partir de dimanche si assoc pour urgence 1 adulte ou 2 chatons
*- banzai (94) *si et seulement si ma quarantaine part ce weeck chez muriel (attente covoiturage)*
- Nayade (91) FA de quarantaine pour le 11 et 12 de préférence


*SI VOUS POUVEZ ASSURER UNE QUARANTAINE, UN ACCUEIL DE QUELQUES JOURS OU DE LONGUE DURÉE, MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT, CES CHATS N'ONT QUE NOUS !!!*
*VOUS TROUVEREZ DES INFOS SUR LE SYSTÈME DE FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL EN PAGE 2 DE CE TOPIC*  ::  

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Banzai le trajet co92 est à mettre dans les longues distances et celui de rinou : pontault 77 / ville résines 94 samedi 14/01 8h30 dans IDF merci banzai

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12/01*
> *
> 
> Chats des semaines passées:
> 
> 1) mâle entier 10-12 mois noir timide
> 
> 2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
> * *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée* *
> ...


 SVP pensez à eux

----------


## lynt

Il faut retirer du recap covoit le Paris / St-Dizier de Lusiole le 13/01, elle nous avait posté que c'était une erreur sur le précédent SOS (elle a fait ce trajet la semaine dernière).

----------


## chatperlipopette

Formulaire FA envoyé à eptycem c est bon je l avais sur mon tel

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**
*
_REPORT: 50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu 
__REPORT: 10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu
21  (lady92 - recu si possible mais pas imperatif)
50 (TROCA) - reçu fiscal impératif
__10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible

__---------

TOTAL : 141 _ 

QUI SUIT ????

----------


## SarahC

*La suite de la liste tombe ce jour, et je ne serai pas du tout dispo avant 15h30, donc si qqn peut se décider, assoc, FA, etc, c'est MAINTENANT!!!
N'attendez pas pour réagir, de grâce!!!!*

----------


## banzai

*2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée 
pas d'amélioration de son état ?

14) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
Léger coryza
15) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
Léger coryza
16) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
Léger coryza
Sont ensemble

n'attendons pas que cela s'agrave pour eux F.A et assoc demandé pour les 4 ensemble ou 2 par 2*

----------


## louve

1 demande pour chat blanc(57)..  peu prendre 2 chaton tout blanc en acceuil 1 mois dont ....1 etude pour la proposition d'adoption 
peu passer relai a eptycem pour durée plus longue eventuellement ......
me mp pour voir si  'c'est possible!

----------


## dido93

Même proposition que la fois dernière qui n'a pas donné suite : une amie peut faire FA dans le 62. Je descends sur Paris le vendredi soir et repars le samedi après midi depuis gare du nord. Je peux récupérer soit le 7 soit le 20 ( un des deux noirs) mais elle n'a pas d'asso qui puisse la couvrir ! 

Durée indéterminée de garde pour le moment pour elle.

----------


## lynt

Bonjour,

Je vous avais envoyé le formulaire FA à remplir, votre amie l'a t-elle renvoyé ? Je peux vous l'envoyer à nouveau si nécessaire  :Smile: .

----------


## banzai

*RECAP FA
Longue durée*
- Boxer (Paris) chapeautée par Babe78: pour le n°13 en urgence
- Nayade (91) 
-dido ( 93 )Même proposition que la fois dernière qui n'a pas donné suite : une amie peut faire FA dans le 62. Je descends sur Paris le vendredi soir et repars le samedi après midi depuis gare du nord. Je peux récupérer soit le 7 soit le 20 ( un des deux noirs) mais elle n'a pas d'asso qui puisse la couvrir ! Durée indéterminée de garde pour le moment pour elle.
*A durée déterminee
*- Eptycem (Metz): en attente du retour formulaire FA 
- louve 1 demande pour chat blanc(57).. peu prendre 2 chaton tout blanc en acceuil 1 mois dont ....1 etude pour la proposition d'adoption 
peu passer relai a eptycem pour durée plus longue eventuellement ......
me mp pour voir si 'c'est possible! 

*quarantaine 15 jours à partir de dimanche si assoc pour urgence 1 adulte ou 2 chatons
*- banzai (94) *si et seulement si ma quarantaine part ce weeck chez muriel (attente covoiturage)*
- Nayade (91) FA de quarantaine pour le 11 et 12 de préférence

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Oui Lynt nous avons bien le formulaire de l amie de Dido93 mais elle se proposait sur durée déterminée dans le 62
Dido, vous pouvez confirmer qu elle peut etre FA longue durée (jusqu à adoption)?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Allez on se mobilise......demain il sera trop tard et la liste n est pas complète !!!!!!!

----------


## Nayade

Une asso pour me couvrir pour que je sorte la 11 et la 12???
 ::

----------


## SarahC

Plus de 15 chats en plus, pas le temps du tout de poster!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Meme 5 euros peuvent aider.........





> *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:**
> *
> _REPORT: 50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu 
> __REPORT: 10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu
> 21  (lady92 - recu si possible mais pas imperatif)
> 50 (TROCA) - reçu fiscal impératif
> __10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
> 
> __---------
> ...

----------


## SarahC

> Une asso pour me couvrir pour que je sorte la 11 et la 12???



Je ne sais pas encore, espérons une réponse en soirée!

----------


## SarahC

*Chatperlipopette, tu peux ajouter les 2 anciens, le 10 mois de la semaine passée, et le noir et blanc de 5 ans, ils sont tjs là.*

D'autres compléteront la nouvelle liste!

Merci, je dois filer!!!!

*ALLEZ ALLEZ, ON A X MILLE PETITS ET DES GRANDS SYMPAS, DES TIMIDES, DES MALADES,* *ET 4 URGENCES DONT 2 CHATONS GROS CORYZA A SORTIR TRES VITE, UNE PERSANE, ET UN CHAT A LA GUEULE CASSEE!!!*

----------


## anne moisson

nayade , je vous contacte entre 12h30 et 14h , pour voir avec vous .

----------


## babe78

*URGENT cherche covoiturage 77 prox Melun vers Paris Porte de Pantin pour le chat n°13 en grande urgence
Sortie possible aujourd'hui si covoit*

----------


## dido93

Le formulaire avait été rempli et envoyé théoriquement. 

FA longue durée oui je confirme. Elle me l'a encore dit hier, qu'elle n'avait pas de délai en soit.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour la légende des couleurs je modifierai ce soir car pas simple par tel





> *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:*
> *
> 
> Chats des semaines passées:
> 
> 1) mâle entier 10-12 mois noir timide
> 
> 2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
> * *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée* *
> ...

----------


## Alicelovespets

Je peux faire FA transit (en attente de covoiturage ou autre)

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *RECAP FA*
> *Longue durée*
> - Boxer (Paris) chapeautée par Babe78: pour le n°13 en urgence
> - Nayade (91) 
> *A durée déterminee
> *- Eptycem (Metz): en attente du retour formulaire FA 
> *quarantaine 15 jours à partir de dimanche si assoc pour urgence 1 adulte ou 2 chatons
> *- banzai (94) *si et seulement si ma quarantaine part ce weeck chez muriel (attente covoiturage)*
> - Nayade (91) FA de quarantaine pour le 11 et 12 de préférence
> ...


Qui d autres peut aider ????

----------


## TROCA

Il y a beaucoup de chats nécessitant des soins . Il faut donc *plus de donateurs* pour permettre aux rares associations qui se proposent de pouvoir sortir des chats. 
Il y aura bientôt plus de 35 chats sur la liste. Alors *ON SE MOBILISE.* *Chacun peut aider* selon ses moyens et ses disponibilités en diffusant autour de soi, en sollicitant son entourage professionnel ou privé, en faisant un don, une proposition d'accueil, une proposition de co-voiturage,  en sollicitant son entourage professionnel ou privé, en diffusant au maximum, en faisant appel aux associations de votre secteur que vous connaissez. *
TOUT SAUF L'INDIFFERENCE.
**
REDONNEZ L' ESPOIR A CES CHATS EN REAGISSANT ET EN REFORMANT LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITE QUI PERMET DE REALISER DES MIRACLES. TOUS ENSEMBLE NOUS POUVONS LES SAUVER*.

----------


## lynt

*Edit pour alléger.*

----------


## Calymone

Je post le suite de la liste, dans un petit moment, c'est en cours ...

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je peux prendre un chat ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine pour qu'on en sorte d'autres ou alors je peux prendre un chat ne nécessitant pas trop de soins médicaux (un léger coryza ou une fin de coryza par exemple) car avec mes horaires de boulot je ne peux pas prodiguer des soins réguliers en journée (je peux seulement le matin et le soir en semaine).

Ce Samedi et dimanche je ne serai pas très présente chez moi (je rentre quand même samedi soir). Donc si on doit me confier un chat ça sera à partir de dimanche en fin de journée. (ou alors un soir dans la semaine)

Babe78, La Patte de l'Espoir voudra bien me couvrir ?

----------


## banzai

> Qui d autres peut aider ????


tu n'as pas pris mon récap ou louve était dessus et proposait pour les deux chatons blanc dont une adoption !!
*RECAP FA
Longue durée*
- Boxer (Paris) chapeautée par Babe78: pour le n°13 en urgence
- Nayade (91) 
-dido ( 93 )Même proposition que la fois dernière qui n'a pas donné suite : une amie peut faire FA dans le 62. Je descends sur Paris le vendredi soir et repars le samedi après midi depuis gare du nord. Je peux récupérer soit le 7 soit le 20 ( un des deux noirs) mais elle n'a pas d'asso qui puisse la couvrir ! Durée indéterminée de garde pour le moment pour elle.
*A durée déterminee
*- Eptycem (Metz): en attente du retour formulaire FA 
- louve 1 demande pour chat blanc(57).. peu prendre 2 chaton tout blanc en acceuil 1 mois dont ....1 etude pour la proposition d'adoption 
peu passer relai a eptycem pour durée plus longue eventuellement ......
me mp pour voir si 'c'est possible! 

*quarantaine 15 jours à partir de dimanche si assoc pour urgence 1 adulte ou 2 chatons
*- banzai (94) *si et seulement si ma quarantaine part ce weeck chez muriel (attente covoiturage)*
- Nayade (91) FA de quarantaine pour le 11 et 12 de préférence

----------


## babe78

> Une asso pour me couvrir pour que je sorte la 11 et la 12???


ok c'est bon, anne moisson l'a eu en ligne donc on peut couvrir pour les 2 loulous




> Je peux prendre un chat ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine pour qu'on en sorte d'autres ou alors je peux prendre un chat ne nécessitant pas trop de soins médicaux (un léger coryza ou une fin de coryza par exemple) car avec mes horaires de boulot je ne peux pas prodiguer des soins réguliers en journée (je peux seulement le matin et le soir en semaine).
> 
> Ce Samedi et dimanche je ne serai pas très présente chez moi (je rentre quand même samedi soir). Donc si on doit me confier un chat ça sera à partir de dimanche en fin de journée. (ou alors un soir dans la semaine)
> 
> Babe78, La Patte de l'Espoir voudra bien me couvrir ?


pas de soucis alexiel, j'y pensais, je regarde en fonction des loulous sur la liste en pas trop malade

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92 - recu si possible
50 (TROCA) - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible


TOTAL : 141 
QUI SUIT ????   

 Tous les sortants pour l'instant sont sous La Patte de l'Espoir, il va vraiment falloir que d'autres associations se proposent 

FA, donateurs, on a besoin de vous pour accueillir ces minous et permettre aux associations de les sortir !*

----------


## Calymone

* DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*


Chats des semaines passées:

1) mâle entier 10-12 mois noir timide

2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: *

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble


5) femelle 1 ans noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
6) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*7) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
8) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:


11) femelle 5 mois écaille de tortie timide
12) femelle 5 mois tortie tabby timide
Sont ensemble

13) mâle 5 mois gris tabby sociable +++*
 ::  *URGENT ! Gros coryza et anorexique ! Besoin de câlins pour laider manger*  :: 
*Boxer sous Babe78 - recherche covoiturage dès aujourd'hui 77 proche Melun pour Porte de Pantin SVP  Contactez Babe78 merci !
*
*
14) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*15) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

18) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

19) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

20) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

*** LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR (jeudi ou vendredi, à préciser) :* ***
*

*Chats des semaines passées:*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza
**

22) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza
*

*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*

*23) Femelle Noir et blanche 4 mois un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza

24) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
Coryza

25) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

26) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable++

27) Femelle Noir 3 mois un peu timidou mais sociable

28) Femelle Noir 6 mois sociable

29) Mâle Blanc brun tabby 1 an sociable++
Coryza

30) Mâle Noir 4 ans sociable

31) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

32) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
Sont ensemble

34) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
Dysorexie

35) Mâle castré Blanc brun tabby 2 ans sociable++
Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage mandibulaire


36) Femelle Persane noire et blanche 2 ans  
Coryza
*

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 





*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS*

----------


## banzai

*32) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour*
*33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour*
_Sont ensemble_

qui peux prendre ces 2 là en urgence

----------


## Calymone

Allez savoir mais le 21 qui est un ancien de la semaine passée, était sensé être un mâle, et cette semaine, c'est une femelle ...

----------


## eptycem

formulaire fa renvoyé!!!

----------


## babe78

j'ai réservé le 22 pour alexiel et la persanne a trouvée une solution directe

----------


## banzai

*34) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
Dysorexie*

faut pas attendre ,ne mange pas = va s'affaiblir et va se dégradé très vite
 ::  assoc vous etes ou y a des F.A !!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je modifie sur la liste

----------


## TROCA

*A TOUS CEUX QUI LISENT CE POST ET QUI N ONT ENCORE RIEN PROPOSE  C EST LE MOMENT DE FAIRE UNE PROPOSITION : un DON, une proposition de FA, un covoiturage, tout ce que vous pouvez proposer . Ces propositions mises bout à bout  peuvent permettre  de faire aboutir une piste pour un chat pour sauver UNE VIE.
Alors on commence on propose sur le post ou par mail "SOSchatsnac@gmail.com".
*
*IL Y A URGENCE POUR EUX ! DEMAIN IL RISQUE D ETRE TROP TARD pour les très anciens les 1 et 2 , pour les malades ou blessés.*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## banzai

> * DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
> *
> 
> *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:*
> *
> 
> 
> Chats des semaines passées:
> 
> ...


il va y avoir beaucoup de casse

----------


## chatperlipopette

Banzai c est le 22 pas le 21

----------


## Calymone

Je vois pour le 35 avec la mâchoire cassée, je peux le prendre pour les soins, je préfère autant, pour gérer avec mon véto etc...

Par contre, il me faut impérativement une FALD pour gérer la suite, l'après soins etc....

Je ne pourrais pas m'engager pour le résa si j n'ai pas ça, car trop de loulous à la maison ....

 ::   ::  *Donc on recherche une FALD pour après soins pour sauver le 35 !!!*  ::   ::

----------


## babe78

banzai je te laisse corriger ton poste c'est le 22 et non la 21 qui part chez alexiel

11 et 12 doivent aller chez naiade

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rajouter la piste pour le 35 si FALD derrière aussi

----------


## lorris

il y a deux numéros 5

----------


## lynt

*Je sépare ceux qui ont une solution :
**
11) femelle 5 mois écaille de tortie timide
12) femelle 5 mois tortie tabby timide
Sont ensemble
Nayade sous Babe78 pour les deux

13) mâle 5 mois gris tabby sociable +++*
 ::  *URGENT ! Gros coryza et anorexique ! Besoin de câlins pour laider manger*  :: 
*Boxer sous Babe78 - recherche covoiturage dès aujourd'hui 77 proche Melun pour Porte de Pantin SVP  Contactez Babe78 merci !

**22) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza
Alexiel-Chan sous Babe78

**36) Femelle Persane noire et blanche 2 ans 
Coryza
Solution en direct trouvée*
*


 DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*


Chats des semaines passées:

1) mâle entier 10-12 mois noir timide

2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: 
*Elle a 105 de dons, une FA, une assoc ??

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

5bis) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
6) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*7) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
8) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**14) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*15) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

18) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

19) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

20) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

*** LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR (jeudi ou vendredi, à préciser) :* ***
*

*Chats des semaines passées:*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza
*
*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*

*23) Femelle Noir et blanche 4 mois un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza

24) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
Coryza

25) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

26) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable++

27) Femelle Noir 3 mois un peu timidou mais sociable

28) Femelle Noir 6 mois sociable

29) Mâle Blanc brun tabby 1 an sociable++
Coryza

30) Mâle Noir 4 ans sociable

31) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

32) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
Sont ensemble

34) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
Dysorexie

35) Mâle castré Blanc brun tabby 2 ans sociable++
 Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage mandibulaire 
Piste Handi'Cats : il faut une FALD après soins sinon pas de sortie 

*
****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 



*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS !!*

----------


## bbpo

*2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: *

Je fais un don de 50 € pour elle.*

----------


## banzai

merçi bbpo 
*RECAP FA
Longue durée*
- Boxer (Paris) chapeautée par Babe78: pour le n°13 en urgence
- Nayade (91) 
-dido ( 93 )Même proposition que la fois dernière qui n'a pas donné suite : une amie peut faire FA dans le 62. Je descends sur Paris le vendredi soir et repars le samedi après midi depuis gare du nord. Je peux récupérer soit le 7 soit le 20 ( un des deux noirs) mais elle n'a pas d'asso qui puisse la couvrir ! Durée indéterminée de garde pour le moment pour elle.
*A durée déterminee
*- Eptycem (Metz): en attente du retour formulaire FA 
- louve 1 demande pour chat blanc(57).. peu prendre 2 chaton tout blanc en acceuil 1 mois dont ....1 etude pour la proposition d'adoption 
peu passer relai a eptycem pour durée plus longue eventuellement ......
me mp pour voir si 'c'est possible! 

*quarantaine 15 jours à partir de dimanche si assoc pour urgence 1 adulte ou 2 chatons
*- banzai (94) *si et seulement si ma quarantaine part ce weeck chez muriel (attente covoiturage)*
- Nayade (91) FA de quarantaine pour le 11 et 12 de préférence 

assoc demander help y a des mals en point !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
50 (TROCA) - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu

TOTAL : 286 
QUI SUIT ????   

Merci bbpo, Lya, pistache69 et La Maison de Cannel *

----------


## bbpo

non, c'est pas nécessaire.

----------


## lynt

Tout le monde sait compter mais je vous donne le total : *il y a 105€ de dons pour la noire n°2 en urgence ! Qui peut l'accueillir ? Qui peut chapeauter sa sortie ? 
Elle ne tiendra pas une semaine de plus, c'est déjà un miracle qu'elle soit toujours là ! *

----------


## lynt

S'il y a 105 de dons pour la noire, ça veut dire que *pour les 34 autres chats il y a 86 de dons*, ce qui ne couvre même pas la prise en charge de base d'un seul chat  :: 

* Il faut des dons pour motiver les assoc à sortir ces chats SVP !*

----------


## Lya

DONS : 
Je rajoute* 25€* - reçu pas obligatoire

----------


## pistache69

je fais un don de 50 € - reçu pas nécessaire

----------


## lynt

C'est mis à jour. Merci pour eux, vraiment !  :: 
Qui suit ? Qui propose quelque chose pour tenter de sauver les 30 chats restants sans solution ?  ::

----------


## lynt

Je vais continuer dans les évidences mathématiques... *Demain, il sera trop tard pour pouvoir sortir 16 d'entre eux, dont 9 déjà présents la semaine dernière et parmi eux, 6 chats noirs dont une bien malade...* Des pronostics ?  ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Je rajoute 20, je peux faire FA courte durée, quarantaine par contre je suis sur Lyon donc c'est si besoin entre deux parties de covoiturage par exemple.Et je ne suischez moi qu'à partir de dimanche soir.

----------


## lynt

Merci pour eux  :: , désirez-vous un reçu fiscal ?
Avez-vous déjà rempli le formulaire d'accueil ? Si non, pouvez-vous m'envoyer votre adresse mail en mp svp ? Merci  :Smile: .


Edit : formulaire envoyé.

----------


## lynt

*RECAP FA

Longue durée*
- dido93 : a une amie dans le 62 qui peut être FA à durée indéterminée, n'a pas d'assoc ; dido93 descend sur Paris le vendredi soir et repart le samedi après midi depuis gare du nord ; il peut récupérer soit le 7 soit le 20 (un des deux noirs)

*A durée déterminee
*- Eptycem (Metz) : 1 place en FA temporaire, la contacter par mp - formulaire envoyé 
- louve : 1 demande pour chat blanc (57).. peu prendre 2 chaton tout blanc en acceuil 1 mois dont ....1 etude pour la proposition d'adoption 
peu passer relai a eptycem pour durée plus longue eventuellement... La contacter par mp.
- La Maison de Cannel (69 Lyon) pour courte durée / quarantaine à partir de dimanche soir - formulaire envoyé
- banzai (94) (si et seulement si sa quarantaine part ce WE chez Puriel P) : quarantaine 15 jours à partir de dimanche si assoc pour urgence 1 adulte ou 2 chatons

----------


## lynt

*Pour la sortie du n°13, Babe78 de la Patte de l'Espoir recherche un covoiturage dès aujourd'hui 77 proche Melun pour Porte de Pantin SVP ! 
Pour pouvoir sortir le n°35, Calymone d'Handi'Cats a besoin d'une famille d'accueil longue durée pour le chat après ses soins !* 
*


 DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS !* *
*

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*

Chats des semaines passées:

1) mâle entier 10-12 mois noir timide

2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: 
*Elle a 105 de dons, une FA, une assoc ??

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

5bis) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
6) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*7) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
8) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**14) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*15) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

18) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

19) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

20) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

*** LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR (jeudi ou vendredi, à préciser) :* ***
*

*Chats des semaines passées:*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza
*
*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*

*23) Femelle Noir et blanche 4 mois un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza

24) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
Coryza

25) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

26) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable++

27) Femelle Noir 3 mois un peu timidou mais sociable

28) Femelle Noir 6 mois sociable

29) Mâle Blanc brun tabby 1 an sociable++
Coryza

30) Mâle Noir 4 ans sociable

31) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

32) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
Sont ensemble

34) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
Dysorexie

35) Mâle castré Blanc brun tabby 2 ans sociable++
 Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage mandibulaire 
Piste Handi'Cats : il faut une FALD après soins sinon pas de sortie 

*
****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 



*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS !!*

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
50 (TROCA) - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
**14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu**

TOTAL : 300 
QUI SUIT ????  *

----------


## dominobis

Outre la voiture , je peux également prendre le train jusqu'à Avignon ou Nîmes (par exemple) ,si cela peut aider.

----------


## Verlaine

Diffusé. C'est tout ce que je peux faire...  ::

----------


## Heliums

ces infos ont été repéchées par les cheveux il y a plusieurs pages de ça (voire du post de la semaine dernière)

*RECAP-COVOIT SORTIES FOURRIERE
**- gueguee (sortie fourrière) vendredi soir 17h avec relais en essonne vers Corbeil. J'ai 4 caisses qui peuvent me servir ou que je veux bien prêter...
- Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, dépose éventuelle si sur le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop) ; Je peux récupérer des caisses si pas prévenue à la dernière minute.
- rinou Samedi matin je pars de Pontault (77) à 8h30 pour aller à Villecresnes (94). Je peux ensuite continuer la route pour aller à la fourrière côté sud et ramener des chats dans le secteur de Pontault ou un peu plus loin si besoin.J'ai 3 caisses mais pas de sacs IKEA. 

ASSOCIATIONS
Merci d'envoyer en MP ou mail à votre covoitureur dès que vous avez fait la résa
- les infos envoyées pour la sortie, à savoir le numéro, la description du chat, le nom de l'association
- le numéro de téléphone de celui ou celle qui prend le relai pour s'organiser au mieux 
- assurez vous que votre co-voitureur a bien reçu vos infos

(ça sent le vécu, non ? Si, Si...)
*

----------


## babe78

*j'ai une possibilité de covoit demain matin pour le chatounet malade pour la sortie de fourrière et jusqu'au 93 (villemomble, gagny ...)

MANQUE plus que  93 Paris Porte de Pantin pour ce loulou qui je le rappelle ne mange pas seul donc grosse urgence

Pour les 2 autres loulous, il faurait un covoiturage Melun - Orsay l'après midi, la fa étant disponible après 17h pour les accueillir*

----------


## La Rainette

Merci à ceux qui ont envoyé leurs propositions, quant aux autres, de grâce, lancez vous !!!

----------


## SarahC

Babe, on a un topic ds les recherches de co voit, auquel cas je diffuse?

----------


## SarahC

*VILLEMOMBLE => PORTE DE PANTIN EST ACCESSIBLE EN TRANSPORTS EN COMMUN!!!!*
http://maps.google.fr/maps?saddr=Villemomble&daddr=Porte+de+Pantin,+Pari  s&hl=fr&sll=48.583148,7.747882&sspn=0.287988,0.707  245&geocode=Fcfz6QIdbTkmACnXuYgoUBLmRzHbvb8DqFvNpQ  %3BFX766QIdu34kACmDTSHRyW3mRzG5FW86qs2LMA&oq=Porte  +de+Pantin&vpsrc=0&mra=ls&t=m&z=13


*MELUN => ORSAY C'EST 50 KM!!!!!!!!!!!!*
http://maps.google.fr/maps?saddr=Mel...ra=ls&t=m&z=11

----------


## SarahC

*2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: 
*Elle a 105  de dons, une FA, une assoc ??

ELLE EST SOCIABLE ET DEPUIS LE TEMPS ELLE AURA SURVECU A TOUT TYPE DE MALADIE!!!
*

----------


## SarahC

*Nous sommes actuellement 6 PELÉS sur TOUT RESCUE à lire ce sujet!!!!!! 

**OU SONT LES MEMBRES DE LA RP?

**LES FA, LES ASSOCIATIONS QUI ONT DE LA PLACE ET LES CO-VOITUREURS?*

----------


## SarahC

*Co-voiturage possible direction GRENOBLE CE SAMEDI, de mémoire!* 
*En partance de la RP!*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Rajoute un pelé
Si personne demain pour Villemonble ( j ai laissé un mp à Babe), je le ferai si rdv à Villemonble autour de12h45

----------


## SarahC

*Je rappelle que la première échéance, c'est DEMAIN et que les endroits en question sont PLEINS depuis des semaines, donc ne pas miser sur le fait que tous soient encore là la semaine prochaine!* 

*Les anciens, notamment, et les malades!*

----------


## SarahC

*Publicité*



HS, tout le monde a ça entre chaque message??

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui de la pub c est nouveau ?

----------


## Muriel P

> *Publicité*
> 
> 
> 
> HS, tout le monde a ça entre chaque message??


Moi oui

----------


## chatperlipopette

La maison de canelle je t envoie un mp

----------


## SarahC

Ben c'est bien j'en suis à 7 pages av X pubs entre non visibles car nous sommes toutes connectées.... Bref....

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
50 (TROCA) - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
**14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu**

TOTAL : 300 
**QUI SUIT ????** *

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à     jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes   données)

_
 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*
1 et 2 sont MEGA ANCIENS ET LA 2 A RESISTE A TOUT EN 3 SEMAINES!
On va se renseigner car je pense que son état n'est plus aussi grave sinon elle serait déjà au congélo!

Chats des semaines passées:

1) mâle entier 10-12 mois noir timide
* ::  *ANCIEN DE DECEMBRE!*  :: 
* 2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: 
*Elle a 105 de dons, une FA, une assoc ??

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

5bis) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
6) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*7) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
8) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**14) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*15) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

18) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

19) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

20) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: *
*

*Chats des semaines passées:*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza
*
*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*

*23) Femelle Noir et blanche 4 mois un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza

24) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
Coryza

25) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

26) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable++

27) Femelle Noir 3 mois un peu timidou mais sociable

28) Femelle Noir 6 mois sociable

29) Mâle Blanc brun tabby 1 an sociable++
Coryza

30) Mâle Noir 4 ans sociable

31) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

32) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
Sont ensemble

34) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
Dysorexie

35) Mâle castré Blanc brun tabby 2 ans sociable++
 Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage mandibulaire 
Piste Handi'Cats : il faut une FALD après soins sinon pas de sortie 

*

----------


## SarahC

Si j'ai oublié d'ôter des chats, me faire signe, afin que j'édite le sujet!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> *
> 
> Pour sortir 2 loulous, il faurait un covoiturage Melun - Orsay l'après midi, la fa étant disponible après 17h pour les accueillir*


 ::

----------


## SarahC

*Sociable +++ 
* :: *c'est pas positif au calici, au FIV et FELV, et au virus Ebola, c'est MEGA CALIN!!!!!*  :: *
*

----------


## SarahC

*QUI A UNE VOITUUUUUURE EN RP SUD, ET DES RTT A POSER DEMAIN POUR SAUVER DES VIES? OU UN PLANNING SOUPLE?*

*Melun - Orsay DEMAIN AM, FA disponible après 17h*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je veux bien en sortir un si FALD après la maison de cannelle. Si chat adulte il me reste une seule place, si chatons plus souple.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et je rajouterai avec un peu d aide car rechute des triples veto ce soir pour eux. Je mets des infos sur leur post.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*16 chats à sauver au plus tard demain matin dont:*
*1 très ancien qui attend toujours et pourquoi? si personne ne l aide, il va mourir
et
1 malade dans sa geole qui lutte pourquoi? si personne ne l aide, elle va mourir aussi

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vanoushka je vous ai envoyé un MP

----------


## babe78

nous pouvons prendre en charge d'autres loulous si fa pour 1 mois en région parisienne ou fa longue durée sur toute la france

nous manquons surtout de places en quarantaine

----------


## eptycem

un covoit est peut etre envisageable dimanche entre paris et metz en train par marie caro....

----------


## SarahC

> nous pouvons prendre en charge d'autres loulous si fa pour 1 mois en région parisienne ou fa longue durée sur toute la france
> 
> nous manquons surtout de places en quarantaine


Longue durée, si des nouveaux nous lisent c'est jusqu'à adoption, ou cela peut être à partir de 2-3 mois?

----------


## SarahC

> un covoit est peut etre envisageable dimanche entre paris et metz en train par marie caro....


Rappelez nous juste ici pr que les assocs qui nous lisent sachent, ça serait pr combien de temps?

----------


## louve

j'ai trouver ceci  si possibilité de transit paris alsace  vers 57 ....je suis a 5 mn d'Amnéville(voir le post) et 20km de metz (15 a 20mn )
voir si la pers est toujour dispo?

*alsace 68/67 et alentour --> moselle 57 trajet regulier aller retour*je propose ma voiture pour aider les animaux
je fais svt le trajet donc n'hesiter pas a me contacter ^^
possibilité d'heberger l'animal un jour ou deux sur place


je peux aussi me deplacer dans les environs (100km env) mais avec une petite participation a l'essence


06 40 24 70 54 en cas d'urgence

marie

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai trouver ceci  si possibilité de transit paris alsace  vers 57 ....je suis a 5 mn d'Amnéville(voir le post) et 20km de metz (15 a 20mn )
> voir si la pers est toujour dispo?
> 
> *alsace 68/67 et alentour --> moselle 57 trajet regulier aller retour*
> 
> je propose ma voiture pour aider les animaux
> je fais svt le trajet donc n'hesiter pas a me contacter ^^
> possibilité d'heberger l'animal un jour ou deux sur place
> 
> ...


Le pseudo c'est??? Merci!

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
50 (TROCA) - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
**14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu**

TOTAL : 300 
**QUI SUIT ????** 

Les rares sortants sont des chats en soin, et il y en a bcp encore sur la liste pr qui un coup de pouce pr soins, aide à stéril, castration etc, serait un coup de pouce! Même 5   mis bout à bout sont utiles! 
*

----------


## SarahC

Il est en BONNE VOIE, c'est mécanique, il n'est pas MALADE!

*35) Mâle castré Blanc brun tabby 2 ans sociable++
 Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage mandibulaire 
Piste Handi'Cats : il faut une FALD après soins sinon pas de sortie 
*

----------


## louve

borderlife68

----------


## SarahC

*Les 3 copains du premier sont sortis à Noël; il est encore là plus par "oubli" que parce qu'ils les gardent aussi longtemps!!!
Un effort pour lui!!* 
*
1) mâle noir 10-12 mois timide
* ::  *ANCIEN DE DECEMBRE!*  :: 
*
Vous voulez voir ses copains arrivés chez Catoune 13, ici, au bout de 4 jours chez Heliums? 

Ce sont peut être ses frères et soeurs, sa copine, et ses gosses!*




*Elle devait être morte la semaine passée, elle est là, elle est SOCIABLE!!! Que demander de plus?
On ne demande pas à sauver Rosemary's baby ou la fille du Malin, mais un CHAT NOIR INNOCENT!* 

* 2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: 
*Elle a 105 de dons, une FA, une assoc ??*

----------


## SarahC

Ca c'est de la super pause PA.........
Je peux remettre mon profil en "protecteur indépendant"! Là, ce n'est plus "inactif"!

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes    données)

_
 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*
1 et 2 sont MEGA ANCIENS ET LA 2 A RESISTE A TOUT EN 3 SEMAINES!
On va se renseigner car je pense que son état n'est plus aussi grave sinon elle serait déjà au congélo!

Chats des semaines passées:

1) mâle entier 10-12 mois noir timide
* ::  *ANCIEN DE DECEMBRE!*  :: 
* 2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: 
*Elle a 105 de dons, une FA, une assoc ??

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

5bis) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
6) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*7) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
8) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**14) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*15) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

18) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

19) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

20) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: *
*

*Chats des semaines passées:*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza
*
*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*

*23) Femelle Noir et blanche 4 mois un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza

24) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
Coryza

25) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

26) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable++

27) Femelle Noir 3 mois un peu timidou mais sociable

28) Femelle Noir 6 mois sociable

29) Mâle Blanc brun tabby 1 an sociable++
Coryza

30) Mâle Noir 4 ans sociable

31) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

32) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
Sont ensemble

34) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
Dysorexie

35) Mâle castré Blanc brun tabby 2 ans sociable++
 Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage mandibulaire 
Piste Handi'Cats : il faut une FALD après soins sinon pas de sortie 
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

J attends confirmation pour chapeauter ou pas la numéro 2........

----------


## mariecaro

rappel :
*cotrain samedi14/12*  							coucou je te donne les horaires je dois encore reserver. pour ce samedi...
  à banzai   le chat doit aller de rp à avignon c'est çà??je pars de metz à 7h25 arrivée paris à 8h50 gare de l'est.....
 puis ,j'ai 2 trains pour y aller(à avignon) un à 9h57 de paris lyon avec cgmt à lyon par dieu à 11h56 arrivée à 13h08 avignon

 ou   11h07 arrivée avignon à 13h49.....direct sans changemt à lyon....

 retour  sur  tgv hte picardie depart d'avignon à 14h48 arrivée picardie  à   18h25....puis depart pour marne la vallée à18h55..arrivée19h37.....
dimanche am je fais rp-metz.....horaires à confirmer...bonne   année.....si besoin contactez moi..... 						biz à tous.calins aux chats... 						bonne année et santé à tous!!!!

----------


## Gaston

Pour le 35, la FALD devra le prendre à partir de quand???????????

Samedi j'ai peut-être une adoption, si la petite part j'aurais une place, mais je ne pourrais assurer les soins ni la quarantaine.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaston : envoi un MP directement à calymone

----------


## SarahC

> J attends confirmation pour chapeauter ou pas la numéro 2........


On a une FA de quarantaine sur Paris? ou RP? Car là, la FA qui a les autres est FULL FULL!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Pour le 35, la FALD devra le prendre à partir de quand???????????
> 
> Samedi j'ai peut-être une adoption, si la petite part j'aurais une place, mais je ne pourrais assurer les soins ni la quarantaine.


Les chats doivent sortir samedi matin.

----------


## eptycem

> Rappelez nous juste ici pr que les assocs qui nous lisent sachent, ça serait pr combien de temps?


2,3,4 semaines peu importe a condition qu'il y ait relai apres...

----------


## chatperlipopette

> On a une FA de quarantaine sur Paris? ou RP? Car là, la FA qui a les autres est FULL FULL!!!!


Il y a la maison de canelle à lyon qui se proposait pour la quarantaine, j ai envoyé un MP mais pas de reponse pour le moment. Je lui tel demain matin.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rien n est sur pour la numéro 2 donc si qu'un veut ou peux la sortir......n hésitez pas !

----------


## SarahC

*Ne me dites pas que vous ne connaissez pas quasiment tous la routine de semaine METRO BOULOT DODO, av WE où on essaie de profiter un max ET HOP Mon Dieu c'est lundi! 
*
*15 JOURS!!! 15 JOURS EN QUARANTAINE!!!*
*
Vous avez fait QUOI ces 15 derniers jours? Qqn vit dans votre salle de bain? Qqn vit dans toutes vos pièces 24/24?* 

*NON!!!!*

*Alors FAITES CET EFFORT !!! PRENEZ UN CHAT EN FA DE QUARANTAINE!!! 
**
DANS 15 RIDICULES jours, c'est FINI, IL SE CASSE!!!* *ET IL EST VIVANT!!!!!!!!*

*Mais on a besoin de FA sur la RP!!!!!*

*Garder le chat d'un ami 15 jours, ça ne vous dérangerait pas?* 

*Sauver une vie, c'est un cran au dessus, et c'est NOBLE!!!!!! 

Entre aroser les plantes de votre voisine pr faire pote qd vous avez des soirées,* *ARROSER SES PLANTES VERTES 
ET prendre un chat, le SAUVER**, JUSTE lui faire UNE GRATOUILLE le matin, et le soir, lui mettre sa bouffe, changer sa litière! 
**MONTRE EN MAIN!!!! UNE HEURE PAR JOUR!!!!* *

On ne vous demande même pas de l'adopter, de le trouver beau, de quitter votre mari, de couper vos activités sportives, votre ciné, vos relations amicales, ou une greffe d'organe!!!!* *

En une heure de votre quotidien!** 

Vous avez au moins pour 50 % d'entre vous glandé à ne rien faire, regardé le net pour des soldes, regardé une merde sur TF1, une émission à la con sur M6 pour prolonger la soirée parce que demain boulot et RER/métro, et ça fait chier, rangé des trucs inutiles, coupé vos ongles de pieds, fait la vaisselle, fait des trucs pas ESSENTIELS là maintenant tout de suite!* *

On fait tous des trucs à la con,*  :: * MAIS SAUVER UNE VIE, VOUS NE VOULEZ PAS TENTER?*  :: 

 :: *Qu'est ce qui vous en empêche à part vous même?!!!*  :: 
* 
Alors qui voudrait sauver une vie de la liste de Schindler version chats?* 

*Je ne fais pas dans le pathétique, je fais pas d'accueil longue durée, mais ma cuisine a servi X 1000 fois!!!*

*CA NE TUE PERSONNE D'AIDER!!! UN MEC CA SE LAISSE CONVAINCRE QD CA N'A RIEN A FAIRE ET QU'IL REPART DE FACON SURE!*

*TOUS MES AMIS (90%) JE LEUR EN AI COLLE UN AU MOINS UNE FOIS! GARCONS ET FILLES CONFONDUS!*

*LA MOITIE DE MES COLLEGUES, MA CHEF!!! MEME !!! 
**
Ne me dites PAS que dans la CAPITALE DE CE PAYS qui autorise CA on ne va pas trouver une PIECE pour 15 JOURS POUR 3 OU 4 PELES?!!
**
Encore une fois, je ne vous demande ni un rein, ni un mariage blanc, ni votre mec, ni votre job, je ne vous demande pas de faire un triathlon, je ne vous demande pas votre code confidentiel, ni même un sandwich, je ne demande RIEN POUR MOI, mais pour des innocents que je me casse le c** à sauver depuis des plombes en quémandant des trucs que TOUS QUASIMENT vous pouvez faire!!!

**Je ne parle pas de ce qui niet, niet, niet, ne PEUVENT PAS, je ne suis pas crétine, qd ça ne va pas, ça ne va pas, mais qd là, tout ce que je dis est réuni, POURQUOI NE PAS DIRE OUI???

**ALLEZ, on fait risette à* ................

Tortue Endurante                                           *

ET ON ME DIT OUI JE PEUX; COMMENT CA SE PASSE?* 

 ::  _Comme c'est de l'écrit, je précise que mon ton n'est pas "bande de cons", mais "ALLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ", je préfère que ce soit clair, je ne vous engueule pas, je tente d'user de mon pouvoir méga top charisma option turbo pour vous faire dire OUUUUUUUUUUUIIIIIHHHHIIIIIIII!!!_  :: 


Là, je suis supposée DORMIR, faire un break PA parce que je suis USEE!!! ET lassée!!
Et je fais quoi? JE BOSSE DEMAIN, il est 1h40! Je gère des projets, av des trucs compliqués, mon cerveau doit en principe être reposé!
En soirée, j'aimerais comme tout le monde ne pas être scotchée ici, et j'ai une vie privée, des activités, et au moins 3 jours par semaine, soirs, je sors, je fais des trucs!
Je suis "normale". *Vous n'allez pas basculer ds quoi que ce soit de naze ou de mal!! Jamais! Si vous acceptez cette courte mission, cet intérim de PA!*

*Au pire vous verserez une larme en partant, et au mieux vous ferez OUF, il est parti, à la fin! Ca ne tue personne! PERSONNE!* 

*Et si j'avais une pièce, sur la RP, pas une seule seconde je ne refuserais cet appel à la pitié que je m'évertue à vous lancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Alors faites le pour tous ceux qui nous disent _"ah ben ché pa kommen tu fé mai moi je pouré pâ"_

----------


## SarahC

> Rien n est sur pour la numéro 2 donc si qu'un veut ou peux la sortir......n hésitez pas !


Oui mais là on a zob piste, et il faut penser au trajet, et tout lancer de suite, ds le doute, et de fait prévoir le raccord avt voyage, sauf si le co voit Grenoble qu'a la Rainette sous le coude peut aider dès ce WE.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je sais......mais il y a moi pour source sûre mais il y a aussi les autres derrières......

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je parle évidemment derrière moi....fa de quarantaine puis fa longue durée.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes    données)

_
 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*
1 et 2 sont MEGA ANCIENS ET LA 2 A RESISTE A TOUT EN 3 SEMAINES!
On va se renseigner car je pense que son état n'est plus aussi grave sinon elle serait déjà au congélo!

Chats des semaines passées:

1) mâle noir, 10-12 mois, timide
* ::  *ANCIEN DE DECEMBRE!*  :: 

Ses copains de l'époque sont LA!



* 2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: 
*Elle a 105  de dons, une FA, une assoc ??

Et elle devait être morte la semaine passée, elle est SOCIABLEUH!

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

5bis) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
6) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*7) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
8) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**14) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*15) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

18) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

19) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

20) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: *
*

*Chats des semaines passées:*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza
*
*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*

*23) Femelle Noir et blanche 4 mois un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza

24) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
Coryza

25) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

26) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable++

27) Femelle Noir 3 mois un peu timidou mais sociable

28) Femelle Noir 6 mois sociable

29) Mâle Blanc brun tabby 1 an sociable++
Coryza

30) Mâle Noir 4 ans sociable

31) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

32) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
Sont ensemble

34) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
Dysorexie

35) Mâle castré Blanc brun tabby 2 ans sociable++
 Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage mandibulaire 

Piste Handi'Cats : il faut une FALD après soins sinon pas de sortie
*

----------


## SarahC

Bon, au lit, pour 5 heures intenses de sommeil, demain je passe en coup*s* de vent, merci à tous de prendre le RELAIS!  ::

----------


## La Rainette

*Dernière ligne droite pour les premiers chats de cette liste !!!

Certains ont tout traversé et se sont clairement battus pr tenir jusque là. Va-t-on les stopper ici ?
Qu'est-ce qu'offrir la possibilité d'une quarantaine ? Une salle de bains, un bureau pendant 15 jours, il me semble que leur vie les vaut, et largement !

N'hésitez pas !!!*  ::

----------


## mariecaro

rappel je fais paris-avignontgv samedi matin le 14/1  en tgv il me reste de la place pour un chat,prix du billet chat+supplemt tgv à partager environ 25e.....

help pour ces minous,je fais le retour avignon tgv-marne la vallée am...  et dimanche am   paris-metz......

----------


## TROCA

*Aidez les très très anciens les 1 et 2 à sortir de là : sans notre aide, ils sortiront dans un sac poubelle c'est sur.
Vous ne voulez pas voir le petit 1 rejoindre ses copains noirauds dont la jolie bouille nous a fait craquées ?
Et la 2 qui a résisté pendant des semaines à la maladie en attendant qu'un main amie se tende vers elle pour l'emmener vers la bonne sortie , allons-nous la laisser partir sans rien faire ? NON NOUS POUVONS EN FAISANT CHACUN UN EFFORT SUPPLEMENTAIRE LES AIDER A SORTIR.*

Je ne peux pour ma part , à mon grand regret accueillir mais *je rajoute à mon don 30€ pour le n°1.*
*
QUI ME SUIT ?*

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
80 (TROCA) dont 30 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
**14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu**

TOTAL : 330 
**QUI SUIT ????** 

Les rares sortants sont des chats en soin, et il y en a bcp encore sur la liste pr qui un coup de pouce pr soins, aide à stéril, castration etc, serait un coup de pouce! Même 5   mis bout à bout sont utiles!*

----------


## banzai

*Et la 2 qui a résisté pendant des semaines à la maladie en attendant qu'un main amie se tende vers elle pour l'emmener vers la bonne sortie , allons-nous la laisser partir sans rien faire ?
bon moi ça me gonfle donc sortez la 2 qui a " vraiment , vraiment " envie de vivre " chapeau bas ma belle 
je la prends en quarantaine de suite pendant 15 jours ,si souçi je l'emmène à mon véto
mariecaro oki pour moi pour etre à la gare de l'est à 08h50 pour wisley direction muriel*

----------


## chatperlipopette

J attends une reponse pour une FALD pour la numero 2......

----------


## lorris

je rajoute 5 euros pour le n° 1

----------


## chatperlipopette

*
Merci lorris

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
80 (TROCA) dont 30 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
**14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S)  5  par chat pr 4, 5, 14, 15, 16 et 17- sans reçu


**

TOTAL : 365 
**QUI SUIT ????** 

Les rares sortants sont des chats en soin, et il y en a bcp encore sur la liste pr qui un coup de pouce pr soins, aide à stéril, castration etc, serait un coup de pouce! Même 5  mis bout à bout sont utiles!*

----------


## SarahC

Déconnexion, 1h43, reconnexion, 9h47. Et je suis au boulot depuis 1h! 

C'est la DERNIERE fois que je parle de pause, et la dernière fois que je reviens pendant.
*
Que font les gens qui peuvent, là? L'hibernation, ce n'est pas pour les humains!!!

**Il vous faut des photos pour matérialiser?* *J'ai une seule photo de poubelles pleines de cadavres, et je ne plaisante pas, si vous la voulez, me dire!* 
_
On a besoin de s'imaginer ce qu'est une prison pr souhaiter ne pas y être? De se transformer en chat jeté à la rue, abandonné pour savoir comment ils se sentent? 

Qui veut aller ds un coin intolérant (pas la peine d'aller loin, le pâté de maison du coin suffit) et se transformer en ce que vos voisins rejettent, un noir, un malade du sida, un vieux, un "sale gosse" morveux, etc?_

*NON!!!! Alors de GRACE bon sang, AIDEZ MOI, et en PRIORITE faites quelques chose pour ces chats!!!!! SI PERSONNE NE BOUGE; ILS SONT MORTS SOUS PEU DE TEMPS POUR CERTAINS!! IL FAUT FAIRE DE L'AIR AUX PROCHAINS!!
*
*NE ME DITES PAS QU'IL N'Y A PAS QQN DE DISPO SUR TOUTE LA RP SUD CE JOUR POUR SORTIR LES MALADES DE BABE78?!!!!! 
**ON A DES DONS AUSSI POUR LES CO-VOIT!!!!*
 ::  :: *Et pour les autres on peut encore agir!!!!* ::  :: 

_Je me déconnecte, et ESPERE vraiment lire des choses biens à ma reconnexion!!!_

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net av un pointage que je vous remercie d'intégrer:

pour le *n°4 et 5..*........5 euros chacun , ils sont là depuis 15 jours et
pour le* n°14,15,16 et 17 .*......5  euros chacun car ce sont de tout petits bouts 4 mois

*PAS BESOIN DE RECU   ......Val.S (hors rescue)*

----------


## banzai

chaperlipo ,je peux faire quarantaine pour la 2 si cela t'arrange

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui si confirmation de la FALD je veux bien banzai.

Je m ocuppe de repointer les dons.

----------


## bbpo

Bonjour, 
Je suis FA pour Babe78. 
Je peux prendre le 1, ou la 2, ou la 3 en quarantaine étirable jusqu'à un mois, dans ma salle de bains, car j'ai déjà une contagieuse.
C'est possible pour Babe78 de me chapeauter ?

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour, 
> Je suis FA pour Babe78. 
> Je peux prendre le 1, ou la 2, ou la 3 en quarantaine étirable jusqu'à un mois, dans ma salle de bains, car j'ai déjà une contagieuse.
> C'est possible pour Babe78 de me chapeauter ?


Le plus simple serait que la FA longue et courte durée soient chapeautées par la même structure.
Qd vous dites contagieux, à quoi?
Je pense que pr commencer, un MP à Babe serait plus rapide.
Merci à vous.

----------


## SarahC

> je rajoute 5 euros pour le n° 1


Ce don est pris en compte, on est d'accord?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui oui

----------


## bbpo

Coryza. 
OK je mets un message à Babe78

----------


## banzai

*RECAP FA

Longue durée*
- dido93 : a une amie dans le 62 qui peut être FA à durée indéterminée, n'a pas d'assoc ; dido93 descend sur Paris le vendredi soir et repart le samedi après midi depuis gare du nord ; il peut récupérer soit le 7 soit le 20 (un des deux noirs)

*A durée déterminee
*- Eptycem (Metz) : 1 place en FA temporaire, la contacter par mp - formulaire envoyé 
- louve : 1 demande pour chat blanc (57).. peu prendre 2 chaton tout blanc en acceuil 1 mois dont ....1 etude pour la proposition d'adoption 
peu passer relai a eptycem pour durée plus longue eventuellement... La contacter par mp.
- La Maison de Cannel (69 Lyon) pour courte durée / quarantaine à partir de dimanche soir - formulaire envoyé
- banzai (94): quarantaine 15 jours à partir de dimanche si assoc pour urgence 1 adulte ou 2 chatons

----------


## SarahC

*JE RAPPELLE QU'ON EST JEUDI!!! LA, LE 1, le 2, ETC SONT PEUT ETRE DEJA DANS UN SAC POUBELLE, RAIDES, POUR DIRECTION CONGELO!!!
**IL FAUT S'AFFOLER LA SI ON COMPTE ENCORE EN SAUVER DANS LA LISTE DE JEUDI!!!* 


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes    données)

_
 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*
1 et 2 sont MEGA ANCIENS ET LA 2 A RESISTE A TOUT EN 3 SEMAINES!
On va se renseigner car je pense que son état n'est plus aussi grave sinon elle serait déjà au congélo!

Chats des semaines passées:

1) mâle noir, 10-12 mois, timide
* ::  *ANCIEN DE DECEMBRE!*  :: 

Ses copains de l'époque sont LA!



* 2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: 
*Elle a 105  de dons, une FA, une assoc ??

Et elle devait être morte la semaine passée, elle est SOCIABLEUH!

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

5bis) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
6) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*7) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
8) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**14) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*15) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

18) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

19) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

20) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: *
*

*Chats des semaines passées:*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza
*
*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*

*23) Femelle Noir et blanche 4 mois un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza

24) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
Coryza

25) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

26) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable++

27) Femelle Noir 3 mois un peu timidou mais sociable

28) Femelle Noir 6 mois sociable

29) Mâle Blanc brun tabby 1 an sociable++
Coryza

30) Mâle Noir 4 ans sociable

31) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

32) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
Sont ensemble

34) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
Dysorexie

35) Mâle castré Blanc brun tabby 2 ans sociable++
 Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage mandibulaire 

Piste Handi'Cats : il faut une FALD après soins sinon pas de sortie
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Doublon de la liste j'efface*

----------


## Muriel P

Personne pour sauver les 1 et 2 qui sont là-bas depuis des semaines ????? SVP, DES FAs LONGUE DUREE POUR EUX !!! Ils ne survivront pas à cette journée !!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben toujours pas de nouvelles de la FALD pour la 2  ::

----------


## Gaston

> Ben toujours pas de nouvelles de la FALD pour la 2


Si vraiment personne pour cette puce, je veux bien pousser un peu les murs car après tout ce temps passé à la fourrière pas question qu'elle finisse dans un sac............

Mais c'est si personne ne se propose.......... ou en attente d'une famille qui pourrait prendre le relai dans quelques jours.....

----------


## Nayade

Si on ne trouve pas de co-voiturage d'ici ce soir pour faire melun-Orsay, je veux bien aller chercher les petites que je prend en quarantaine (11 et 12) moi-même. Mais je ne pourrais sans doute pas être là bas avant 18h ou 18h30.
Le fait d'en sortir 2 donnera peut-être un petit surcis aux autres...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Malheureusement ils sont encore bien trop nombreux pour esperer quoique ce soit.

----------


## CathyMini

J'ajoute 20 

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
80 (TROCA) dont 30 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
**14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 14, 15, 16 et 17- sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu


**

TOTAL : 385 
**QUI SUIT ????** 

Les rares sortants sont des chats en soin, et il y en a bcp encore sur la liste pr qui un coup de pouce pr soins, aide à stéril, castration etc, serait un coup de pouce! Même 5  mis bout à bout sont utiles! 
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci Cathymini  ::

----------


## TROCA

*Pour la 2, la proposition de Gaston permet-elle de boucler sa sortie ?
Rien pour le petit n°1 dont les copains sont tous sortis la semaine dernière. Ce serait vraiment injuste que lui soit oublié. Il est clair que si on ne le sort pas il n'aura pas une nouvelle chance. 
NE LES ABANDONNONS PAS  NOUS SOMMES LEUR  TOUTE DERNIERE CHANCE !
Alors vite vite des FA, des covoiturages en RP pour les faire échapper à la piqure qui les guette !*

----------


## TROCA

Je rajoute 20€ dont 10€ de plus pour sortir le petit noiraud n°1


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50 € (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15 € (Lorris) 5 € par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21 € (lady92) - recu si possible
100€ (TROCA) dont 40€ pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10€ (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50€ (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25€ (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50€ (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20€ (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
**14€ (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30€ (Val.S) 5 € par chat pr 4, 5, 14, 15, 16 et 17- sans reçu
20€ (CathyMini) - avec reçu


**

TOTAL : 405 €
**QUI SUIT ????***

----------


## banzai

Je repete quarantaine des aujourd'hui pour 1 ou la 2 alors sortez les !!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *Pour la 2, la proposition de Gaston permet-elle de boucler sa sortie ?*


Ben non car courte durée.....on a l'assoc, on a la FA de quarantaine, le co-voi y'en a un le 01/02 vers moi ( ce qui correspondrait à la fin de sa quarantaine si tout va bien ) MAIS il me manque la FALD toujours et aucune confirmation pour l'heure....

----------


## babe78

> Si on ne trouve pas de co-voiturage d'ici ce soir pour faire melun-Orsay, je veux bien aller chercher les petites que je prend en quarantaine (11 et 12) moi-même. Mais je ne pourrais sans doute pas être là bas avant 18h ou 18h30.
> Le fait d'en sortir 2 donnera peut-être un petit surcis aux autres...


merci nayade mais la fourrière sera fermée à ces heures là, il faut qu'on trouve qqn au moins pour les sortir avant la fermeture et éventuellement vous attendre

----------


## TROCA

*PAR PITIE FA PROPOSEZ-VOUS ! Les 2 très très anciens (1 et 2) ne pourront être sauvés sans votre aide 
Sans FA longue durée la petite n° 2 Chaperlipopette ne pourra pas sortir la 2 qui soyez-en sure n'aura pas droit à un dernier tour dans les prochaines listes.
Alors SVP vous qui ne vous êtes pas encore proposé et qui lisez ce post FAITES LE MAINTENANT 
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il me reste 1 place adulte au sein de l'assoc ( eh oui je me limite car comme on le sait ils ne sont pas adoptés aussi bien que les chatons et permettez moi de dire que les adoptants ont tort de croire que c'est plus facile avec un chaton, c'est faux....le caractère peut changer, pour un adulte on le connait déjà, surtout quand ils évoluent au sein d'une famille d'accueil avec pleins de sollicitations ). 
J'arrive au taux de 10 adultes si j'arrive à sortir la n°2 alors bon sang faites lui cette honneur.....elle a pas assez attendu ??? Ah ben c'est sûre elle risque de ne plus attendre du tout c'est même sûr.
Je n'ai que 4 FALD sous l'assoc et elles sont complètes et moi bien sûr où j'en ai 6 en FA alors une petite place SVP !!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est ce quelqu'un peut me dire en MP dans quelle fourrière elle se trouve la n°2 ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est bon la n°2 PEUT SORTIR mais il me faut savoir où elle se trouve pour faire la résa svp.............les minutes tournent.....

----------


## SarahC

> C'est bon la n°2 PEUT SORTIR mais il me faut savoir où elle se trouve pour faire la résa svp.............les minutes tournent.....


T'envoie les infos! Bonne nouvelle, elle est bcp moins mal que le descriptif de départ... Je l'ai dit, elle a survécu à tout.....

ET LE 1 EST ENCORE LA, ET IL N'A RIEN DU TOUT, DONC SAUVONS LE!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Super, je m'en ocuppe de suite. 

Je prends les devants mais est-ce qu'il y a qqun pour aller la chercher ( je ne sais pas le jour de sortie ) et l'emmener à Banzai ?

----------


## SarahC

Si on trouve un co voit pour remonter les petits, sachant que j'ai ZERO piste, peut on sortir la 2 de suite? Elle va en quelle direction?

----------


## louve

je peu essayer d'avoir la confirmation pour l' eventuelle adoption aujourd'hui pour le tit chaton blanc ,si negative he bien je peu prendre un ou 2 adultes dont le n1 a la place...mais toujours en temporaire....
et laisser les chatounets a une asso qui a plus l'habitude ...si il peuvent attendre encore un peu bien sur...
il y trop de chats je sais pas comment faire pour aider????

----------


## chatperlipopette

Résa effectuée merci à Vanouscka qui va l'accueillir en longue durée après sa quarantaine.

Elle va chez Banzai.

----------


## SarahC

> je peu essayer d'avoir la confirmation pour l' eventuelle adoption aujourd'hui pour le tit chaton blanc ,si negative he bien je peu prendre un ou 2 adultes dont le n1 a la place...mais toujours en temporaire....
> et laisser les chatounets a une asso qui a plus l'habitude ...si il peuvent attendre encore un peu bien sur...
> il y trop de chats je sais pas comment faire pour aider????


*

Il faut ds tous les cas une assoc de chapeautage. Merci bcp!

----------


## SarahC

> Résa effectuée merci à Vanouscka qui va l'accueillir en longue durée après sa quarantaine.
> 
> Elle va chez Banzai.


Je vous laisse indiquer les dispos de Banzai ici, etc, et voir comment on peut organiser le truc. 

Là faut vraiment que je déconnecte.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je repete quarantaine des aujourd'hui pour 1 ou la 2 alors sortez les !!


Voilà

----------


## TROCA

Donc on sort aussi le n°1 ou j'ai mal compris ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'ai envoyé un MP à Banzai mais elle n'est pas connectée et je n'ai pas son tel

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Donc on sort aussi le n°1 ou j'ai mal compris ?


Non y'a pas d'assoc derrière !

----------


## Lady92

Ben non, malheureusement je ne crois pas pour le 1:-(

Merci Vanoushka!

----------


## TROCA

*VITE VITE UNE ASSOCIATION POUR COUVRIR LA SORTIE DU PETIT N° 1 !
NE L ABANDONNONS PAS ! Tous ses copains sont sortis alors pourquoi pas lui ; Ce n'est pas juste !
*

----------


## Lady92

...et le petit 1 ne peut pas rejoindre ses petits potes  :: 
Hein... dit Cattoune... ste plait... allez steup....

----------


## Nayade

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire a quelle heure ferme la fourrière svp? Il est possible que je n'ais pas cours jusqu'à 17h finalement, mais peut etre jusqu'a 15h30. Je devrais le savoir vers 14h. Les joies de la fac!

----------


## SarahC

> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire a quelle heure ferme la fourrière svp? Il est possible que je n'ais pas cours jusqu'à 17h finalement, mais peut etre jusqu'a 15h30. Je devrais le savoir vers 14h. Les joies de la fac!


17h30

----------


## SarahC

Tu as combien de cages?
Car si Banzai pouvait récup son chat?? 
Sait on jamais!

ET LE 1 SORT, BABE78 LE RESERVE TOUT A L'HEURE!!

Et peut donc aussi sortir cet AM....

*SI QUELQU'UN NOUS LIT, AIDEZ NOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

*ATTENTION J'AI REMIS LA BONNE NUMEROTATION!!!!

DU COUP SI DONS IL Y A, AU DELA DE 5, IL FAUT LES REPOINTER DS CETTE LOGIQUE LA.*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes    données)

_
 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CET AM MAX, JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*


Chats des semaines passées:**


3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

6) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*8) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
9) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**15) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*17) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
17) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

19) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

20) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

20) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: *
*

*Chats des semaines passées:*

*22) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza
*
*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*

*24) Femelle Noir et blanche 4 mois un peu timidou mais sociable
Coryza

25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
Coryza

26) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

27) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable++

28) Femelle Noir 3 mois un peu timidou mais sociable

29) Femelle Noir 6 mois sociable

30) Mâle Blanc brun tabby 1 an sociable++
Coryza

31) Mâle Noir 4 ans sociable

32) Mâle noir et blanc 5 mois sociable++
Coryza

33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
Sont ensemble

35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
Dysorexie

36) Mâle castré Blanc brun tabby 2 ans sociable++
 Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage mandibulaire 

Piste Handi'Cats : il faut une FALD après soins sinon pas de sortie
*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
100 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
**14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 14, 15, 16 et 17- sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu


**
TOTAL : 405 
**QUI SUIT ????***

----------


## SarahC

Qui peut lancer un topic* MELUN (77) => ORSAY (78)* pr cet AM et au-delà, selon ville des FA?

Et éplucher rapido les propositions qui pourraient coller ds propositions de co voit?

Je n'ai rien fichu de la matinée, là, je dois y aller.

----------


## Verlaine

14 chats sans aucune piste c'est hallucinant et tellement angoissant d'être là derrière son ordi à ne rien pouvoir faire d'autre qu'espérer qu'ils seront sauvés...

----------


## Lady92

Pleeeeease il faut de l aide tres rapidement! 
Ils sont beaucoup trop nombreux a ne pas avoir de solutions pour esperer la clemence de la fourriere pour ceux qui restent.... VITE s il vous plait!

2 chats portent le No 17 et 2 le no 20 ; normal? 

Je regarde les propositions de covoit... Mais je laisse quelqun ouvrir la recherche Melun/Orsay

----------


## Nayade

Desoler je viens d'avoir confirmation, cours jusqu'a 17h  :Frown:

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50 € (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15 € (Lorris) 5 € par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21 € (lady92) - recu si possible
100€ (TROCA) dont 40€ pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10€ (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50€ (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25€ (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50€ (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20€ (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
**14€ (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30€ (Val.S) 5 € par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18- sans reçu
20€ (CathyMini) - avec reçu


**
TOTAL : 405 €
**QUI SUIT ????***

----------


## SarahC

X chats ne sont plus sur les listes pour demain, semblent avoir été réservés, y compris le chat av cerclage...............
Tant mieux, mais je ne sais pas où, quand, comment, on ne le saura pas.......

----------


## SarahC

> Desoler je viens d'avoir confirmation, cours jusqu'a 17h


Mince, qui peut se charger d'ouvrir un topic co voit?

ET QUI PEUT LE FAIRE ICI MEME CE TRAJET?

----------


## lynt

*Edit pour alléger.*

----------


## Muriel P

topic recherche covoit créé : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/40860-MELUN-%2877%29-ORSAY-%2878%29-pr-cet-AM-!!!-URGENTISSIME?p=921041#post921041
Merci de compléter les infos si besoin !

----------


## Calymone

Je mets la liste à jour à l'instant  ::

----------


## SarahC

Bon, c'est donc une bonne nouvelle, ce sont des pistes auxquelles je pensais, donc les chats qui ne sont plus dessus sont BIEN sauvés! Calymone met tt à jour, merci à elle!

----------


## boxer75019

Voici les premières photos du n°13, il mange bien, il ne cesse de manger ses bonnes croquettes pour bb.
Merci beaucoup à Venise de m'avoir amener mon petit coeur. Bon il a du poids à reprendre il fait 1.3 kilos.

----------


## TROCA

Trop chouchou le petit 13. A-t-il déjà un nom ?
On attend la liste actualisée car il faudra se mobiliser pour tous ceux qui resteront .
Ouf pour les autres sortis par d'autres voies que Rescue ! Dès lors qu'ils sont sauvés !
Merci à Babe pour avoir permis au petit noir n°1 de sortir. Merci à Chaperlipopette pour la 2.

----------


## Calymone

*ATTENTION J'AI REMIS LA BONNE NUMEROTATION!!!!

* ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes données)

_
 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CET AM MAX, JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*

Chats des semaines passées:**

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

6) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*8) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
9) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**15) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*17) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
18) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

19) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

20) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

21) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: *
*


*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*

*33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++ Oreilles type American Curl
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++Oreilles type American Curl
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
Sont ensemble

35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
Dysorexie*

----------


## TROCA

Serait-il possible d'avoir des photos de ceux qui restent lors du passage des covoitureuses en fourrière ? Peut-être que cela aiderait certaines personnes à faire un geste pour eux.

----------


## SarahC

> Serait-il possible d'avoir des photos de ceux qui restent lors du passage des covoitureuses en fourrière ? Peut-être que cela aiderait certaines personnes à faire un geste pour eux.


Impossible, malheureusement, cela fait des semaines qu'on tente! Et pourtant, les "yeux" marchent mieux que les numéros, mais leur souci premier n'est pas celui là, nous, oui....

----------


## lynt

*C'est maintenant ou jamais pour les 14 premiers chats dont les 7 anciens qui risquent de ne pas faire de vieux os. On n'arrive pas à vider la première liste, devront-ils s'en charger ? 
Qui peut proposer quelque chose pour l'un de ces chats svp ? Il leur reste 2H pour espérer sortir*

----------


## SarahC

Et pour les 3 de demain, ben clairement, ils sont en GROSSE URGENCE!!!

----------


## Lady92

Lynt puis je t envoyer par mail dans 15 min environ les modifs et les ajouts a faire sur le recap covoit?

----------


## lynt

Oui bien-sûr.

----------


## momo

Que sont devenus les minous de 22 à 32 SVP?

----------


## lynt

Ils ont trouvé des solutions par ailleurs, ils seraient tous sauvés.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Toujours personne pour faire la sortie fourrière aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Lady92

> Oui bien-sûr.


Merci!  info envoyees sur ton mail

----------


## SarahC

> toujours personne pour faire la sortie fourrière aujourd'hui ?


*
Non, personne, sur toute la RP sud.............*

----------


## SarahC

:: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CET AM MAX, JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*

Chats des semaines passées:**

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

6) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*8) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
9) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**15) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*17) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
18) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

19) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

20) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

21) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: *
*


*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*

*33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++ 
Oreilles type American Curl
 Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour 

34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
**Oreilles type American Curl**
 Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour 

Sont ensemble

35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
*** *Dysorexie* *

Calymone, ce chat faisait partie de la liste de cet AM, je l'ajoute donc en urgence: 
37) Chat, mâle, noir,  2/3 mois, craintif*

----------


## eptycem

moi je veux bien prendre n'importe lequel...pas besoin de photo, je veux juste aider...mariecaro fait paris metz dimanche, ce serait dommage de ne pas en profiter car ma salle de bain est tjrs libre.... il me faut juste une asso pour chapeauter

----------


## lynt

Sans FALD derrière, aucune assoc ne sortira de chat  :Frown: 

Je finis le recap covoit.

----------


## SarahC

> Sans FALD derrière, aucune assoc ne sortira de chat 
> 
> Je finis le recap covoit.


C'est ça le souci, et il faut aussi une assoc qui puisse chapeauter correctement à distance, si on n'en a pas sur place. Et un véto qui fasse des tarifs, à qui on peut faire confiance.

Donc le véto, ça se trouve, mais une assoc à distance, pas sûr, surtout si pr qq semaines, 4, max. Car après, pr les WE adoptions, adoptants, etc, il faut aussi rapatrier.

Je ne dis pas que c impossible, loin de là, mais il faut que cela puisse coller, av FA qui prend le relais derrière. Et bien entendu les fameuses FA de quarantaine, que nous n'avons pas, qd nous n'avons pas Mariecaro qui peut assurer le relais en direct.

----------


## Verlaine

Les résas peuvent être faites jusqu'à quelle heure?

----------


## banzai

oki pour la 2 de chaperlipo

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci Banzai, je t'ai envoyé un MP

----------


## Lady92

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

allez, s il vous plait... Il faut faire de la place... Et il serait bien de sortir ceux de la semaine derniere...
Sinon il y a 4 chatons blancs de 4 mois qui sans aucun doute seront tres vite adoptes!  il ya 1 roux et blanc ultra sociable, lui aussi partira vite, tout comme la mimine bleue et blanche...
Il y a aussi 2 noirauds sociables pour les amateurs et heureusement ils existent!

PLEASE... Ils ne doivent pas mourir par indifference...

----------


## SarahC

> Les résas peuvent être faites jusqu'à quelle heure?


Terminé.

----------


## lynt

Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE
**
- VENDREDI* *13/01** :* *Angers* *(49)/**Paris/Strasbourg* *(67) par Luna5069*
*- VENDREDI* *13/01** :* *Montpellier**->** Hénin Beaumont** (avec retour le 16/1/12) en* *voiture** par nat34*
*- VENDREDI* *13/01** ou SAMEDI* *14/01 : RP** ->* *Compiègne** (60) par fina_flora (elle doit avoir les chats mercredi soir ou vendredi matin si elle y va en voiture): jeudi soir soir, c'est possible aussi si on on les emmène sur Palaiseau à partir de 21h (voir avec elle par mp) ou sur Orsay (la mp)
- VENDREDI 13/01 : Paris -> Nancy (54) en train par francinette (départ 12H13 - aller/retour dans la même journée)*
*- SAMEDI* *14/01 : Paris/Lyon/Avignon* *en train par mariecaro*
*- SAMEDI 14/01 : Antony (sud 92) -> Pays de Gex (01) en voiture par Co92 -* *Départ en fin de matinée (ca pourrait coller avec une sortie de fourrière du matin), passage par l'A6 puis l'A40, avec arrêt programmé à Bourg en Bresse. Autres arrêts possibles sur le trajet mais sans sortir de l'autoroute (RV possibles aux péages par ex). Aucune possibilité de garder un animal à l'arrivée.
**- SAMEDI 14/01 : Paris/Poitiers (86)/Bordeaux (33)/Toulouse (31) en train par francinette (départ 7H17)
- DIMANCHE* *15/01: Paris -> Metz (57)* *en train par mariecaro*
*- DIMANCHE* *15/01** :* *Compiègne** ->* *RP** par fina_flora
- DIMANCHE 15/01 : Toulouse (31)/Montpellier (34) en train* *par francinette 
**- LUNDI* *16/01** :** Hénin Beaumont-> Montpellier en voiture par nat34
- MARDI 17/01 : Paris -> Orléans (45) par Sand78 (aller/retour dans la même journée)
- MERCREDI 18/01 : Paris -> Villedieu Les Poeles (50) en train par amiedesanimaux3 (départ 16H)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand
**

COVOIT REGULIER

- Domfront (61) -> Elancourt (78) 1 à 2 fois par mois par babe78
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
-* *Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande**
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31)<-->Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31- Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude
*

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF

- Edenya : RP en transports en commun en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 : Paris en transports en commun (indisponible cette semaine au moins)
- RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- gueguee (sortie fourrière) vendredi soir 17h avec relais en essonne vers Corbeil. J'ai 4 caisses qui peuvent me servir ou que je veux bien prêter... (MàJ ?)
- Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, "dépose éventuelle si sur le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop) ; pas de caisse mais je peux m'en faire prêter si prévenue avant vendredi 18"
- Rinou : "Samedi matin je pars de Pontault (77) à 8h30 pour aller à Villecresnes (94). Je peux ensuite continuer la route pour aller à la fourrière côté sud et ramener des chats dans le secteur de Pontault ou un peu plus loin si besoin. J'ai 3 caisses mais pas de sacs IKEA". 
** - Nayade : Orsay (91)/Mantes la jolie (78) vendredi 13/01 en fin de journée
**
Sacs ikéa : Co92 (20 dispo)
*

----------


## SarahC

Ca me tue, des chats méga sociables!
Et les petits, des blancs, facilement adoptables, sociables à fond!
Et que dire des BB sous perf, qui en crèveront!
Du petit noireaud, je ne sais même pas prquoi je l'ai ajouté!
Noir et flippé, sans maman et frères et soeurs, à la benne! 
Et les grands flippés noirs, autant leur dire de faire un tir groupé! 

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à     jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les consignes   données)_

  :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CET AM MAX, JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*

Chats des semaines passées:**

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

6) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*8) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
9) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**15) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*17) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
18) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble

19) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

20) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

21) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: *
*


*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*

*33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++ 
Oreilles type American Curl
 Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour 

34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
**Oreilles type American Curl**
 Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour 

Sont ensemble

35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
*** *Dysorexie* *

37) Chat, mâle, noir,  2/3 mois, craintif*

----------


## SarahC

Et les petits malades ne sont pas sortis ce jour faute d'aide.... Parfait.

----------


## lynt

*Va falloir s'activer, on a 24H pour réussir à faire sortir les chats réservés malades et les quatre chats de la seconde liste  . Qui veut leur sauver la vie ???*

----------


## cyrano

les 15,16,17,18,33 et 34 sont réservés!!!!

----------


## lynt

:: 

Il reste 35 et 37 à sortir avant demain !!!  ::

----------


## lynt

:: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CET AM MAX, JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 
*

Chats des semaines passées:**

3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif
**En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable
**En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

6) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive
**En fin de coryza*
*
7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
*
*8) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
9) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:
**
19) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

20) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

21) mâle 1 an noir sociable

****************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: *
*


*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 
*
*35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
*** *Dysorexie* *

Calymone, ce chat faisait partie de la liste de cet AM, je l'ajoute donc en urgence: 

37) Chat, mâle, noir,  2/3 mois, craintif*

----------


## Vanoushka

Bonjour! 

(j'avais complétement oublié d'activer mon compte et comme une cruche je me demandais pourquoi avant aujourd'hui je ne pouvais pas poster...)

J'ai une amie qui pourrait accueillir en FA de quarantaine + FA longue durée + adoption probable le petit 37....

----------


## lynt

Super, tu peux me passer son mail en mp stp ?  :Smile:

----------


## Lady92

Ou se trouve t elle?  peux tu communiquer son adresse e-mail a lynt ou chatperlipopette ou Verlaine... Pour l envoi du formulaire FA

----------


## Vanoushka

Lynt: MP envoyé! =)

Lady92: elle se trouve à Lyon, tout comme moi!

----------


## lynt

Je lui ai envoyé le formulaire  :Smile: .

----------


## Vanoushka

Super! Merci!   ::

----------


## banzai

*35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
 Dysorexie 
pitié pour elle : mange plus ultra urgente 
et le ptit bout va pas rester en plan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## lynt

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
100 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
**14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18- sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu


**
TOTAL : 405 
**QUI SUIT ????***

----------


## Lady92

Chatperlipopette pourra peut etre chapeauter apres reception du formulaire!!!
Esperons le en tout cas!

----------


## lynt

Je viens de transférer le formulaire rempli sur l'email de chatperlipopette.

----------


## Vanoushka

Je croise les doigts pour ce petit bout!


Mais aussi pour les autres!  ::

----------


## Nayade

Bon, comme visiblement personne ne peut faire le co-voiturage Melun-Orsay, j'irais chercher les 2 petites que je prends en quarantaine moi même. Par contre je ne peux pas y aller avant samedi matin ça ira?
Et du coup je veux bien en sortir d'autres en même temps si besoin, mais je ne peux pas les emmener très loin (mes finance ne sont pas au top donc je dois énomiser question essence...), mais je peux les déposer à des points de RDV avec les autres FA ou co-voitureur si il sont sur ma route de retour.

----------


## Marion-P

Bonsoir, je ne suis pas sur que ça puisse aider mais mercredi 18 je fais Marseille -> Toulouse en voiture et si besoin je peux aussi faire des arrêts, si possible aux aires d'autoroute, mais je peux aussi m'arrêter à Nîmes, Montpellier, Narbonne ou Carcassonne.

----------


## Calymone

:: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CET AM MAX, JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 


*Chats des semaines passées:*
*
3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif*
*En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
*En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

6) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive*
*En fin de coryza*

*7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide*
*En fin de coryza*

*8) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
9) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**19) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

20) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

21) mâle 1 an noir sociable*

***************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: 


*Chats des semaines passées:*

*22) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable*
_   Coryza ++ mise sous perf le 12/01  _ 

*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit:* 

*25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++*
*   Coryza mis sous perf le 12/01  * 

*27) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable++*
*   Vomissements le 12/01  * 

*35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive*
** *Dysorexie**

37) Chat, mâle, noir,  2/3 mois, craintif*
Il n'est visiblement plus sur les listes ... On attends des infos, à savoir si c'est bien le cas ou non, et si il a été pris en charge ?

----------


## Calymone

Donc je viens "d'ajouter" des chats, je mets entre guillemets, car ceux que j'ai ajouter sont en fait des loulous qui devaient être pris en charge, mais comme malades, ils sont de retour sur nos listes ...

Y'a une sacrée urgence pour eux aussi !!!

----------


## lynt

Quand tu dis pris en charge, c'était par des assoc ? Bonjour la mentalité...  ::

----------


## Calymone

Par des structures, oui  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ok ce sont donc des "anciens" nouveaux.

----------


## SarahC

> Quand tu dis pris en charge, c'était par des assoc ? Bonjour la mentalité...


Ds ce cas c plus un souci d'isoler les malades des sains, ce qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire en fait.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
100 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
**14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18- sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20 E (B.G. hors rescue) pour chats 19 et 20


**
TOTAL : 425 
**QUI SUIT ????***

----------


## SarahC

Calymone par contre la mise en page a sauté ds ton récap, peux tu remettre les ensemble "collés" et les pas ensemble espacés? 
Merci!

----------


## lynt

Malheureusement on a perdu des heures... Et là on a la liste sac poubelle avec uniquement des urgences véto...
Il faut les sauver, il faut les sortir demain, qui pour les accueillir, qui pour les chapeauter ? Il va falloir des dons pour ces chats vu leur état  ::   ::

----------


## SarahC

> les 15,16,17,18,33 et 34 sont réservés!!!!


Super!!!
J'ai donc bien sauté une page, j'avais râté l'info!

----------


## SarahC

> Malheureusement on a perdu des heures... Et là on a la liste sac poubelle avec uniquement des urgences véto...
> Il faut les sauver, il faut les sortir demain, qui pour les accueillir, qui pour les chapeauter ? *Il va falloir des dons pour ces chats vu leur état!*


Oui, clairement, car avec tous les malades sortis, là, c'est rock n' roll!

----------


## SarahC

*Je rappelle que seul un chaton en urgence est sorti!

Les chats de la liste de jeudi sont sortants mais nous n'avons aucun co-voit pour demain après-midi!!!!

Les chats de cette liste là peuvent encore être réservés et profiter du co-voit, encore faut il trouver des places!

Les chats pour demain ont besoin d'aller directement chez le véto, donc si cela peut rassurer une FA, nous ne vous demanderons pas de soigner des épaves, vous ne les récupérez que soignés, aptes à sortir, avec leur traitement que vous ne paierez pas!

Des FA de quarantaine sont demandées en urgence, des co-voitureurs sur la RP, des dons, même 5 euros peuvent bout à bout faire basculer la balance dans le bon sens!

Les chats pour demain ne seront plus là la semaine prochaine, ne fermons pas les yeux en laissant passer ce "sale moment"!*

----------


## SarahC

> Bon, comme visiblement personne ne peut faire le co-voiturage Melun-Orsay, j'irais chercher les 2 petites que je prends en quarantaine moi même. Par contre je ne peux pas y aller avant samedi matin ça ira?
> Et du coup je veux bien en sortir d'autres en même temps si besoin, mais je ne peux pas les emmener très loin (mes finance ne sont pas au top donc je dois énomiser question essence...), mais je peux les déposer à des points de RDV avec les autres FA ou co-voitureur si il sont sur ma route de retour.


*Pour le moment on a effectivement pas mal de chats à sortir de cet endroit là, et 3 au moins de l'autre.*

*Par contre, il faudrait un récap de qui va dans quelle direction en partance de Melun, => Arceuil; Valenton; Villemomble....*

*Si les personnes qui nous lisent savent déjà qu'elles sont les FA, acccueils temporaires, ou points relais de ces chats, merci de vous manifester.*

*Si nous ne savons pas QUAND (VENDREDI/SAMEDI) vous êtes dispo et à QUELLE HEURE nous ne pourrons RIEN organiser.*

*Les co-voitureurs potentiels, combien de boites à dispo? Peut on vous en prêter?* 

*Nayade, vous a-t-on expliqué comment cela se passera sur place, et quels sont les numéros de registre de vos chats?*
*
Quel est votre trajet exact? Si débordement, et si dons ok (C ok) quelle distance pourriez vous faire pour compléter un dépôt de chats?*
*
Là, on commence à s'affoler pour les réservés, car une fois sortis, il faut que l'on s'organise, et je dis ON ça ne veut pas dire MOI, c'est trop de boulot et ne passerai pas 8h de ma soirée de demain dessus, je l'ai trop fait.*

*Donc merci à toutes les FA ET CO-VOITUREURS POTENTIELS présents de se manifester, on fait un récap des besoins, clair, net, précis, merci à tous de votre collaboration!**
Et pour les autres, on continue les recherches de pistes, on ne lâche pas l'affaire, bcp peuvent encore être sauvés entre ce soir et demain!*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP FA CONFIRMEES:*

_Modèle: 

- Chat numéro X.... , dispo ven/sam de X h à X h...., domiciliée à ..... (département), peut/ne peut pas se déplacer dans un rayon de ...... en voiture/transports._

_Si transports, merci de préciser si sac Ikea à dispo ou non._ 

*CO-VOITUREURS DISPOS CONFIRMES:
*
_Modèle: 

- Dispo ven/sam de X h à X h...., domiciliée à .....  (département), peut se déplacer dans un rayon de ...... en  voiture/transports._
_J'ai ....... boites de transport pour chats, dont ...... de grande taille pouvant contenir .......... chatons de .......... mois._ 

_Si transports, merci de préciser si sac Ikea à dispo ou non._

----------


## SarahC

Ci-dessus nous n'avons que ce qui est confirmé.

*A partir de là, qd tout le monde aura complété, on croisera les infos, et on essaiera de construire des itinéraires via Google Maps ou que sais-je pour faire des tirs groupés.*

----------


## SarahC

Il est 21h, demain je ne me connecte pas du travail, et le soir ce sera déjà râpé, donc là, on a ce soir, et même si vous ne pouvez que coller les chats dans les cases pr que les intervenants rééditent au fur et à mesure la liste en complétant, ce sera parfait.

NE PAS HESITER à solliciter les co-voitureurs par MP si leur proposition ds le récap global peut coller.

NE PAS HESITER à créer des topics ds les demandes de co-voit.

Calymone, si tu sors ton vieux caniche, peux-tu prévoir au moins 2 box, dont un grand, pour me sortir le noir et blanc de Babe78 et les 2 petits malades?

Alexiel, vous qui prenez le noir et blanc, sur Champigny sur Marne, quels sont vos dispos (je sais qu'elles sont courtes) samedi?

Pour les 2 petits, ils iront direction Villemomble sur le 93, on peut donc coupler cela en un co-voit mais il faut des points de relais pr Champigny, en fonction du trajet de Calymone, retour de l'Est de la RP direction 27 (quel trajet)?

----------


## Calymone

Finalement, c'est Fauve qui ira sur place, en plus, la canichette n'est sortante que Lundi, on a essayer de négocier, y'a rien à faire ...

Désolée, mais ca ne collera pas :s

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP FA CONFIRMEES:*

*- Alexiel-Chan (Champigny sur Marne-94)*:

*Chat concerné:* 

*23) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza*

Dispo le:

Déplacements possibles, transports/ voiture? Distance? :

*- Cyrano (RELAIS Villemomble sur le 93)*: _2 endroits différents_

_1) Chats concernés:_

*33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
Sont ensemble*

Dispo le:

Déplacements possibles, transports/ voiture? Distance? :


*CO-VOITUREURS DISPOS CONFIRMES:
**Heliums????*         Si oui: 
        Dispo le:
Déplacements possibles, transports/ voiture? Distance? :






*Voilà, ça, c'est une association d'idées et une idée de sortie...............*

----------


## SarahC

> Finalement, c'est Fauve qui ira sur place, en plus, la canichette n'est sortante que Lundi, on a essayer de négocier, y'a rien à faire ...
> 
> Désolée, mais ca ne collera pas :s


Sur place qd, comment?? Pr qui?

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP FA CONFIRMEES:*

*- Banzai (Valenton - 94)*

*Chat concerné:* 

*2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* ::  *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: 

Dispo le:

Déplacements possibles, transports/ voiture? Distance? :

*- Cyrano (RELAIS Villemomble sur le 93)*: _2 endroits différents_

_2) Chats concernés:_

*15) mâle 4 mois blanc aux yeux vairons sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*16) mâle 4 mois blanc sociable +++
**Léger coryza*
*17) mâle 4 mois brun tabby sociable +++
Léger coryza
19) mâle 4 mois blanc (un peu de gris sur tête) sociable +++
**Léger coryza**
Sont ensemble*

*- Nayade (Orsay - 78)*

*Chat concerné:* 

*13) femelle 5 mois écaille de tortie timide
14) femelle 5 mois tortie tabby timide
Sont ensemble*


*CO-VOITUREURS DISPOS CONFIRMES:

**- Nayade (Orsay - 78)*

ORSAY => MELUN => CORBEIL => ORSAY (possible d'aller vers Mante la Jolie)
1 boite + une autre + un sac

----------


## Nayade

Pour le moment je n'ais aucune information sur le déroulement sur place ou les numéros de registre. Je n'ais même pas l'adresse exacte, j'en ais juste déduit que c'était du côté de Melun vu la demande de co-voit qui avait été faite.
Pour les boîte de transport j'en ais une petite, où les 2 chatonnes devraient tenir. Ensuite je peux récupérer demain une cage de transport, taille moyen chien, et un sac de transport fermé où 1 ou 2 chats peuvent tenir je pense.
Pour le trajet je fais Melun-Orsay(91) SAMEDI en fin de matinée, en passant par la A6 jusqu'à corbeil essonne, où je prendrais la N104 (francilienne) jusqu'à Orsay. 
Pour les points de RDV le mieux ça serait sur ce trajet, dans les stations essence ou à la limite à une sortie. Mais je ne peux pas vraiment faire plus de kilomètre. Je suis étudiante et je n'ais pas de revenu et les temps sont un peu dure et l'essence très très cher! Le trajet aller-retour me coutera déjà environ 16euros, et même si ça ne parait pas, c'est déjà pas mal à sortir de façon "imprévu". Donc si il y a des gens dans ce coin la qui doivent récupérer des chats, je veux bien les prendre à la fourrière,, mais il faudra qu'ils fassent aussi quelques kilomètre pour venir à ma rencontre  :Smile: 
Voila pour les associations ou FA que ça intêresse contacter moi par MP pour que l'on s'organise. Sachant que je ne peux m'occuper de ça que le soir...

----------


## SarahC

Je parlais de dons pr le carburant, si vous avez des dons, pouvez vous faire au-delà du trajet, selon?

----------


## SarahC

Vous prenez qui déjà? 
*1) mâle noir 10-12 mois timide
*Désolée....
Passez moi votre tél en MP ds le doute!

----------


## Nayade

Je dois prendre la 11 et la 12 normalement sous l'association la patte de l'espoior.
Si besoin aussi, et SI quelqu'un me les emmène à Orsay, je me rend demain en fin d'après midi dans le 78 du côté de Mantes la jolie (à la limite avec le 27 et le 28), et je peux prendre des chats avec moi.
Je vous envoie moi numéro en mp

----------


## SarahC

Merci aux assocs de me dire qui va où si j'en oublie!

----------


## SarahC

*1) mâle noir 10-12 mois timide

Va où?
*

----------


## Calymone

> Sur place qd, comment?? Pr qui?


Je répondais à ton message, ou tu me demandais si j'allais sur place pour chercher "ma" canichette, donc non, c'est pas moi qui vais aller la chercher en RP, mais Fauve, qui voudrais le faire, mais la canichette n'est sortante QUE lundi, donc ca n'arrange rien pour les loulous d'ici, malheureusement ...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Calymone
Ton rouquin chez Banzai remonte en meme temps que la canichette?

----------


## Calymone

Non, rien à voir, mon rouquin part samedi en direction Marseille, chez Muriel, grâce à MarieCaro qui fait le covoit  :: 

Il va en FALD chez Muriel, comme c'était prévu au début  :: La canichette, elle, n'est sortante que Lundi, et elle, elle vient à la maison, mon Chocapic ayant été adopté, j'ai une place FA chien  :: 
Pourquoi ?

EDIT : Zut, les smileys ne s'affichent pas :P

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Ah oui j avais complètement oublié.  :: 
C'est juste que je crois que Banzai récupère un chat de Chatperlipopette et voulais savoir à partir de quand elle était dispo pour le prendre

----------


## banzai

*RECAP FA CONFIRMEES:**

- Banzai (Valenton - 94)

Chat concerné: 

2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
 Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée 

Dispo le: demain,samedi apm , dimanche  samedi matin je covoiture gare de lyon chats en partance cotrainage mariecaro

Déplacements possibles, transports/ voiture? Distance? : le plus proche possible car budget essence restreint , vendredi vers 17h jusqu'a 18h30 sur ivry proche de porte d'ivry ET SORTIE A6
peux pas faire mieux , désolé
*
*

Chats des semaines passées: ça me bouffe , vont mourir j'ai qu'une place de quarantaine ne les laissez pas mourir là bas

22) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, un peu timidou mais sociable
 Coryza ++ mise sous perf le 12/01  

Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit: 

25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
 Coryza mis sous perf le 12/01  

27) Mâle brun tabby 1 an sociable++
 Vomissements le 12/01  

35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
 Dysorexie**


*

----------


## babe78

> *1) mâle noir 10-12 mois timide
> 
> Va où?
> *


va chez BBPO, Vitry sur Seine (94), pas de possibilité de se déplacer, désolée je n'arrive jamais à mettre les couleurs

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

ok

----------


## babe78

je remets les covoits rp pour les sorties




> *RECAP-COVOIT IDF
> 
> - Edenya : RP en transports en commun en fonction de ses dispos
> - Lilly 1982 : Paris en transports en commun (indisponible cette semaine au moins)
> - RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
> - gueguee (sortie fourrière) vendredi soir 17h avec relais en essonne vers Corbeil. J'ai 4 caisses qui peuvent me servir ou que je veux bien prêter... (MàJ ?)
> - Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, "dépose éventuelle si sur le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop) ; pas de caisse mais je peux m'en faire prêter si prévenue avant vendredi 18"
> - Rinou : "Samedi matin je pars de Pontault (77) à 8h30 pour aller à Villecresnes (94). Je peux ensuite continuer la route pour aller à la fourrière côté sud et ramener des chats dans le secteur de Pontault ou un peu plus loin si besoin. J'ai 3 caisses mais pas de sacs IKEA". 
> **- Nayade : Orsay (91)/Mantes la jolie (78) vendredi 13/01 en fin de journée
> ...

----------


## SarahC

Il nous faudrait un raccord entre Savigny sur Orge et Valenton ou Gare de Lyon, Banzai, tu y vas à quelle heure?
Pourrais tu emmener des boites en plus si jamais??
Tu serais en voiture?

----------


## banzai

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...nos-sauvetages

si ça peux aidé à vous  r'assurer , tout est possible avec timide et craintif , aucun n'est classé " sauvage "
je suis pas loin de vitry si cela aide vendredi soir ou samedi  fin de matinée

----------


## SarahC

BBPO, Vitry sur Seine (94)

Merci!!!!

Ok, donc on pourrait tout coupler!!!

QUI A DES BOITES A FOURNIR SUR ORSAY OU PALAISEAU POUR SAMEDI?

3 MAX!!! QUE VOUS RECUPEREZ!!!

SINON, QUI PEUT FAIRE DES RELAIS EN TRANSPORTS DE SAVIGNY SI TRANSPORTS POSSIBLES DIRECTION 94?

MEME QUESTION EN VOITURE?!!!!

----------


## lynt

Savigny-sur-Orge ==> Vitry-sur-Seine ça a l'air direct en rer C   http://www.transilien.com/web/webdav...df/ligne_C.pdf

----------


## Nayade

Je me répète un peu mais tant pis...
Samedi en fin de matinée je fais une sortie de fourrière, celle de Melun. Je peux potentiellement sortir les chats qui ont une solution, à savoir le 1 et le 2, ainsi que les 4 petits chatons blancs! Pour cela j'ais besoin d'une caisse de transport, et que les FA fasse un bout de chemin pour venir chercher leurs chats sur mon trajet de retour. Je fais déjà 100km aller-retour alors je ne peux pas me dévier de route...
je vous post mon itinéraire, tenez moi VITE au courant si vous voulez que je prenne vos chats.
*
*

----------


## Ibis

Bonjour,
Je veux bien vous aider et en prendre un parmi ceux qui restent.
Plutôt la 35 qui ne doit pas être contagieuse. Je préfère éviter le coryza pour mes chats.

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour,
> Je veux bien vous aider et en prendre un parmi ceux qui restent.
> Plutôt la 35 qui ne doit pas être contagieuse. Je préfère éviter le coryza pour mes chats.


Dans quel secteur êtes vous située?
Pourrais-je avoir votre mail pr vous envoyer un formulaire FA?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est-ce qu'on en sait plus sur le numéro 37 ? Car il avait une piste sur Lyon......

----------


## Ibis

Je viens de vous envoyer mon mail en MP.
Je suis en région parisienne.

----------


## SarahC

> Je viens de vous envoyer mon mail en MP.
> Je suis en région parisienne.


Mail envoyé.

----------


## SarahC

> Est-ce qu'on en sait plus sur le numéro 37 ? Car il avait une piste sur Lyon......


Non car fourrière déjà fermée qd la dernière liste a été lue. On ne saura que demain.

----------


## SarahC

> *
> Dispo le: demain,samedi apm , dimanche  samedi matin je covoiture gare de lyon chats en partance cotrainage mariecaro
> *


A quelle heure?

----------


## SarahC

*Voici un simili plan, non pas de co-voit, mais de tous les points de passage, ET de toutes les directions souhaitées (position des FA et des relais):*

----------


## SarahC

*Pour l'instant, les seuls chats confirmés à la sortie sont les 2 petits par Nayade SAMEDI.

Je n'ai aucun relais après, elle peut aller jusqu'à Savigny. 

Elle a 2 box. 

On manque de box, ET de co-voitureurs.

Je n'ai pas encore de confirmation de sortie possible pour l'autre endroit, et il manque des relais entre Savigny et les FA!

* :: *QUI PEUT NOUS AIDER A SORTIR CES CHATS? ILS SONT SAUVES ET N'ONT PERSONNE POUR BOUCLER CELA!* ::

----------


## Ibis

> Mail envoyé.


Je viens de vous renvoyer le questionnaire.

----------


## La Rainette

*Ce n'est pas fini pour eux !

Il faut continuer à envoyer des propositions, c'est une organisation complexe certes mais sans propositions rien à organiser, et fatalement (je pèse mon mot) on préfère organiser des sorties plutôt que constater des chats qui ne sortiront plus !!!*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## gueguee

> Il nous faudrait un raccord entre Savigny sur Orge et Valenton ou Gare de Lyon, Banzai, tu y vas à quelle heure?
> Pourrais tu emmener des boites en plus si jamais??
> Tu serais en voiture?



Quand?
Désolé j'arrive tard sur l'organisation...
Que vous manque t il comme co-voit?
Je vois qu'il y a un passage à Corbeil... Si je peux aider... Quelques dispos demain... pour co-voit...

----------


## Rinou

Je rappelle qu'après avoir déposé mon chat à Villecresnes samedi matin, je peux aller jusqu'à Melun.
Je remonte ensuite en direction de Pontault (je ne vais pas dans l'Essonne). Si qqn peut prendre le relais ensuite vers Champigny ou Villemomble, on pourra en sortir d'autres ...
J'ai 3 boîtes mais pas de sac IKEA, et il faudra absolument que je revienne avec.
(Je pars bientôt en réunion donc pas présente sur le net ce matin pour en discuter.)

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Alexiel, vous qui prenez le noir et blanc, sur Champigny sur Marne, quels sont vos dispos (je sais qu'elles sont courtes) samedi?


Désolée de ne répondre que ce matin du boulot, hier soir ma connexion était quasi-nulle.

Pour mes dispos pour récupérer le chat Noir et Blanc : *Samedi soir* mais je ne sais pas vraiment à quelle heure.
Je serai toute la journée absente pour aider lors d'un Weekend d'adoption à Bretigny sur Orge. Je pars de chez moi à 7h.
 Et pour le retour comme je vais rentrer en transport en commun (2h de transport) je vais essayer d'être là pour *quelque chose comme 20h*. 
Je vais m'arranger avec l'association pour partir pas trop tard pour être chez moi si on m'apporte le petit. Il n'y aura pas de problème comme c'est un de leur protégés. 

Donc si je peux arriver avant je le ferai, juste qu'on me dise à peu près quand on me l'amène que je m'arrange.

Sinon dimanche dispo tôt le matin (jusqu'à 8h-9h) après je ne suis plus là de la journée et ne rentre qu'en fin de journée (je peux toujours essayer de m'arranger pour rentrer plus tôt si on me l'apporte dimanche)

Et sinon il me reste 1 sac Ikea et j'ai une boite de transport si jamais je dois aller le chercher quelque part en transport.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Y'a des modifs sur les listes, je m'ocuppe de la remettre à jour.

----------


## banzai

rdv gare de lyon à 9H30 samedi matin 
je n'ai pas de boite ni de sac ,que pour celui que je récupère 
et wisley part en cotrainage avec la boite de celle qui me la covoiturer "rendre cette boite à l'arrivé à mariecaro"

----------


## Calymone

Le petit 37, petit bout noir de 3 mois, a été "arrêter" pour cause de soucis de santé multiples ......

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CET AM MAX, JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 


*Chats des semaines passées:*
*
3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif*
*En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
*En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

6) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive*
*En fin de coryza*

*7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide*
*En fin de coryza*

*8) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
9) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**19) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

20) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

21) mâle 1 an noir sociable*

***************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: 




*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit:* 

*25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++*
* Coryza mis sous perf le 12/01  

IL EST NOTE EN URGENCE* 


*35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive*
** *Dysorexie**
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je sors la N° 7 qui peut me donner les infos pour contact ????

----------


## Calymone

tu peux m'envoyer ton mail chaperli, je peux te filer les infos si tu veux  :: 

Par contre, tu a vu avec venise ou Sarah avant ? Je ne sais pas ce qui est prévu pour sorties etc....

EDIT, je viens de tilter, j'ai pas toutes les infos, me manque le numéro du loulou...

----------


## Verlaine

Elle devait être réservée hier, sa sortie est encore possible?

----------


## Calymone

Chaperli, tu peux retirer la 22 et le 27 de sur ta liste stp, ne sont plus transférables cette semaine, donc il n'y a plus qu'à espérer du mieux pour eux, pour qu'il réapparaissent la semaine prochaine .....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mon mail est dans ma bannière. Normalement la n°7 est au même endroit que la N°2 donc j'ai la FA de quarantaine pour les 2 ( pas la même personne ), la FALD pour les 2 ( elles vont chez sakky ), ben oui Pompom aura au moins permis ça.

On sait déjà qui fait les sorties fourrières pour cet endroit ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Chaperli, tu peux retirer la 22 et le 27 de sur ta liste stp, ne sont plus transférables cette semaine, donc il n'y a plus qu'à espérer du mieux pour eux, pour qu'il réapparaissent la semaine prochaine .....



OK je m'en ocuppe

----------


## Calymone

Oui oui, st du même endroit, par contre, je n'ai pas le num de registre, tu peux demander à Venise, ou a La rainette  :: 

Ai, par contre, les coordonnées de la fourrière si tu a besoin, tu me dit  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'ai laissé un message à Venise et à la rainette pour le numéro. Pour le reste j'ai.

----------


## SarahC

> Quand?
> Désolé j'arrive tard sur l'organisation...
> Que vous manque t il comme co-voit?
> Je vois qu'il y a un passage à Corbeil... Si je peux aider... Quelques dispos demain... pour co-voit...


Des raccords peut être entre Corbeil et le 94 (ya Ivry, Valenton, et Champigny).
Si les personnes du 94 pouvaient avancer jusque là où tu pourrais, ce serait génial.

----------


## SarahC

> rdv gare de lyon à 9H30 samedi matin 
> je n'ai pas de boite ni de sac ,que pour celui que je récupère 
> et wisley part en cotrainage avec la boite de celle qui me la covoiturer "rendre cette boite à l'arrivé à mariecaro"


Et pr récup ton chat, tu as une boite ou pas? Car il faut qu'on puisse troquer. Entre Valenton et Savigny, 20 km, jouable ou pas? 
Car si on a personne, le chat reste en fourrière, donc il faut que l'on trouve ds tous les cas.
Et à y réfléchir, la gare, c Paris, et donc, trop haut.
Dc faut qu'on voit ce qui peut se croiser et qd. 
Sinon, ça serait franchement la lose....

----------


## SarahC

> Je rappelle qu'après avoir déposé mon chat à Villecresnes samedi matin, je peux aller jusqu'à Melun.
> Je remonte ensuite en direction de Pontault (je ne vais pas dans l'Essonne). Si qqn peut prendre le relais ensuite vers Champigny ou Villemomble, on pourra en sortir d'autres ...
> J'ai 3 boîtes mais pas de sac IKEA, et il faudra absolument que je revienne avec.
> (Je pars bientôt en réunion donc pas présente sur le net ce matin pour en discuter.)


Tu ne serais pas obligée d'y aller, en fonction des horaires de Nayade; qui sont souples, et de ton RDV véto.
Par contre, le minou que tu emmènes chez le véto est vacciné à jour?
Car même ds la voiture, le principe de précaution de quarantaine prime.
Si oui, autour des points indiqués, genre "de X endroit à son retour" et les points FA indiqués, aurais tu une zone ds laquelle tu pourrais retrouver Nayade?
(j'ai dormi 3h je ne sais même plus si je ne me trompe pas de pseudo... Désolée)

----------


## SarahC

> tu peux m'envoyer ton mail chaperli, je peux te filer les infos si tu veux 
> 
> Par contre, tu a vu avec venise ou Sarah avant ? Je ne sais pas ce qui est prévu pour sorties etc....
> 
> EDIT, je viens de tilter, j'ai pas toutes les infos, me manque le numéro du loulou...


Je n'organise pas les sorties, VOUS TOUS ET moi-même m'aidez à le faire.

Tout est en ligne, en l'état, rien n'est organisé hormis les 2 petits, donc tout reste jouable.

Du coup, Chatperli, elle va aussi chez Banzai?

Tu as eu les infos, c'est bon? Sinon, fais moi signe.

----------


## SarahC

> Le petit 37, petit bout noir de 3 mois, a été "arrêté" pour cause de soucis de santé multiples ......


Ambiance....

----------


## SarahC

> Désolée de ne répondre que ce matin du boulot, hier soir ma connexion était quasi-nulle.
> 
> Pour mes dispos pour récupérer le chat Noir et Blanc : *Samedi soir* mais je ne sais pas vraiment à quelle heure.
> Je serai toute la journée absente pour aider lors d'un Weekend d'adoption à Bretigny sur Orge. Je pars de chez moi à 7h.
>  Et pour le retour comme je vais rentrer en transport en commun (2h de transport) je vais essayer d'être là pour *quelque chose comme 20h*. 
> Je vais m'arranger avec l'association pour partir pas trop tard pour être chez moi si on m'apporte le petit. Il n'y aura pas de problème comme c'est un de leur protégés. 
> 
> Donc si je peux arriver avant je le ferai, juste qu'on me dise à peu près quand on me l'amène que je m'arrange.
> 
> ...


La fourrière ferme à 13h.
*Je n'ai pas encore d'endroit de stockage de qq heures.
Si nous n'en avons pas, le chat ne sort pas. 
Qui peut stocker un chat qq heures?* 
Dimanche, même problème.

----------


## SarahC

> Elle devait être réservée hier, sa sortie est encore possible?


Qd physiquement ils sont encore là, oui, jusqu'à mardi.

Après là ou pas, je ne sais pas... Et av du bol, prêt à la sortie, ou pas... Comme le pauvre Pompom qui ne pouvait sortir que le lundi.............

----------


## SarahC

> Mon mail est dans ma bannière. Normalement la n°7 est au même endroit que la N°2 donc j'ai la FA de quarantaine pour les 2 ( pas la même personne ), la FALD pour les 2 ( elles vont chez sakky ), ben oui Pompom aura au moins permis ça.
> 
> On sait déjà qui fait les sorties fourrières pour cet endroit ?



Nayade. Mais on a ZERO relais ensuite.

Et il nous faut la ville de la 2ème FA du nouveau chat réservé.

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai laissé un message à Venise et à la rainette pour le numéro. Pour le reste j'ai.


Venise pas dispo avt cet AM et La Rainette jamais joignable qd est au travail. Te fais un mail av infos.

----------


## Calymone

La liste ne trompe pas, vous avez TOUS bien compris que nous n'avons pas le droit à l'erreur cette semaine, ni de compter sur les autres !!Je peux m'y engager personnellement, et vous assurer que cette semaine, il n'y aura de pitié pour personne, les différentes structures sont PLEINES a craquer, y compris les fourrières, donc lors de nouvelles entrées, si ceux là ne sont pas sauvés, on ne pourra que se mordre les doigts ... et dire "je vous l'avais dit !"

----------


## SarahC

* IL FAUT DES COUPS DE MAIN POUR ORGANISER LES SORTIES, ET DES RELAIS APRES LA PREMIERE SORTIE PROX MELUN! 
IDEM COTE RP PLUS A L'EST!!! 
**
ET SURTOUT IL FAUT DES PRETS DE BOX DU COTE DE PALAISEAU OU ORSAY CAR SINON PERSONNE NE SORTIRA! CELA PEUT AUSSI ETRE SUR LE 91, SUR SON TRAJET, A L'ALLER, MAIS CE SERAIT PATHETIQUE, RIDICULE QU'ON NE LES SORTE PAS A CAUSE D'UNE HISTOIRE DE MATOS!!!!**D'AUTRES COPAINS DE GALERE SONT DEJA EN TRAIN DE REFROIDIR AU CONGELO ET N'AURONT PAS EU LA CHANCE D'ETRE SAUVES A TEMPS, ON VA PAS LAISSER LES CHANCEUX LA-BAS FAUT DE PERSONNES RELAIS AVEC DES VOITURES ET FAUTE DE PRETS DE CAGE!
**
ET JE RAPPELLE QU'IL FAUT UNE FA DE QQ HEURES PR LE CHAT D'ALEXIEL-CHAN! 

**QUESTION BETE, RINOU, CE SERAIT POSSIBLE EVENTUELLEMENT?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Nayade. Mais on a ZERO relais ensuite.
> 
> Et il nous faut la ville de la 2ème FA du nouveau chat réservé.


Donné en MP

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Alexiel tu es accessible à champigny par le rer E?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui RER E (station : Villiers sur Marne le Plessis Trévise)

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Si vraiment on trouve personne pour garder le petit noir et blanc pendant quelques heures l'après-midi, je m'abstiens de participer au weekend d'adoption, je confierai tout ce que  j'ai à confier pour ce weekend à la co-voitureuse qui devait passer me  prendre et j'attendrai sagement le loulou.

J'aimerai pouvoir aider partout, prendre le loulou, aller aider au weekend. Mais je n'ai pas encore le don dubiquité. Donc quitte à choisir je préfère récupérer le petit s'il a aucune solution de garde temporaire à l'horizon.

----------


## SarahC

> Si vraiment on trouve personne pour garder le petit noir et blanc pendant quelques heures l'après-midi, je m'abstiens de participer au weekend d'adoption, je confierai tout ce que  j'ai à confier pour ce weekend à la co-voitureuse qui devait passer me  prendre et j'attendrai sagement le loulou.
> 
> J'aimerai pouvoir aider partout, prendre le loulou, aller aider au weekend. Mais je n'ai pas encore le don d’ubiquité. Donc quitte à choisir je préfère récupérer le petit s'il a aucune solution de garde temporaire à l'horizon.


Non, on va trouver! 
Et si personne ne peut prendre un chat pendant qq heures, je n'ai plus rien à faire ici.
Je ne voulais déjà plus y être cette semaine, on voit le résultat, j'ai passé 25h ici! Le délire, c pathétique. 
Dc non, ON VA trouver!

----------


## chatperlipopette

OK résa effectuée pour la n°7 je l'enlève de la liste.

Merci Pompom, tu seras son ange gardien.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CET AM MAX, JEUDI 12 JANVIER:* :: 


*Chats des semaines passées:*
*
3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif*
*En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
*En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

6) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive*
*En fin de coryza*

*8) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
9) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**19) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

20) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

21) mâle 1 an noir sociable*

***************************

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER POUR CE VENDREDI 13 JANVIER:* :: 




*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit:* 

*25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++*
* Coryza mis sous perf le 12/01  

IL EST NOTE EN URGENCE* 


*35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive*
** *Dysorexie**
*

----------


## gueguee

> Des raccords peut être entre Corbeil et le 94 (ya Ivry, Valenton, et Champigny).
> Si les personnes du 94 pouvaient avancer jusque là où tu pourrais, ce serait génial.



Si pour demain oui, je peux faire relais entre Corbeil et une de ces destinations oui pas de soucis

----------


## fina_flora

*2 boites et 2 sac ikea dispo près de ma fourrière
coordonnées de là où ils sont en privé*

----------


## gueguee

> * IL FAUT DES COUPS DE MAIN POUR ORGANISER LES SORTIES, ET DES RELAIS APRES LA PREMIERE SORTIE PROX MELUN! 
> IDEM COTE RP PLUS A L'EST!!! 
> **
> ET SURTOUT IL FAUT DES PRETS DE BOX DU COTE DE PALAISEAU OU ORSAY CAR SINON PERSONNE NE SORTIRA! CELA PEUT AUSSI ETRE SUR LE 91, SUR SON TRAJET, A L'ALLER, MAIS CE SERAIT PATHETIQUE, RIDICULE QU'ON NE LES SORTE PAS A CAUSE D'UNE HISTOIRE DE MATOS!!!!**D'AUTRES COPAINS DE GALERE SONT DEJA EN TRAIN DE REFROIDIR AU CONGELO ET N'AURONT PAS EU LA CHANCE D'ETRE SAUVES A TEMPS, ON VA PAS LAISSER LES CHANCEUX LA-BAS FAUT DE PERSONNES RELAIS AVEC DES VOITURES ET FAUTE DE PRETS DE CAGE!
> **
> ET JE RAPPELLE QU'IL FAUT UNE FA DE QQ HEURES PR LE CHAT D'ALEXIEL-CHAN! 
> 
> **QUESTION BETE, RINOU, CE SERAIT POSSIBLE EVENTUELLEMENT?*


Fina-Flora a deux caisses a priori, elle vient de m'appeler croyant que c'était moi qui faisait la sortie ce soir...
Proximité de Palaiseau apparemment...
Et sinon j'en ai deux (caisses de transport) également sur Corbeil...

----------


## fina_flora

> Fina-Flora a deux caisses a priori, elle vient de m'appeler croyant que c'était moi qui faisait la sortie ce soir...
> Proximité de Palaiseau apparemment...
> Et sinon j'en ai deux (caisses de transport) également sur Corbeil...


non à côté de notre fourrière

----------


## gueguee

Ok sorry... J'ai mal compris...

----------


## SarahC

> Si pour demain oui, je peux faire relais entre Corbeil et une de ces destinations oui pas de soucis


Ca serait cool!

----------


## SarahC

> *2 boites et 2 sac ikea dispo près de ma fourrière
> coordonnées de là où ils sont en privé*


Suis preneuse!

----------


## SarahC

> OK résa effectuée pour la n°7 je l'enlève de la liste.
> 
> Merci Pompom, tu seras son ange gardien.


Ah rien que son nom, je l'ai vraiment en travers de la gueule ce pauvre Pompom si joli, malgré son état lamentable... Ca me tue ça!!!

----------


## fina_flora

@ sarah, je t'ai mp et emailé les coordonnées

----------


## SarahC

Ok, maintenant à voir av Nayade, si elle peut faire le détour et si la personne est là, car je le répète IDEALEMENT DES BOITES SUR ORSAY OU PALAISEAU!!!!
Si Gaston me lit, sait on jamais!!! Je crois qu'elle est du coin?

ET SINON, des relais! 

Si pas de relais, pas de sortie, et je ne m'en sens pas responsable, j'ai assez beuglé pr avoir de l'aide! 

On a des dons pr les transports, les sous ne sont donc pas un souci. 

Alors AIDEZ nous si vous le pouvez.

Idem, si pas de stockage possible pr le chat d'Alexiel, il restera le WE en fourrière. 

Ce n'est pas que MON problème, mais le nôtre!!! 

Et si un chat ne sort pas pr 20 km, ou un relais loupé, tant pis, ils feront un tour gratuit faute d'aide! 

Et honnêtement, qui leur souhaiterait ça? C'est JUSTE HORRIBLE!!!!! ALORS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER, DITES LE!!!

----------


## SarahC

:: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI; S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!!:* :: 


*Chats des semaines passées:*
*
3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif*
*En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
*En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

6) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive*
*En fin de coryza*

*8) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
9) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**19) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

20) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

21) mâle 1 an noir sociable*

***************************


*Nouvelle liste pour ce deuxième endroit:* 

*25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++*
* Coryza mis sous perf le 12/01  

IL EST NOTE EN URGENCE* 


*35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive*
** *Dysorexie**
*
*
La minette qui a des troubles de l'appétit, la 35, A LE DROIT DE SORTIR ET DE NE PAS CREVER COMME SES COPAINS!!!! 
QUI POURRAIT ENCORE L'AIDER?


**Calymon, le 25, il a AUSSI LE DROIT de sortir, ou il fait partie des pré-condamnés à mort?*

----------


## cyrano

fait fa de qq heures pour le chat d'axelchamps vu avec venise!!!

----------


## gueguee

> Ca serait cool!


Ok quels sont les contacts? Pour quelle heure environ?
Merci de me dire rapidement...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il est note en urgence sanitaire je pense donc a sortir rapidement sinon il y passera certainement.

----------


## momo

Je peux préter une caisse de transport pour un minou...je suis à Palaiseau.
J ai aussi une boite comme ça:

Si elle peut servir.

----------


## SarahC

> Ok quels sont les contacts? Pour quelle heure environ?
> Merci de me dire rapidement...


Rapidement, ce sera soit pas les membres de Rescue, soit par moi RAPIDEMENT ce soir APRES LE TRAVAIL.

Ca suffira? Car non, je ne fais plus le jambon pdt le boulot. Dc ce soir, genre avt 20h, c ok?

----------


## SarahC

> Il est note en urgence sanitaire je pense donc a sortir rapidement sinon il y passera certainement.


*Ok, donc il est sortant lui aussi et tout aussi urgent que l'autre minette!!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

Momo est ce que c une boite assez grande pr contenir un chat adulte? Si oui, ça peut aider, oui oui! 

MAIS IL FAUT D'AUTRES BOITES DS LE COIN!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

Je retourne TRAVAILLER. 
A plus tard. 

MERCI DE PRENDRE LE RELAIS.

PAS DE RELAIS, PAS DE SORTIES, ET JE N'ORGANISE PAS TOUT, IMPOSSIBLE!

----------


## gueguee

> Rapidement, ce sera soit pas les membres de Rescue, soit par moi RAPIDEMENT ce soir APRES LE TRAVAIL.
> 
> Ca suffira? Car non, je ne fais plus le jambon pdt le boulot. Dc ce soir, genre avt 20h, c ok?


Ca suffira et quand je dis rapidement, je ne dis pas que c'est à toi de le faire... Mais surtout aux gens qui savent quel est le trajet à faire et à quelle heure...
En MP, par mail ou par tél... Pour ceux qui ont toutes ces infos...

----------


## momo

Tout à fait,une boite pour chat adulte.

----------


## Rinou

> Par contre, le minou que tu emmènes chez le véto est vacciné à jour?
> Car même ds la voiture, le principe de précaution de quarantaine prime.
> Si oui, autour des points indiqués, genre "de X endroit à son retour" et les points FA indiqués, aurais tu une zone ds laquelle tu pourrais retrouver Nayade?
> (j'ai dormi 3h je ne sais même plus si je ne me trompe pas de pseudo... Désolée)


Mon minou ne sera plus dans la voiture car il sera hospitalisé pour la journée (pour une courbe de glycémie).
Je crois que Nayade ne doit pas aller plus loin que Savigny-le-Temple. 
Tous les relais sont ensuite à l'ouest, dans le 91 alors que je serais à l'est sur la N104.
Je peux continuer plus au nord pour aller à Champigny et Villemomble.

----------


## SarahC

> Tout à fait,une boite pour chat adulte.


Tu peux contacter la co voit en MP av tes coordonnées et voir si elle peut la récup là?

Si d'autres ds le coin pouvaient lui en prêter ça éviterait des promenades inutiles à tout le monde!

----------


## SarahC

> Ca suffira et quand je dis rapidement, je ne dis pas que c'est à toi de le faire... Mais surtout aux gens qui savent quel est le trajet à faire et à quelle heure...
> En MP, par mail ou par tél... Pour ceux qui ont toutes ces infos...


Pr le moment, rien de posé encore, mais 18h je compte sur le fait qu'on se soit débarrassé du pb.

----------


## -Orl-

Quand aura lieu les sorties ? Aujourd'hui ou demain ?

Je suis sur Corbeil-Essonnes (91), et je peux prêter deux boites de transport ci-besoin.
J'ai du mal à suivre, vous cherchez des co-voiturages de ou à ou ?

----------


## Calymone

> *Ok, donc il est sortant lui aussi et tout aussi urgent que l'autre minette!!!!!*


Oui, j'ai bien demander confirmation au téléphone ce matin, elle m'a dit qu'il était sortant, mais honnêtement, si pas de résa, je ne donne pas cher de sa peau, comme les autres disparus, car pas "sortants" .................

----------


## SarahC

> Mon minou ne sera plus dans la voiture car il sera hospitalisé pour la journée (pour une courbe de glycémie).
> Je crois que Nayade ne doit pas aller plus loin que Savigny-le-Temple. 
> Tous les relais sont ensuite à l'ouest, dans le 91 alors que je serais à l'est sur la N104.
> Je peux continuer plus au nord pour aller à Champigny et Villemomble.


Oui mais au retour du véto, il faudrait que tu aies désinfecté ta voiture au Virkon pr récup ton chat de la tête aux pieds si je puis dire et toi av, tjs contexte sanitaire si ton chat n'est plus vacciné. Je préfère prévenir.

----------


## SarahC

> Oui, j'ai bien demander confirmation au téléphone ce matin, elle m'a dit qu'il était sortant, mais honnêtement, si pas de résa, je ne donne pas cher de sa peau, comme les autres disparus, car pas "sortants" .................



Ah mais c'est clair et net!!!! Ils seront tous au congélo sous peu si rien ne bouge!

----------


## mistigrette

> fait fa de qq heures pour le chat d'axelchamps vu avec venise!!!


elle doit être où cette fa ?

----------


## SarahC

> Quand aura lieu les sorties ? Aujourd'hui ou demain ?
> 
> Je suis sur Corbeil-Essonnes (91), et je peux prêter deux boites de transport ci-besoin.
> J'ai du mal à suivre, vous cherchez des co-voiturages de ou à ou ?


Demain, oui, on peut avoir vos coordonnées en MP?

Alors, si les FA et assocs pouvaient répondre à ma place ce serait pas mal et aussi si on pouvait me demander le récap que je demandais hier, ce serait top!
Mais allons y gaiement, av 3h de sommeil et du travail, je prends encore ce rôle...

C rien Orl91, vous tombez hors contexte de cette remarque, rassurez vous!!


Alors, on cherche:
*- Corbeil => Ivry
- Corbeil => Valenton, c ça Banzai ou tu peux avancer??
- Corbeil => Villemomble
*
C tout, avis aux lecteurs?

----------


## SarahC

> elle doit être où cette fa ?


Secteur Villemomble, genre. Et ça m'arrange que tout le monde ne soit paqué comme un paquet de nouilles coincées entre 2 conserves.
Si on est en temporaire, et si chacun peut un peu, et si on a une FA entre Champigny et Villemomble, ou autour, ce serait parfait, car cages de convalo et SDB sont maintenant largement saturées de toutes parts!

----------


## Rinou

> *ET JE RAPPELLE QU'IL FAUT UNE FA DE QQ HEURES PR LE CHAT D'ALEXIEL-CHAN! 
> 
> **QUESTION BETE, RINOU, CE SERAIT POSSIBLE EVENTUELLEMENT?*


Je me ferai juste tuer par zhomme mais oui. :: 
Par contre il faudra que qqn vienne le rechercher car de mon côté j'aurais mon chat à récupérer chez le véto.

----------


## SarahC

Rinou, on voit ds tous les cas ce qui est au plus pratique. 
Ton homme, tu l'habitues à doses homéopathiques! 
Et tu lui dis que ce n'est pas lui demander un organe que de ne rien faire à part ne rien avoir à faire là dedans.
Ca ne tue pas et ne mord pas!

----------


## SarahC

On a encore changé de page.

Qui peut remettre la liste?

Et avec le nombre d'épaves, un rappel des dons, etc?

Ce serait parfait!!

JE QUITTE LE NET!

NOUS N'AVONS PAS DE BOITES SUR PALAISEAU/ORSAY!

PAS DE CO-VOIT ENTRE LES ETAPES!

PAS DE CO-VOIT RELAIS, PAS DE SORTIES!

----------


## -Orl-

Je vous envoie mes coordonnées par mp pour les boites de transport.

Pour les covoiturages est-il possible de savoir à quelle heure ils auront lieu ?
Car ayant une journée chargée demain je ne voudrais pas m'avancer pour rien. Merci.

----------


## SarahC

> Je vous envoie mes coordonnées par mp pour les boites de transport.
> 
> Pour les covoiturages est-il possible de savoir à quelle heure ils auront lieu ?
> Car ayant une journée chargée demain je ne voudrais pas m'avancer pour rien. Merci.


Dans la matinée, passage Corbeil vers 10h30 je pense.

----------


## momo

C est bien Nayade qui a besoin de boites de transports?

----------


## cyrano

> *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI; S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!!:*
> 
> 
> *Chats des semaines passées:*
> *
> 3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive
> 
> 4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif*
> *En fin de coryza*
> ...


demain matin je vais à l"autre fourrière donc je peux faire le covoit pour le 25 et le 35 si quelqu'un veut bien les prendre sous son aile même 2 ailes, sinon pas sur qu'on les retrouve la semaine prochaine......

----------


## gueguee

Je peux faire demain corbeil --> ivre et en revenant Valenton...
mais je ne peux partir de corbeil qu'à midi j'ai rdv à 11h...

----------


## Gaston

J'aurais deux boites dispo si besoin.

Je peux aussi faire FA temporaire, je suis sur Arpajon (91) proche d'Orsay

Pour le co voit voir si possibilité mais pas trop loin car j'ai des petits soucis avec ma voiture j'ai pris rendez vous au garage pour mardi donc je ne veux pas faire trop de KM......

N'hésite pas à me solliciter........

----------


## lynt

*Il faut encore des dons pour ces chats, leurs soins, leurs covoiturages, SVP ça peut faire toute la différence pour les deux chats restants !* 


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
130 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20 (B.G. hors rescue) pour chats 19 et 20
20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu


TOTAL : 475 
QUI SUIT ????  

Merci lorris et TROCA ! 


J'essaie de faire un recap des propositions si j'arrive à tout comprendre parce que là comment dire... C'est le bordel, y'a eu pas mal de propositions et ce serait dommage de passer à côté de quelque chose !!*

----------


## lynt

> Bonjour,
> Je veux bien vous aider et en prendre un parmi ceux qui restent.
> Plutôt la 35 qui ne doit pas être contagieuse. Je préfère éviter le coryza pour mes chats.


Du nouveau ?

----------


## lorris

je donne 10 euros pour le 25 et la 35, soit 20 euros (avec reçu, merci)

----------


## TROCA

Je rajoute 30 à mon don

----------


## lynt

*1er endroit : Melun  Corbeil (vers 10h30)  Orsay (possible daller vers Mante la Jolie) par Nayade samedi en fin de matinée*
Besoin dun relais à Savigny-sur-Orge vers le 94. A deux boîtes.

*Chats :*
*1) mâle noir 10-12 mois timide*
*Pour bbpo (Vitry-sur-Seine 94/ ne peut pas se déplacer)*
*
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
*Pour Banzai (Valenton 94)*
*
13) femelle 5 mois écaille de tortie timide
14) femelle 5 mois tortie tabby timide*
*Sont ensemble*
*Pour Nayade (Orsay 91)*

*Propositions associées :*
*Banzai :* proche de Vitry-sur-Seine vendredi soir ou samedi en fin de matinée
*Gueguee :* Corbeil -> Ivry-sur-Seine -> Valenton  avec départ Corbeil à midi
*Gaston :* FA temporaire Arpajon 91 proche Orsay
*Rinou :* Melun -> Champigny ou Villemomble pour relais samedi matin (peut-être pas besoin ?)

*Besoin de 4 boîtes sur Orsay / Palaiseau* *pour Nayade :* 1 boîte adulte (*Momo* à Palaiseau), 2 boîtes *fina_flora* (près de sa fourrière mais détour pour Nayade, à voir), *Orl91* 2 boîtes (Corbeil-Essonnes), *Gaston* 2 boîtes (Arpajon 91 proche Orsay)

***************************************************  **************************************************  ********************************************

*2ème endroit : X  Villemomble par Cyrano samedi matin
*
*Chats :
23) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable*
*Pour Alexiel-Chan (Champigny-sur-Marne 94) qui rentre vers 20H samedi soir (garde qq heures par Cyrano ou Rinou à définir)*
*
33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++*
*Sont ensemble
**25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
**35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
**Pour Cyrano (Gagny / Villemomble 93)*



N'hésitez pas à me mp ou à préciser dessous si j'ai écrit des bêtises pour que je rectifie  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*CHANGEMENT DE DERNIERE MINUTE*
les 15 16 17 et 18 ont été pris en direct par une autre association donc besoin pour Nayade de 4 boites en tout dont une pouvant contenir les 2 siens
A la place, le N° 25 en urgence dans le 2 ieme lieu, est réservé
PERSONNE POUR LA PETITE 35 QUI NE MANGE PAS ? ::

----------


## lynt

*Je rappelle la proposition de Cyrano, elle sort les chats du deuxième endroit demain, ça veut dire qu'elle peut encore sortir la petite 35 aussi ! 
*
Gaston, tu t'es proposé en FA temporaire (combien de temps ?), peux-tu faire une quarantaine ? Merci, ça pourrait aider pour la 35  ! J'imagine que tu as déjà rempli le formulaire ?

Si Gaston peut faire la quarantaine, qui pourrait être FALD pour la 35 ? Il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps pour espérer la sauver...

----------


## cergy952

Je ne trouve plus le récap co-voiturage RP!
Je peux faire demain samedi 14/01 co voiturage
RP EST vers dpts 27 ou 76 ou 60 (avec dépose en route si nécessaire)
2 caisses

----------


## Ibis

> *Je rappelle la proposition de Cyrano, elle sort les chats du deuxième endroit demain, ça veut dire qu'elle peut encore sortir la petite 35 aussi ! 
> *
> Gaston, tu t'es proposé en FA temporaire (combien de temps ?), peux-tu faire une quarantaine ? Merci, ça pourrait aider pour la 35  ! J'imagine que tu as déjà rempli le formulaire ?
> 
> Si Gaston peut faire la quarantaine, qui pourrait être FALD pour la 35 ? Il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps pour espérer la sauver...


Je m'étais déjà proposée, mais je n'ai pas encore donné suite car pas certaine de pouvoir faire la quarantaine. Si quelqu'un peut faire la quarantaine, je peux la prendre après.

----------


## Gaston

Ok pour la quarantaine

----------


## lynt

Il manque une assoc, qui peut chapeauter la petite 35 svp ?  ::

----------


## Ibis

> Il manque une assoc, qui peut chapeauter la petite 35 svp ?


J'ai dejà envoyé le formulaire FA à SarahC.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Ibis vous vous proposez en FA à durée déterminée: jusqu à quand maximum? Votre chat n 'est pas stérilisé: est ce un male ou une femelle? parcequ en tout état de cause, meme si Gaston assure 15 jours de quarantaine, la minette qui ne mange pas ne pourra certainement pas etre stérilisée pendant ces 15 jours; il faut qu elle se retape avant

----------


## Gaston

Je la garde pour la quarantaine mais elle ne partira chez Ibis que lorsqu'elle sera vraiment tirée d'affaire. Celà laisse ainsi le temps pour Ibis de faire le necessaire pour son chat........

J'ai une petite qui devrait partir ce samedi........... ce qui libère une place

----------


## lynt

*N'hésitez pas à faire des dons pour cette minette, ça aidera peut-être une assoc à se positionner pour elle ! *

----------


## Ibis

> Ibis vous vous proposez en FA à durée déterminée: jusqu à quand maximum? Votre chat n 'est pas stérilisé: est ce un male ou une femelle? parcequ en tout état de cause, meme si Gaston assure 15 jours de quarantaine, la minette qui ne mange pas ne pourra certainement pas etre stérilisée pendant ces 15 jours; il faut qu elle se retape avant


Mon chat est un mâle pas encore stérilisé car trop jeune mais c'est prévu.
Durée FA environ 4 mois si nécessaire.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> *N'hésitez pas à faire des dons pour cette minette, ça aidera peut-être une assoc à se positionner pour elle ! *


20 euros pour la petite Minette 35 ou à répartir, sans reçu.

----------


## lynt

*Il faut encore des dons pour ces chats, leurs soins, leurs covoiturages, SVP ça peut faire toute la différence !* 


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
130 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20 (B.G. hors rescue) pour chats 19 et 20
20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
20 (Lexiekiwi) pour la 35 ou à répartir - sans reçu


TOTAL : 495 

QUI SUIT ????  


Merci Lexiekiwi ! 
*

----------


## Gaston

Si le chat d'Ibis est un bébé pas de risque pour le moment..........

Il est 17h30 je quitte le net mais lynt a mes coordonnées pour la suite de la petite 35

----------


## lynt

Quelqu'un a un besoin sur Ivry-sur-Seine ? Je me demande s'il n'y a pas eu confusion entre Vitry-sur-Seine (où se trouve bbpo la FA du petit noir restant) et Ivry-sur-Seine, ça ressemble, c'est pas loin... Si quelqu'un peut renseigner là-dessus merci.

----------


## Muriel P

*ALLEZ VITE ! IL FAUT UNE ASSO POUR SORTIR LA PETITE 35, ELLE A UNE FA QUARANTAINE ET UNE FA POUR 4 MOIS !!!!* ********

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Si elle est toujours là on va essayer de la sortir demain, et lui assurer les premiers soins. Après on verra mais on compte sur toutes vos propositions et sur des dons pour lui sauver la vie et lui trouver une solution à plus long terme.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Je dois quitter le net

----------


## Muriel P

> Si elle est toujours là on va essayer de la sortir demain, et lui assurer les premiers soins. Après on verra mais on compte sur toutes vos propositions et sur des dons pour lui sauver la vie et lui trouver une solution à plus long terme.


Super !  ::

----------


## lynt

Les infos sont à vérifier auprès des covoitureurs

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE
*
*- VENDREDI* *13/01** ou SAMEDI* *14/01 : RP** ->* *Compiègne** (60) par fina_flora (elle doit avoir les chats mercredi soir ou vendredi matin si elle y va en voiture): jeudi soir soir, c'est possible aussi si on on les emmène sur Palaiseau à partir de 21h (voir avec elle par mp) ou sur Orsay (la mp)*
*- SAMEDI* *14/01 : Paris/Lyon/Avignon* *en train par mariecaro*
*- SAMEDI 14/01 : Antony (sud 92) -> Pays de Gex (01) en voiture par Co92 -* *Départ en fin de matinée (ca pourrait coller avec une sortie de fourrière du matin), passage par l'A6 puis l'A40, avec arrêt programmé à Bourg en Bresse. Autres arrêts possibles sur le trajet mais sans sortir de l'autoroute (RV possibles aux péages par ex). Aucune possibilité de garder un animal à l'arrivée.
**- SAMEDI 14/01 : Paris/Poitiers (86)/Bordeaux (33)/Toulouse (31) en train par francinette (départ 7H17)
- DIMANCHE* *15/01: Paris -> Metz (57)* *en train par mariecaro*
*- DIMANCHE* *15/01** :* *Compiègne** ->* *RP** par fina_flora
- DIMANCHE 15/01 : Toulouse (31)/Montpellier (34) en train* *par francinette 
**- LUNDI* *16/01** :** Hénin Beaumont-> Montpellier en voiture par nat34
- MARDI 17/01 : Paris -> Orléans (45) par Sand78 (aller/retour dans la même journée)
- MERCREDI 18/01 : Paris -> Villedieu Les Poeles (50) en train par amiedesanimaux3 (départ 16H)
- VENDREDI 20/01 : Paris -> Limoges (87) par Azerty87 en fin d'après-midi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Bordeaux (33) en train par francinette (départ 7H21 - aller/retour dans la même journée)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : 95 -> Lille (59) en voiture par yiyi (retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 21/01 : Paris -> Quimper (29) en train par Dune95 (départ 10H12 - retour le 22)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand
**

COVOIT REGULIER

- Domfront (61) -> Elancourt (78) 1 à 2 fois par mois par babe78
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
-* *Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande**
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31)<-->Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31- Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude
*

*RECAP-COVOIT IDF

- Edenya : RP en transports en commun en fonction de ses dispos
- Lilly 1982 : Paris en transports en commun (indisponible cette semaine au moins)
- RP/91/92/94/77/78 en fonction de ses dispos par stephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- gueguee Corbeil vers (Vitry, Valenton ou Champigny-sur-Marne) le samedi 14/01 à partir de midi
- Heliums (sortie fourrière est) samedi matin, "dépose éventuelle si sur le chemin du retour sinon minous à récupérer à Chelles (gare RER ou chez moi de préférence vers 12 h pour ne pas que les loulous attendent trop) ; pas de caisse mais je peux m'en faire prêter si prévenue avant vendredi 18" (MàJ ?)
- Rinou : "Samedi matin je pars de Pontault (77) à 8h30 pour aller à Villecresnes (94). Je peux ensuite continuer la route pour aller à la fourrière côté sud et ramener des chats dans le secteur de Pontault ou un peu plus loin si besoin. J'ai 3 caisses mais pas de sacs IKEA". 
** - Nayade : Orsay (91)/Mantes la jolie (78) vendredi 13/01 en fin de journée
- Cergy952 : samedi 14/01 RP EST vers les départements 27, 76 ou 60 (avec dépose en route si nécessaire) - 2 caisses dispo
**
Sacs ikéa : Co92 (20 dispo)
*

----------


## lynt

*1er endroit : Melun  Corbeil (vers 11h30/12H)  Orsay (possible daller vers Mante la Jolie) par Nayade samedi en fin de matinée*
Besoin dun relais à Savigny-sur-Orge vers le 94. A deux boîtes.

*Chats :*
*1) mâle noir 10-12 mois timide*
*Pour bbpo (Vitry-sur-Seine 94/ ne peut pas se déplacer)*
*
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
*Pour Banzai (Valenton 94)*
*
13) femelle 5 mois écaille de tortie timide
14) femelle 5 mois tortie tabby timide*
*Sont ensemble*
*Pour Nayade (Orsay 91)*

*Propositions associées :*
*Banzai :* proche de Vitry-sur-Seine vendredi soir ou samedi en fin de matinée
*Gueguee :* Corbeil -> Valenton  avec départ Corbeil à midi
*Gaston :* FA temporaire Arpajon 91 proche Orsay
*Rinou :* Melun -> Champigny ou Villemomble pour relais samedi matin ==> sortie de la *7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide* qu'il faudrait déposer à la clinique véto de Villemomble pour que cyrano la récupère à son retour : *OK pour Rinou !*

*Besoin de 2 boîtes sur Orsay / Palaiseau* *pour Nayade :* 1 boîte adulte (*Momo* à Palaiseau), 2 boîtes *fina_flora* (près de sa fourrière mais détour pour Nayade, à voir), *Orl91* 2 boîtes (Corbeil-Essonnes), *Gaston* 2 boîtes (Arpajon 91 proche Orsay)

***************************************************  **************************************************  ********************************************

*2ème endroit : X  Villemomble par Cyrano samedi matin
*
*Chats :
23) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable*
*Pour Alexiel-Chan (Champigny-sur-Marne 94) qui rentre vers 20H samedi soir (garde qq heures par Cyrano ou Rinou à définir)*
*
33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++*
*Sont ensemble
**25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
**35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
**Pour Cyrano (Gagny / Villemomble 93)*



N'hésitez pas à me mp ou à préciser dessous si j'ai écrit des bêtises pour que je rectifie  :Stick Out Tongue: .


*==> Est-ce que c'est bon pour les boîtes, avez-vous pu vous arranger entre vous ? Comme il n'y a "que" 4 chats et qu'elle a déjà deux boîtes, il ne lui en faut que 2 autres il me semble.

==> Si Gueguee amène les chats à Valenton pour Banzai, Banzai peut-elle transmettre le chat n°1 à Vitry vu qu'elle se trouve dans le secteur à ce moment-là a priori (ou ça ne correspond pas) ou au pire Gueguee peut-elle pousser jusqu'à Vitry (contre participation à ses frais de voiture bien-sûr, les dons servent aussi à ça) ?

*

----------


## TanjaK

Pas très dispo ces derniers temps, pourvu que ma maigre contribution de 20  puisse aider la minette no. 35 ou d'autres selon besoin: *Il faut encore des dons pour ces chats, leurs soins, leurs covoiturages, SVP ça peut faire toute la différence !* 


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
130 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20 (B.G. hors rescue) pour le chat no. 35* *- avec reçu**
20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
20 (Lexiekiwi) pour la 35 ou à répartir - sans reçu
20  (TanjaK) pour la 35 ou selon besoin- avec recu


TOTAL : 515 

QUI SUIT ?*

********************

----------


## cyrano

> *1er endroit : Melun  Corbeil (vers 10h30)  Orsay (possible daller vers Mante la Jolie) par Nayade samedi en fin de matinée*
> Besoin dun relais à Savigny-sur-Orge vers le 94. A deux boîtes.
> 
> *Chats :*
> *1) mâle noir 10-12 mois timide*
> *Pour bbpo (Vitry-sur-Seine 94/ ne peut pas se déplacer)*
> *
> 2) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
> *Pour Banzai (Valenton 94)*
> ...



ne pas oublier la 7 qui doit faire melun villemomble svp (ass. chaperlipopette pour fa cyrano)

----------


## lynt

En effet j'avais zappé. Ça semble être une mission pour Rinou qui pouvait faire Melun - Villemomble. Si tu es en train de faire ton covoit Cyrano, quelqu'un pourra t-il réceptionner la petite 7 pour toi ?

----------


## cyrano

elle peut deposer chez daffos et je passe en rentrant!!!

----------


## lynt

Tu sais que t'es intelligente toi !  :Big Grin:  J'y ai même pas pensé... Bon ce serait nickel, manque plus que la confirmation de Rinou et voir dans le détail, si elle fait la sortie ou si c'est Nayade et qu'elle récupère la 7 au passage (dans ce cas-là il faudrait une 3ème caisse pour Nayade ou une caisse pour Rinou, je ne sais pas si elle en a une dispo).

----------


## lynt

*Je remets la liste des chats encore potentiellement vivants et attendant eux aussi d'être sortis de la, ils comptent sur nous ! 
*

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI; S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!!:* :: 


*Chats des semaines passées:*
*
3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif*
*En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
*En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

6) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive*
*En fin de coryza*

*8) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
9) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**19) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

20) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

21) mâle 1 an noir sociable*

----------


## Nayade

Pour les chats 1et 2 pas besoin de fa pour attendre guegue (pas sur du pseudo) car je pars d'orsay a 10h donc je ne sortirais pas de la fourrière avant 11h30 environ. Et je serais sans doute a corbeil pour midi, ou un peu avant, mais je pourrais attendre 10 ou 15 min sans souci ^^

----------


## lynt

Chouette un relais de moins. N'hésitez à voir entre vous par mp pour les boîtes, les relais etc et dites nous s'il y a encore des soucis à régler  :Smile: .

----------


## SarahC

Bon, ben reste à attendre les réponses des FA; et à redonner les numéros à Nayade pr la sortie.
Si vous pouviez récup les box par Gaston, on a 4 boites et un sac? Jouable?
J'avoue ne pas avoir tt suivi.

Ensuite relais av Gueguee pr Valenton? Et oui, c bien Vitry, et non l'autre. 
Vitry d'abord, ou pas??
Et après, ben........
Chat de Chatperlipopette, direction Villemomble et le je ne sais pas qui à la place des petits, pareil??

----------


## SarahC

Je vais essayer de revoir le truc global en doublon av qqn, mais dites nous si là il n'y a pas de chat d'oublié. 

Ah, et si on nous lit, les dispos des FA et des co-voit.

----------


## lynt

Il n'y a que le petit de chatperlipopette qui va sur Villemomble, les autres sont sortis directement par cyrano (autre endroit).

----------


## Ibis

> *2ème endroit : X  Villemomble par Cyrano samedi matin
> *
> *Chats :
> 23) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable*
> *Pour Alexiel-Chan (Champigny-sur-Marne 94) qui rentre vers 20H samedi soir (garde qq heures par Cyrano ou Rinou à définir)*
> *
> 33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
> 34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++*
> *Sont ensemble
> ...


Il me semble que la 35 devait aller à Arpajon chez Gaston ?
Il y a un changement ou c'est une erreur ?

----------


## SarahC

Chatperli prend bien la noire et un petit de 6 mois??

----------


## SarahC

> Vous pouvez reporter le don sur la minette n°35


Edit pour les dons de B.G. avec reçu

----------


## lynt

Il va faire sa quarantaine chez cyrano finalement (plus simple vu que c'est elle qui fait la sortie fourrière).

----------


## Rinou

> En effet j'avais zappé. Ça semble être une mission pour Rinou qui pouvait faire Melun - Villemomble.


C'est ok pour moi !
Il faut juste me donner les adresses et me dire comment ça se passe pour sortir un chat de fourrière.
Je devrais y arriver entre 9h30 et 10 h.

----------


## lynt

La noire, la 2, va chez banzai (94) et la minette de 6 mois, la 7, va chez cyrano.

----------


## lynt

Est-ce que tu as une caisse dispo pour la sortie de la minette Rinou ?

----------


## SarahC

Ya-t-il un croisement à respecter à un moment donné entre la sortie A et la B?

Et peut on diviser le co voit de Nayade en 2 av Rinou si par ex les 2 de Chatperli?

----------


## lynt

Non pas de croisement, les sorties se font indépendamment vu que cyrano gère tout le deuxième endroit. Entre Nayade et Rinou non plus, itinéraires très différents.

Les deux de chatperlipopette ne vont pas au même endroit, y'en a une qui doit remonter vers le 93 alors que l'autre va dans le 94 avec tous les autres.

----------


## SarahC

Qqn peut me faire un récap total de quels chats (av numéros et descriptifs) sortent av qui?
Car je dois passer les numéros aux co voit.
Rinou te rappelle pr t'expliquer après.

----------


## SarahC

> Non pas de croisement, les sorties se font indépendamment vu que cyrano gère tout le deuxième endroit. Entre Nayade et Rinou non plus, itinéraires très différents.
> 
> Les deux de chatperlipopette ne vont pas au même endroit, y'en a une qui doit remonter vers le 93 alors que l'autre va dans le 94 avec tous les autres.


Ah oui, exact!

----------


## Rinou

> manque plus que la confirmation de Rinou et voir dans le détail, si elle fait la sortie ou si c'est Nayade et qu'elle récupère la 7 au passage (dans ce cas-là il faudrait une 3ème caisse pour Nayade ou une caisse pour Rinou, je ne sais pas si elle en a une dispo).


Je préfèrerais faire la sortie directe car apparemment j'arriverai + tôt que Nayade. J'aurai une caisse avec moi.

----------


## lynt

*Nayade :
**
1) mâle entier 10-12 mois noir timide

2) femelle 1 an noire sociable
* :: *Etait en gros coryza + vomissements la semaine passée*  :: 
*
13) femelle 5 mois écaille de tortie timide
14) femelle 5 mois tortie tabby timide
Sont ensemble

Rinou :

7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza
**

Cyrano :

23) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
**Coryza

**33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour
34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour**
**Sont ensemble
**
25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
**Coryza

**35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
**Dysorexie
**
Pour les descriptifs, je passe, doit m'absenter .
Edit : viteuf, certains numéros ont changé en cours de route, ne pas trop s'y fier.*

----------


## lynt

*1er endroit : Melun  Corbeil (vers 11h30/12H)  Orsay (possible daller vers Mante la Jolie) par Nayade samedi en fin de matinée*
Besoin dun relais à Savigny-sur-Orge vers le 94. Boîtes ok.

*Chats :*
*1) mâle noir 10-12 mois timide*
*Pour bbpo (Vitry-sur-Seine 94/ ne peut pas se déplacer)*
*
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
*Pour Banzai (Valenton 94)*
*
13) femelle 5 mois écaille de tortie timide
14) femelle 5 mois tortie tabby timide*
*Sont ensemble*
*Pour Nayade (Orsay 91)*

*Propositions associées :*
*Banzai :* proche de Vitry-sur-Seine vendredi soir ou samedi en fin de matinée
*Gueguee :* Corbeil -> Valenton  avec départ Corbeil à midi
*Gaston :* FA temporaire Arpajon 91 proche Orsay
*Rinou :* Melun -> Champigny ou Villemomble pour relais samedi matin ==> sortie de la *7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide* qu'il faudrait déposer à la clinique véto de Villemomble pour que cyrano la récupère à son retour : *OK pour Rinou qui fait la sortie de fourrière pour la minette !*

***************************************************  **************************************************  ********************************************

*2ème endroit : X  Villemomble par Cyrano samedi matin
*
*Chats :
23) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable*
*Pour Alexiel-Chan (Champigny-sur-Marne 94) qui rentre vers 20H samedi soir (garde qq heures par Cyrano ou Rinou à définir)*
*
33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++*
*Sont ensemble
**25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
**35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
**Pour Cyrano (Gagny / Villemomble 93)*



N'hésitez pas à me mp ou à préciser dessous si j'ai écrit des bêtises pour que je rectifie  :Stick Out Tongue: .

*
==> Si Gueguee amène les chats à Valenton pour Banzai, Banzai peut-elle transmettre le chat n°1 à Vitry vu qu'elle se trouve dans le secteur à ce moment-là a priori (ou ça ne correspond pas) ou au pire Gueguee peut-elle pousser jusqu'à Vitry (contre participation à ses frais de voiture bien-sûr, les dons servent aussi à ça) ?
*

----------


## SarahC

Ok, parfait! Merci bcp!

----------


## SarahC

Euh, Nayade en a 4 dont 2 ensemble, on n'a peut être même pas besoin des box.

----------


## Nayade

Effectivement si je ne dois prendre que 2 chats en plus des miens c'est bon j'aumis suffisament de boite.

----------


## banzai

sarah pas eu de pc avant je peux voir gueeguee dans la matinée porte d'ivry et emmené celui sur vitry se qui aidera gueeguee 
j'ai une caisse pour celui que je prends ,la é et mr roux part en caisse avec mariecaro en train que j'emmène à gare de lyon à 9H30
donne mon tem à gueeguee,ça roule

----------


## SarahC

Ok, je vois comment on fait le truc ds J'ESPERE 30 mn max, ok?

----------


## SarahC

Je vous ai envoyé vos tél respectifs par SMS.

----------


## lynt

Gaffe gueguee c'était 12H à Corbeil, faut voir le timing.

----------


## Absolut74

Avez-vous des nouvelles du chaton noir (le 37) ?!

----------


## lynt

Il a été arrêté.




> Le petit 37, petit bout noir de 3 mois, a été "arrêter" pour cause de soucis de santé multiples ......

----------


## SarahC

Le chat est mort car aurait eu divers soucis de santé.
Pr Gueguee, elle appelle Nayade ds 1 mn. Je viens de raccrocher.

Peut être est ce parce que je n'ai pas tt suivi, mais j'ai peur d'avoir oublié un truc, ou plutôt un chat, entre les annulations, les reports de ceci ou cela.....
Ne vraiment pas hésiter à re-balayer le topic si vous constatez une incohérence.

En tout cas merci à toutes et à tous, ça fait plaisir de ne pas avoir passé trop de temps sur les sorties!  ::

----------


## Absolut74

Ha =( 
Vous savez si d'autres chatons ont besoin d'être secourus ?

----------


## SarahC

Alors lui, est sauvé:

Le 13: 



Les autres sortent demain.

Ceux ci-dessus.

Dans la liste, je la repointe de suite, mais ds tous les cas, dès mardi, nous aurons la liste des chats et chatons.
Dc de nouveaux à sauver; en effet, ds moins de 4 jours, rebelote...

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

 :: *LISTE DES CHATS A RESERVER AVANT MARDI!!! S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA!!:* :: 


*Chats des semaines passées:*
*
3) femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive

4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif*
*En fin de coryza*
*5) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
*En fin de coryza*
*Sont ensemble

6) femelle 1 an noire à peine craintive*
*En fin de coryza*

*8) mâle 1 an noir à peine timide
9) mâle 1 an brun tabby à peine timide
Sont ensemble

Nouvelle liste pour ce premier endroit:

**19) mâle 2 ans roux et blanc tabby sociable +++

20) femelle 5 ans blanche et bleue sociale

21) mâle 1 an noir sociable*

----------


## girafe

don 20 euros (sans reçu,merci)

----------


## Muriel P

*Merci girafe !! 
Il faut encore des dons pour ces chats, leurs soins, leurs covoiturages, SVP ça peut faire toute la différence !* 


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
130 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20 (B.G. hors rescue) pour le chat no. 35* *- avec reçu**
20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
20 (Lexiekiwi) pour la 35 ou à répartir - sans reçu
20  (TanjaK) pour la 35 ou selon besoin- avec recu
**20  (girafe) - sans recu
**


TOTAL : 535 

**QUI SUIT ?*

********************

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pour le petit 23 Noir et Blanc qui vient chez moi, ça été solutionné la garde pour quelques heures ?

----------


## lynt

Oui, je te mp.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci a toutes.....j etais absente pour cassidy, granite et feline ( contrat preadoption et changement de FA ) vous avez assure surtout quand cyrano a releve pour la puce n 7 lol.

Cette fois je rentre.......ca ne fait que 10 h que je suis partie.

Bon courage a toutes pour demain.

----------


## banzai

wisley pour muriel est parti avec mariecaro 
je vais réceptionné à ivry la 2 de chaperlipo et le petit de bbpo que j'emmène sur vitry vers 14h

----------


## Rinou

Ca y est, j'ai déposé la petite n° 7 chez le véto de Villemomble :


> *7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
> **En fin de coryza*


C'est vraiment une petite puce, encore plus craquante en vrai que sur les photos. Elle se laisse caresser sans problème.

----------


## chatperlipopette

[QUOTE=Rinou;923576]Ca y est, j'ai déposé la petite n° 7 chez le véto de Villemomble.
C'est vraiment une petite puce, encore plus craquante en vrai que sur les photos. Elle se laisse caresser sans problème. :: 

[/QUOTæ

Trop choupinette ....merci rinou

----------


## Rinou

De rien !
J'ai aussi vu dans une cage un chat roux et blanc avec un noir.
Je pense qu'il s'agit de :



> *4) mâle 1 an roux et blanc craintif*
> *En fin de coryza*
> *5) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
> *En fin de coryza*
> *Sont ensemble*


La minette me tendait la patte à travers les barreaux, comme pour me dire "Emmène-moi stp, regarde comme je suis gentille." Ca me fendait le coeur.
Et le minet qui était avec semblait avoir tellement peur.
Il y avait aussi un chat noir avec les poils mi-longs et un tigré assis tout près des barreaux qui attendait qu'on s'intéresse à lui ...
Très dur de partir sans eux ... ::

----------


## SarahC

Rien de "tel" pour matérialiser leur misère....  ::

----------


## Rinou

Oui, et il faut ajouter les aboiements permanents des chiens qui crient leur désespoir. Ca donne la chair de poule ... :: 

Tout ça à cause de  ::  qui jettent leurs animaux comme des déchets. ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

La petite 7 ressemble beaucoup au petit tigré (numéro 5 je crois du sos de la semaine passée) en accueil chez moi. Elle est adorable !!

----------


## SarahC

C'est pr cela que c'est parfois "intéressant" (avec le bémol qui s'impose) que des gens "nouveaux" puissent s'imaginer le truc.... 
Et ce sont JUSTE des pauvres chats comme les miens, les tiens, les nôtres, les vôtres...

----------


## SarahC

> La petite 7 ressemble beaucoup au petit tigré (numéro 5 je crois du sos de la semaine passée) en accueil chez moi. Elle est adorable !!


Ils viennent des mêmes lieux et peuvent potentiellement venir du même site de départ. 
Ct une ancienne de la liste que Rinou a sorti.

----------


## SarahC

Je fais classer le sujet pr permettre les nouvelles des sortis ici, et séparer les anciens de la liste sur un topic clair.

----------


## SarahC

*LA NOUVELLE LISTE EST LA, CONSTITUEE POUR LE MOMENT DES ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...724#post923724

----------


## SarahC

*La répartition sera faite très rapidement pour ce SOS là:*

 *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
130 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20 (B.G. hors rescue) pour le chat no. 35* *- avec reçu**
20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
20 (Lexiekiwi) pour la 35 ou à répartir - sans reçu
20  (TanjaK) pour la 35 ou selon besoin- avec recu
**20  (girafe) - sans recu**
TOTAL : 535 
*

----------


## Nayade

Les petites 11 et 12 sont chez moi. Pour l'instant elles ont encore peur et préfère rester dans la caisse de transport, mais j'ais bon espoir que d'ici la fin du week end elles montrent leur bout de nez ^^
Voila une petite photo

----------


## SarahC

Merci pour le co-voit et ces premières nouvelles!

----------


## SarahC

Merci aussi à Pluche75 pour le back-up co-voit!

----------


## Nayade

Oui encore désoler pour le contre-temps. En fait la fourrière n'était pas du tout là où mon GPS me l'indiquait, l'adresse n'est pas exacte visiblement. Du coup j'ais pas mal tourné en rond, avent d'arrivé à joindre la fourrière...
Merci à Pluche75 d'avoir accepté de faire le co-voit au pied levé et pardon à Gueguee de l'avoir fait se déplacer jusqu'au point de rendez-vous pour rien...

----------


## banzai

oui merçi à cette belle chaine 
chaperlipopette ta n°2 est sublissime ::   " sais pas si j'te mettrais des photos " mainecoon en noir  :: 

ses yeux en dise long ,super gentille en tout cas 
est installé , vient de boire 
 petit loup à rejoint bbpo trop,mimi aussi  ::  y me regardait comme ça avec ses nyeux rond

----------


## banzai

> Oui encore désoler pour le contre-temps. En fait la fourrière n'était pas du tout là où mon GPS me l'indiquait, l'adresse n'est pas exacte visiblement. Du coup j'ais pas mal tourné en rond, avent d'arrivé à joindre la fourrière...
> Merci à Pluche75 d'avoir accepté de faire le co-voit au pied levé et pardon à Gueguee de l'avoir fait se déplacer jusqu'au point de rendez-vous pour rien...


tu vas te faire  ::  


ha au fait pour mariecaro qui a avancé le billet de train de wisley ,calymone voit avec elle stp

----------


## SarahC

> Oui encore désoler pour le contre-temps. En fait la fourrière n'était pas du tout là où mon GPS me l'indiquait, l'adresse n'est pas exacte visiblement. Du coup j'ais pas mal tourné en rond, avent d'arrivé à joindre la fourrière...
> Merci à Pluche75 d'avoir accepté de faire le co-voit au pied levé et pardon à Gueguee de l'avoir fait se déplacer jusqu'au point de rendez-vous pour rien...


Aucun soucis, les contre-temps arrivent tout le temps, et c'était votre première sortie, aucun problème.
On a tjs une solution de recours dans la boîte à outils, et en plus on l'a trouvée de suite, donc tout est bien qui fini bien!

----------


## SarahC

*JE QUITTE LE NET POUR TOUT LE WE ET UN PEU AU-DELA!*

*Merci aux assocs et FA de passer nous poster des nouvelles et des photos, à la fois pour nous tous mais aussi pour les donateurs qui ont contribué à ces SOS.

**Si factures à mettre en ligne, je vous invite à le faire au plus vite, en gommant les coordonnées du vétérinaire.* 
*
MERCI ENCORE A TOUTES ET A TOUS, JE VOUS INVITE A VENIR NOUS DONNER UN COUP DE POUCE SUR LE PROCHAIN SOS DEJA EN COURS:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41056-SEM-3-HELP!-Encore-8-chats-(de-tt-type)-de-l-ancienne-liste-AVT-MARDI-17-01!!-(RP)

----------


## Verlaine

> De rien !
> J'ai aussi vu dans une cage un chat roux et blanc avec un noir.
> Je pense qu'il s'agit de :
> 
> La minette me tendait la patte à travers les barreaux, comme pour me dire "Emmène-moi stp, regarde comme je suis gentille." Ca me fendait le coeur.
> Et le minet qui était avec semblait avoir tellement peur.
> Il y avait aussi un chat noir avec les poils mi-longs et un tigré assis tout près des barreaux qui attendait qu'on s'intéresse à lui ...
> Très dur de partir sans eux ...


Je n'imagine même pas l'horreur que ce doit être de repartir en les laissant à leur misérable sort. Je vous admire vous qui faîtes les sorties de fourrière, parce que ça fait partie des choses contre lesquelles on ne peut pas se blinder, et heureusement d'ailleurs. Pourvu qu'ils puissent tous être sauvés dès mardi, et qu'ils tiennent le coup jusque-là...

----------


## Sév51

> Je n'imagine même pas l'horreur que ce doit être de repartir en les laissant à leur misérable sort. Je vous admire vous qui faîtes les sorties de fourrière, parce que ça fait partie des choses contre lesquelles on ne peut pas se blinder, et heureusement d'ailleurs. Pourvu qu'ils puissent tous être sauvés dès mardi, et qu'ils tiennent le coup jusque-là...


*+ 1* je pense que j'en serai incapable...

----------


## pluche75

> Merci aussi à Pluche75 pour le back-up co-voit!


Pas de quoi !!! Ce fut un plaisir de pouvoir aider !!!!

----------


## Muriel P

> ha au fait pour mariecaro qui a avancé le billet de train de wisley ,calymone voit avec elle stp


Non, c'est bon, j'ai donné un chèque à mariecaro à son arrivée à Marseille :-)

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci a toutes....co voitureurs, rinou, banzai, cyrano, sakky et vanouschka de m avoir aide a les sortir de la.....sans oublier pompom pour la 7. 

La numero 7 s apellera poupoune....en hommage a pompom.

----------


## Vanoushka

Bravo à vous tous pour ce sauvetage!!  :: 

Maintenant croisons les doigts pour les 8 autres petits loups et pour tous les autres "nouveaux arrivants".... ::

----------


## banzai

> *+ 1* je pense que j'en serai incapable...


+2 JE NE POURRAIS PAS 
merçi muriel , c'est chouette car mariecaro est un ange béni,fais un calinou de ma part à wisley , ça me fait drole de ne plus le voir
de rien chaperlipo cela m'a fait plaisir pour cette " vaillante "

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une petite photo  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

La minette n°2 s'apellera Maija ( prononcé Maya )......c'est Vanoushka qui lui a trouvé ce joli petit nom.

Banzai : tu vas nous faire languir longtemps comme ca lol ? Comment elle va ? Son état de santé ?

----------


## Vanoushka

Oh oui! Des photos! Des photos! Des photos!  :: 

Et mêmes questions que Chatperlipopette! Comment elle va? Et l'autre petit minou?  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Hier soir Venise n'est pas en Italie m'a apporté : 

*22) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza*

Il est nommé aujourd'hui *Bambou* pour son petit côté nounours et comme il est noir et blanc c'est un petit panda pour moi ^^
Bambou a un caractère calme et tranquille. Il est adorable et câlin. Il est sans arrêt en recherche de caresses. 

Ses yeux en disent long sur son calvaire mais aussi sur son extrême gentillesse. Il a aussi un petit bout de langue qui ressort de sa bouche (le comble de la "mignonerie" ! ^o^)
Lorsqu'il est est très heureux de ses caresses il bave (moi ça me fait sourire, d'autres trouveront ça répugnant), c'est vrai qu'avoir la langue qui dépasse un peu ça aide pas à ravaler la salive xD

Il ne semble plus avoir de coryza. C'est un battant pour avoir réussit à se remettre d'un coryza en fourrière.
Il a été testé en fourrière FIV+ le 12/01, on lui refera un test pour confirmer ou non. Et à la fourrière ils l'ont identifié en tant que femelle sur sa puce -__-

Quand il est arrivé il avait la queue un peu sale avec de la litière collée, un petit coup de gant humide et hop il était tout propre et il a grandement apprécié.

Voici quelques photos du petit père (désolée de la qualité médiocre des photos de mon téléphone) :
*
*Cliquez sur la photo pour l'afficher en plus grand*

----------


## tara60

Pauvre ti-père, il a l'air d'en avoir bavé et aussi d'être soulagé d'être sorti!!
Il dort dans la litière là? il n'aime pas son dodo  ::

----------


## banzai

je l'ai laissé se posé je donne des news lundi et photos  ::  za va y réfléchir  , va pouvoir l'appelé par son petit nom,pas de " primo pour cette princesse "

dodo dans litière les r'assure , ça va passé

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Pauvre ti-père, il a l'air d'en avoir bavé et aussi d'être soulagé d'être sorti!!
> Il dort dans la litière là? il n'aime pas son dodo


Hier soir il se sentait plus rassuré dans la litière mais sinon ce matin je l'ai retrouvé à dormir sur le tapis de la salle de bain, il n'a pas l'air d'aimer le panier pour l'instant.
Ca viendra peut-être après.

Gaea quand on l'avait sortie de fourrière elle préférait aussi le tapis au début puis après elle lâchait plus le panier.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok banzai mais niveau sanitaire ? Elle mange ? Coryza ?

----------


## tara60

oui, on est souvent surpris sur leur préférence vis à vis des dodos !!! ::

----------


## gueguee

> Oui encore désoler pour le contre-temps. En fait la fourrière n'était pas du tout là où mon GPS me l'indiquait, l'adresse n'est pas exacte visiblement. Du coup j'ais pas mal tourné en rond, avent d'arrivé à joindre la fourrière...
> Merci à Pluche75 d'avoir accepté de faire le co-voit au pied levé et pardon à Gueguee de l'avoir fait se déplacer jusqu'au point de rendez-vous pour rien...


Aucun souci pour moi, merci à Pluch75 d'avoir fait mon relais du coup  ::

----------


## lynt

> Ca y est, j'ai déposé la petite n° 7 chez le véto de Villemomble :
> C'est vraiment une petite puce, encore plus craquante en vrai que sur les photos. Elle se laisse caresser sans problème.
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 19864Pièce jointe 19865


Qu'elle est belle ! Suis  ::

----------


## Vanoushka

Bambou et la petite numéro sept sont adorables!  :: 
Poutoux guérisseurs à Bambou!

----------


## Rinou

Roooh, quelle adorable bouille à bisous ce bambou ! ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Merci pour lui. Il aime tellement les câlins. Dès que je m'arrête et me relève il pousse un petit miaulement pour me dire "Encore !". Il est craquant comme tout et se laisse porter sans rien dire et en ronronnant bien fort.

----------


## chatperlipopette

J aurai un co voit jusqu à chez moi pour Jade, Poupoune et Maija le 29/01 : départ du 91.

Ce serait jouable ?

----------


## Ibis

Des nouvelles de la petite 35 ?

----------


## banzai

> J aurai un co voit jusqu à chez moi pour Jade, Poupoune et Maija le 29/01 : départ du 91.
> 
> Ce serait jouable ?


moi ça me va mais loin du 91 ,à voir si ont peux me la prendre " aux alentours " de valenton car très fatigué par douleurs et très rak essence
maija se porte bien ,mange très bien et boit bien, fais bien à la litière ,est un peu chamboulé petite loutte , se demande bien ce qu'elle fait encore en quarantaine ,ne t'inquètes pas , je veille sur elle et la réconforte
je lui ai fais un gros calin se matin avant de partir au taf
très douce cette petite , aura besoin d'un foyer très chalheureux et serein 
photo dès que je peux car je r'appelle cable perdu de mon numérique obligé de passé les sortir à carrefour pour scanné ect ....
JE FAIS AU MIEUX et au plus rapide

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour le co voit ca le fait pas.....on me demande 15 euros par chat. si je trouve pas avant on profitera de celui du 01/02.

----------


## Ibis

> Des nouvelles de la petite 35 ?


C'est celle qui avait des problèmes d'appétit.
Je crois que c'est Cyrano qui l'a prise en quarantaine. Je m'étais proposée en FALD pour après.
J'aimerais bien savoir comment elle va et même avoir une petite photo si c'est possible.
Merci

----------


## SarahC

Quand on aura des photos et des nouvelles de chacun des chats sortis afin que les donateurs puissent matérialiser leur coup de pouce je pourrai pointer les dons.
Si factures, merci de les mettre en ligne, avec coordonnées masquées pour le véto. Merci à vous!  :: 

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
130 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20 (B.G. hors rescue) pour le chat no. 35* *- avec reçu**
20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
20 (Lexiekiwi) pour la 35 ou à répartir - sans reçu
20  (TanjaK) pour la 35 ou selon besoin- avec recu
**20  (girafe) - sans recu**
TOTAL : 535 *

----------


## gueguee

Voici donc enfin les sacs IKEA... 24 pour être précise... - 3 que j'ai filé à Pluche75 qui doit les avoir remis à Banzai...
Je post sur nouveau SOS de la semaine mon trajet quotidien boulot/maison si jamais besoin que j'en file à droite à gauche  :Smile:

----------


## banzai

exacte , j'en ai gardé 1 car commence à etre souvent dans les gares  ::  j'ai aussi laissé à mariecaro la caisse que m'avait laissé la covoitureuse de wisley 

j'en ai donné 2 à la F.A du petit que j'ai emmené avec la caisse à pluche sur vitry
d'ailleurs se serait cool d'avoir des news de sa F.A me r'appelle plus son pseudo

----------


## banzai

> Pour le co voit ca le fait pas.....on me demande 15 euros par chat. si je trouve pas avant on profitera de celui du 01/02.


no souçi je suis pas à un jour près par contre attention , je bosse le 01  faudra s'organisé

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok faudra s organiser.

----------


## lynt

bbpo la FA du quatrième petit noir.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Ok faudra s organiser.


Chatperlopopette, qui fait le covoit le 1 fevrier?

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'allais justement envoyer un MP c'est Lindorie mais j'ai pas demandé encore....y'a quand même 3 loulous à descendre....

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> J'allais justement envoyer un MP c'est Lindorie mais j'ai pas demandé encore....y'a quand même 3 loulous à descendre....


apparemment elle est déjà full dans ce sens là (2 boites )

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah merdoume je vais lui poser la question quand meme. restera celui de pistache69 mais ca repousse encore.

----------


## banzai

bbpo la FA du quatrième petit 

 ::  exacte ,ze voudrais des news de petit coeur !!! hop pop hop

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je confirme : lindorie est complete dans le sens paris/grenoble. Au mieux il y a celui de pistache du 07/02......mais ca fait encore 3 semaines.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Je confirme : lindorie est complete dans le sens paris/grenoble. Au mieux il y a celui de pistache du 07/02......mais ca fait encore 3 semaines.


on peut relancer un post de covoit vers lyon, valence ou grenoble non? ca fait loin 3 semaines....

----------


## chatperlipopette

J en ai deja creer un depuis longtemps mais aucune proposition.

----------


## banzai

t'inquiète ont va boosté car maija va pété un cable 3 semaines 
 je le ressent déjà car elle a des réactions " bizarre " mais je suis sure que " c'est raz le bol d'etre enfermé "
car hier je l'ai carressé,elle se baladait sous mes carresses et aux bout de la 3ème ,m'a regardé , craché et ma griffé " pas méchant " mais bon !!!soit c'est une " demoiselle prout prout avec son caractère " soit sature et comprends pas cet enfermement et m'en veux 
 par contre elle a " des cacas aux yeux ( rien de méchant ,je te r'assures ), je peux la manipulé et lui nettoyé sans problème donc c'est pas de la méchanceté

----------


## lynt

Et pourquoi pas le covoit initial où la personne demandait 15 euros par chat le 29 ? En négociant un poil vu qu'il y a 3 chats ? C'est mieux quand c'est gratuit mais quand y'a pas le choix...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben si on peut faire autrement.....j'ai pas 45 euros à mettre pour un co-voit, je préfère les garder pour des soins. Le billet train coute 5,10 X 3 le calcul est vite fait.

----------


## gueguee

Quel est le co-voit recherché?

----------


## chatperlipopette

RP/Lyon ou Valence ou Grenoble

----------


## banzai

Ben si on peut faire autrement.....j'ai pas 45 euros à mettre pour un co-voit, je préfère les garder pour des soins. Le billet train coute 5,10 X 3 le calcul est vite fait. 
je suis assez d'accord avec chaperlipo : entre 15€30 et 45 ,y a une marge , je conçoit que le cotraineuse ou covoitureuse paye sa place mais souvent ont des " tarifs péférentiel d'ou leurs possibilité et disp que je trouve géniale de nous en faire profité mais faut comprendre que l'assoc a des frais après et l'adoption peux etre longue

----------


## invite 17

j'ai un petit souci : 

je dois envoyer les dons promis a flokelo pour les deux petits noirauds.
elle m'a donné une adresse mail pour le paiement par paypal. chaque fois que j'ai fait un paypal il y avait un bouton( lien ) prévu a cet effet. je ne sais pas du tout comment l'on procede avec une adresse mail !!!!!
 :: 
si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer coment cela marche ........ que cela traine pas trop 

merci d'avance ( désolée cela doit etre mon coté blonde qui ressort )

----------


## gueguee

Il faut que tu ailles dans "envoi d'argent" sur ton compte paypal.
Ensuite s'ouvrira une fenêtre où tu pourras mettre l'adresse mail de flokelo, ainsi que le montant.
Après tu devras cliquer sur continuer et je crois qu'à l'étape d'après tu pourras mettre un objet pour lequel tu vires ces fonds  :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai un petit souci : 
> 
> je dois envoyer les dons promis a flokelo pour les deux petits noirauds.
> elle m'a donné une adresse mail pour le paiement par paypal. chaque fois que j'ai fait un paypal il y avait un bouton( lien ) prévu a cet effet. je ne sais pas du tout comment l'on procede avec une adresse mail !!!!!
> 
> si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer coment cela marche ........ que cela traine pas trop 
> 
> merci d'avance ( désolée cela doit etre mon coté blonde qui ressort )


Faites un MP à Flokelo, ce sera sans doute plus rapide. Merci à vous.

----------


## cyrano

voici les petits loulous sortis ce we, les deux premiers sont les petits de 6 mois qui ont vu le véto hier soir car pas d’appétit, le troisième est le blanc et noir sous perf mais qui n'a plus besoin de perf car maintenant carbure au steak haché et le quatrième est la chatte qui avait des problèmes d’appétit mais elle dévore tout ce qu'on lui présente la belle sauvageonne

----------


## SarahC

:: Merci!!!

Les oreilles curly c terrible!!

Même si ce n'est pas exactement cela en termes de vraie définition, on vient de me donner l'info.

On dirait des rongeurs, ils sont trop mignons!

----------


## Verlaine

Pareil, j'admire les oreilles, c'est super beau!
On sent qu'ils en ont bavé ces ptits coeurs...

----------


## SarahC

> Ben si on peut faire autrement.....j'ai pas 45 euros à mettre pour un co-voit, je préfère les garder pour des soins. Le billet train coute 5,10 X 3 le calcul est vite fait. 
> je suis assez d'accord avec chaperlipo : entre 15€30 et 45 ,y a une marge , je conçoit que le cotraineuse ou covoitureuse paye sa place mais souvent ont des " tarifs péférentiel d'ou leurs possibilité et disp que je trouve géniale de nous en faire profité mais faut comprendre que l'assoc a des frais après et l'adoption peux etre longue


C qd le co-voit potentiel, car on a tout de même des dons encore à pointer, dc si jamais?

----------


## cyrano

> Merci!!!
> 
> Les oreilles curly c terrible!!
> 
> Même si ce n'est pas exactement cela en termes de vraie définition, on vient de me donner l'info.
> 
> On dirait des rongeurs, ils sont trop mignons!


et en plus les oreilles sont dures par rapport aux chats dits de maison!!!

----------


## Verlaine

Par contre, je ne comprends pas un truc: tu parles de 4 chats mais j'en vois 5 en photo, qui est donc le dernier?

----------


## SarahC

> Par contre, je ne comprends pas un truc: tu parles de 4 chats mais j'en vois 5 en photo, qui est donc le dernier?


J'en vois 5, le 5ème en bas de message.

----------


## SarahC

On a les photos de tout le monde ici? Je peux lancer la répartition de dons?
Ya des factures à mettre?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 5 ème c'est JADE qui est sous mon assoc.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> On a les photos de tout le monde ici? Je peux lancer la répartition de dons?
> Ya des factures à mettre?



non il manque la facture du pauvre Pompom que je n'ai pas.....

----------


## babe78

impossible d'avoir les factures aussi rapidement

le petit grizzly a revu le vétérinaire lundi et voilà le compte rendu
"Bonsoir, c'est moi *Grizzly, j'ai vu le vétérinaire ce matin, j'ai une broncho/pneumonie mais je me bats et je vais la vaincre cette maladie, je suis sous antibiotique pendant 20 jours ca va être long , je dois aussi faire des lavements dans mes oreilles 2 fois par semaine car j'ai encore des petites bêtes dedans, j'aime pas trop mais bon il y a pire comme situation, j'ai aussi repris du poids, 400 grs, en 4 jours, je pèse maintenant 1.7 kg, c'est super je me sens mieux, d'ailleurs j'ai commencé à jouer avec des petites souries que maman ma donné.

Bon tout ca pour vous dire que je vais vivre, il y a même pas une semaine, j'étais très malade et je portais le numéro 13 maintenant j'ai un nom et une très très gentille famille d'accueil qui s'occupe très bien de moi.

Je vous mets une photo de moi au cas où quelqu'un passerait par là et voudrait bien m'adopter afin de laisser la place aux autres ceux qui sont resté la bas.

Gros ronrons à tous

Grizzly
*"

----------


## SarahC

C'est le petit chez Boxer? Oh la la, pauvre petit.......

----------


## babe78

oui, c'est lui, voilà les dernières photos


Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## Vanoushka

Pauvre petit Grizzly! Il est bien mignon en tout cas et il a l'air si gentil!  ::

----------


## Ibis

> Pièce jointe 20578
> 
> voici les petits loulous sortis ce we, les deux premiers sont les petits de 6 mois qui ont vu le véto hier soir car pas dappétit, le troisième est le blanc et noir sous perf mais qui n'a plus besoin de perf car maintenant carbure au steak haché et le quatrième est la chatte qui avait des problèmes dappétit mais elle dévore tout ce qu'on lui présente la belle sauvageonne


Bonjour Cyrano,
Merci pour les nouvelles et les photos.
Si je comprends bien c'est la petite 35 que je dois prendre en FA après quarantaine ?
C'est super si elle mange bien !
Toujours craintive ? As-t-elle des soucis de santé ?

----------


## Rinou

Et la petite n° 7, pourrait-on avoir des nouvelles svp ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui oui oui  ::

----------


## lynt

Belle comme elle est, il doit y avoir la queue chez cyrano pour la voir !  ::

----------


## banzai

Envoyé par *banzai*  sarah pour te répondre francinette ne pourra pas tous les prendre le 28 donc c'est 15 si ont passe par " la proposition " couteuse en voiture pour maija qui aura 15j le 28 de cage d'isolement , elle en a déjà marre , certainement car trop longtemps resté aà attendre sa " sortie " en fourrière
je posterais des photos ce weeckBen si on peut faire autrement.....j'ai pas 45 euros à mettre pour un co-voit, je préfère les garder pour des soins. Le billet train coute 5,10 X 3 le calcul est vite fait. 
je suis assez d'accord avec chaperlipo : entre 1530 et 45 ,y a une marge , je conçoit que le cotraineuse ou covoitureuse paye sa place mais souvent ont des " tarifs péférentiel d'ou leurs possibilité et disp que je trouve géniale de nous en faire profité mais faut comprendre que l'assoc a des frais après et l'adoption peux etre longue



C qd le co-voit potentiel, car on a tout de même des dons encore à pointer, dc si jamais?

----------


## SarahC

Ibis, de mémoire l'assoc qui a pris le chat a sa propre FA.
Vous-même évoquiez une possibilité, mais nous n'avions pas de quarantaine sous cette autre assoc, et du coup cela s'était fait ainsi.

----------


## SarahC

> Et la petite n° 7, pourrait-on avoir des nouvelles svp ?


*7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide
**En fin de coryza

Pr repérage de qui c'est. 

Moi il me faudrait des photos de la chatte chez Banzai.

*

----------


## banzai

as tu de news de bbpo ? VITRY

 ::  je posterais des photos ce weeck     T'AI DIS JE  ::

----------


## Ibis

> Ibis, de mémoire l'assoc qui a pris le chat a sa propre FA.
> Vous-même évoquiez une possibilité, mais nous n'avions pas de quarantaine sous cette autre assoc, et du coup cela s'était fait ainsi.


Ok, pas de problème l'important c'est qu'il y ait une FA.
Par contre c'est bien que je le sache car à ce moment là je peux me proposer pour un autre !
Qui peut vérifier ce point ?

----------


## lynt

Il me semble que tu t'es déjà proposée pour un autre (la 1 de la nouvelle liste) ? Ou tu veux dire encore un autre en plus de la 1 ?  ::

----------


## Ibis

> Il me semble que tu t'es déjà proposée pour un autre (la 1 de la nouvelle liste) ? Ou tu veux dire encore un autre en plus de la 1 ?


Oui 1 en plus de la n°1, tj si quelqu'un peut faire la quarantaine.
Et si bien sur il est confirmé que je n'ai pas à prendre la n°35.

----------


## lynt

Non tu n'auras pas à prendre la 35.

----------


## Ibis

> Non tu n'auras pas à prendre la 35.


Ok, merci pour l'info. Je vais pouvoir me proposer pour un autre chat.

----------


## SarahC

> as tu de news de bbpo ? VITRY
> 
>  je posterais des photos ce weeck     T'AI DIS JE


Oui, le minou est ici:

http://lapattedelespoir.naturalforum...ancs-13-mois-m

----------


## lynt

Encore un magnifique chat noir !  ::

----------


## girafe

ils sont tous plus beaux les uns que les autres!
courage au petit Grizzly

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Qui a dit que Bambou n'aimait pas son dodo ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Voilà ce que ça a donné ce soir après une séance de papouille :

----------


## Vanoushka

C'est vraiment un joli petit pépére! ::

----------


## lynt

A l'aise !  :Smile:

----------


## banzai

voilà maija de chaperlipo 
je suis désolé ,les photos lui rends pas hommage de sa beauté car en hauteur et en cage et pas " primo vacciné " je fais tout pour que " mes porteurs sain " ne lui refile rien

----------


## banzai

je l'ai testé hier car j'avais mon apm et finalement ,meme si ont la taquine crache et mord très doucement 
mais c'est vraiment la " bonne patte " elle n'aime pas qu'on lui touche les cotés du ventre , j'en est qui sont comme ça !!
et défends " son territoire " comme si elle attendais des bb ou qu'elle en a eu ,ou en tout cas y a du mieux ,ont fait connaissance elle sait pas joué ,encore mitigé "peur et calins "
elle aura besoin d'un foyer calme et aura certainement besoin d'un maitre posée qui aime les " princesses "

----------


## chatperlipopette

Magnifique en effet !!!!!! Merci pour les photos. c est vanoushka qui va etre contente de voir sa bouille.

----------


## lynt

Jolie puce qui revient de loin, merci de lui avoir permis de sortir !

----------


## banzai

2 fois plus belle en faites , elle verra car les photos ne lui rende vraiment pas hommage , ce weeck j'essaye de faire mieux
merçi sarah pour le lien : mimi ce loupiot , va etre beau

----------


## Vanoushka

Qu'est ce qu'elle est jolie!!  ::  Merci Banzaï pour les photos!!

On vient de recevoir son arbre à chat aujourd'hui!  J'éspère qu'elle s'y sentira bien...(en tout cas, point positif: il n'y a pas d'autres chats chez moi...)

----------


## banzai

je pense qu'elle en sera ravie " cette prout prout "  :: bécheuse
finalement , elle me plait de plus en plus cette bécheuse  :: 
 ::  maija  ::

----------


## Vanoushka

En tout cas, c'est génial de t'occuper aussi bien de cette petite "princesse prout prout"  :: 

P.s: faudra que tu me dises quelles croquettes tu lui donnes pour que je puisse continuer dans cette lignée!  ::

----------


## TROCA

> Qui a dit que Bambou n'aimait pas son dodo ? 
> 
> Voilà ce que ça a donné ce soir après une séance de papouille :


Trop mignon le petit Bambou, un regard si attendrissant; il le rappelle mon Félix un chat du dehors que j'ai beaucoup aimé (mais je les aime tous!)
Il a l'air grand ou c'est le dodo qui est petit ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

j ai vu le matou et le dodo en vrai
le dodo est petit et le matou est costaud

----------


## TROCA

> je l'ai testé hier car j'avais mon apm et finalement ,meme si ont la taquine crache et mord très doucement 
> mais c'est vraiment la " bonne patte " elle n'aime pas qu'on lui touche les cotés du ventre , j'en est qui sont comme ça !!
> et défends " son territoire " comme si elle attendais des bb ou qu'elle en a eu ,ou en tout cas y a du mieux ,ont fait connaissance elle sait pas joué ,encore mitigé "peur et calins "
> elle aura besoin d'un foyer calme et aura certainement besoin d'un maitre posée qui aime les " princesses "


On voit bien qu'elle n'a pas encore abandonné sa peur. Elle a du en baver la pauvre ! Une fois libérée et dans son territoire elle va s'épanouir et révéler sa beauté, car elle est belle la princesse !
On a hâte de la revoir en photos bientôt une fois sortie de son confinement qui doit lui rappeler la fourrière malgré les bons soins de Banzai.

----------


## Verlaine

Ils sont tous magnifiques ces petits! Et ils se détendent peu à peu après l'enfer, mais comment serions-nous à leur place? Traumatisés, en HP et avec camisole? Y'aurait de quoi, mais voilà ce sont des chats, avec une faculté d'adaptation exceptionnelle et une reconnaissance inouïe envers l'humain qui les aime sans les trahir.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Exactement comme le dit Venise : le Dodo est pas très grand et lui est costaud. =D
Il pèse son poids le petit père ^^

----------


## banzai

je lui donne des ultima saumon 
mon fils a été la carréssé et lui a fait la meme ,mdr !!! elle se love et au bout de 3 carresses  :: t'a fini oui ??  :: 
elle m'éclate

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le vrai felin dans toute sa splendeur !!!!

----------


## Verlaine

Moi j'appelle ça une pétasse, et c'est très affectueux bien sûr! Et j'adore les pétasses mais uniquement chez les chattes.

----------


## SarahC

Je voudrais boucler les 3 premières semaines de dons.
A-t-on des factures ici?

Qui peut m'aider pr faire un récap de combien de chats, lesquels, par assoc, et si ont nécessité des soins?


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
130 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu
20 (B.G. hors rescue) pour le chat no. 35* *- avec reçu**
20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
20 (Lexiekiwi) pour la 35 ou à répartir - sans reçu
20  (TanjaK) pour la 35 ou selon besoin- avec recu
**20  (girafe) - sans recu**

TOTAL : 535 *

----------


## SarahC

On a tout le monde ici?
Et des factures, ou à défaut un montant, en attendant la mise en ligne?

*Chats :*
*1) mâle noir 10-12 mois timide*
*Pour bbpo (Vitry-sur-Seine 94/ ne peut pas se déplacer)*
*=> Babe78*
*
2) femelle 1 an noire sociable*
*Pour Banzai (Valenton 94)*
*=> Chatperlipopette
*
* 13) femelle 5 mois écaille de tortie timide
14) femelle 5 mois tortie tabby timide*
*Sont ensemble*
*Pour Nayade (Orsay 91)*
*=> Babe78
*
*7) femelle 6 mois brun tabby à peine timide* 
*=> Chatperlipopette*

*2ème endroit : X  Villemomble par Cyrano samedi matin
*
*Chats :

23) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable*
*=> Babe78*
*
33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++*
*Sont ensemble
**25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++
**=> Cyrano, en attente, c ça?
*
*35) Femelle gris tabby 1 an un peu craintive
**=> Cyrano*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS: 

Pour la 35 chez Cyrano:
**20 (B.G. hors rescue) pour le chat no. 35* *- avec reçu**
Je m'occupe de contacter la donatrice
20 (Lexiekiwi) pour la 35 ou à répartir - sans reçu
20  (TanjaK) pour la 35 ou selon besoin- avec recu**
_____
60 , Lexiekiwi et TanjaK, pouvez vous vous mettre en relation ensemble, avec Cyrano?

*********

*
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
130 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire
25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu**
20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
**20  (girafe) - sans recu**

TOTAL : 475 *

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS: 

Pour la 2 pour Chatperlipopette:* 

*50 (bbpo) pour n°2 - reçu fiscal pas nécessaire*
*10  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)*
______
*60 , Chatperlipopette peux tu entrer en contact par MP avec tes donatrices?*

*
50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
5  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1 - avec reçu (report)
21  (lady92) - recu si possible
130 (TROCA) dont 40 pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
**15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report)*
*25 (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
20 (CathyMini) - avec reçu**
20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
**20  (girafe) - sans recu**

TOTAL : 415 *

----------


## chatperlipopette

Sarah la n°7 est sous mon assoc : c'est Poupoune qui a remplacé Pompom du coup.......je te retrouve la photo.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Y'a 2 fois lorris dans le récap de dons c'est normal ?

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS: 

Pour la 1, 13, 14, 23 pour Babe78:* 

*5  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1 - avec reçu (report)
**130  (TROCA) dont 40  pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif*
*20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu**21  (lady92) - recu si possible
**25  (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire*
______
*201 , Babe78 peux tu entrer en contact par MP avec tes donatrices?*

*Je prends les dons pour les stéril, ma base, et le chat FIV+ qui a eu un PCR, malheureusement positif aussi.



50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
*_15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report) => apparait 2 fois donc erreur de pointage??_*
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
**20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
**20  (girafe) - sans recu**

TOTAL : 214 *

----------


## SarahC

> Y'a 2 fois lorris dans le récap de dons c'est normal ?


J'ai un doute car je ne sais pas si elle avait doublé son don à un moment, j'attends de savoir si elle confirme ou infirme.
Pour le moment, je prends les répartitions de base, et réajuste ensuite selon différentes infos et facteurs.

----------


## SarahC

> Sarah la n°7 est sous mon assoc : c'est Poupoune qui a remplacé Pompom du coup.......je te retrouve la photo.


Ok merci.
Et c'est elle qui doit voyager ce WE av un autre?

----------


## chatperlipopette

La voilà Sarah c'est Poupoune qui me rejoint samedi avec Jade. Du coup faut que je regarde de quel SOS elle est Jade. Ici j'ai Maija et Poupoune.
i 




> Ca y est, j'ai déposé la petite n° 7 chez le véto de Villemomble :
> C'est vraiment une petite puce, encore plus craquante en vrai que sur les photos. Elle se laisse caresser sans problème.
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 19864Pièce jointe 19865

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voilà Maija n°2

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS: 

Pour la 25, 33 et 34, pour PiaM:* 
*
**50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
**20  (girafe) - sans recu**
**20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
_____
104 , PiaM peux tu entrer en contact avec tes donatrices ou vice versa car je crois que tu as un souci d'ordi? 
*


*50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)
10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
*_15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report) 
=> apparait 2 fois donc erreur de pointage??_*
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
Val reportait, mais je n'ai plus tout en tête, je ne sais pas si elle reportait de là au sujet suivant, ou si ct déjà un report.
Je lui repose la question. 
**20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
**

TOTAL : 110 *

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je confirme JADE qui part samedi en même temps que Poupoune est sur le post Sem1. Je vais rajouter sa photo sur le post pour bien visualiser.

----------


## SarahC

> Je confirme JADE qui part samedi en même temps que Poupoune est sur le post Sem1. Je vais rajouter sa photo sur le post pour bien visualiser.


Et Poupoune c la petite? 



Elle a eu des soins chez le véto?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non pas que je sache. Oui c'est la petite dont tu viens de mettre la photo.

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES DONS: 

Pour la 7 pour Chatperlipopette:* 
*
**20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
Je mets Lorris ici car pour la 25 pas de dons encore possible pr l'assoc, j'ai inversé, de fait.
**10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible*
* _____
30 , Chatperlipopette, peux tu entrer en contact ... Bis? 
*
*Il reste 50  de Nadine, mon contact.*
Il me faut ton RIB par mail par contre pour virement.
*En fonction de qui voyage encore av le co-voit de Francinette, cela prendra le transport de 45  à charge, et un bout, selon, de stéril pour la petite.*

*
*_15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report) 
=> apparait 2 fois donc erreur de pointage??_*
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
Val reportait, mais je n'ai plus tout en tête, je ne sais pas si elle reportait de là au sujet suivant, ou si ct déjà un report.
Je lui repose la question. 
**
TOTAL : 45 ou 0 * selon les réponses que nous aurons.

----------


## babe78

> *RECAP DES DONS: 
> 
> Pour la 1, 13, 14, 23 pour Babe78:* 
> 
> *5  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1 - avec reçu (report)
> **130  (TROCA) dont 40  pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif*
> 
> 
> *20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu*
> ...


donateurs contactés 
nous avons sorti 1 (Shadow), 11 - 12 (Giwane et Gitoune), 13 (Grizzly) et je retrouve pas le numéro du dernier, Bambou
Shadow qui est resté longtemps en fourrière va bien, pas de soucis

Grizzly qui était très malade va mieux mais le traitement va être long vu que le loulou a une bronchopneumonie




Bambou, ce super loulou adorable pour lequel nous avons découvert qu'il était fiv uniquement quand il est arrivé en fa

Giwane et Gitoune vont bien mais la fa qui s'était proposé et devait les garder en longue durée ne souhaite plus les garder donc nous leur cherchons des FA longue durée, elles sont timides

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## CathyMini

*RECAP DES DONS: 

Pour la 1, 13, 14, 23 pour Babe78:* 

*5  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1 - avec reçu (report)
**130  (TROCA) dont 40  pour le n°1 - reçu fiscal impératif*
*20  (CathyMini) - avec reçu => paypal envoyé le 26/01
**21  (lady92) - recu si possible
**25  (Lya) - reçu pas obligatoire*
______
*201 , Babe78 peux tu entrer en contact par MP avec tes donatrices?*

*Je prends les dons pour les stéril, ma base, et le chat FIV+ qui a eu un PCR, malheureusement positif aussi.



50  (Nadine M, hors rescue) pour la 2 - pas besoin de reçu (report)10 (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal si possible
*_15  (Lorris) 5  par chat pr 1, 2 et 3 - avec reçu (report) => apparait 2 fois donc erreur de pointage??_*
50 (pistache69) - reçu pas nécessaire
20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
14 (Muriel P) - sans reçu
30 (Val.S) 5  par chat pr 4, 5, 15, 16, 17 et 18 - sans reçu
**20 (lorris) pour chats 25 et 35 - avec reçu
**20  (girafe) - sans recu**

TOTAL : 214 *

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Il reste 50 € de Nadine, mon contact.*
Il me faut ton RIB par mail par contre pour virement.
*En fonction de qui voyage encore av le co-voit de Francinette, cela prendra le transport de 45 € à charge, et un bout, selon, de stéril pour la petite.

Ok je t'envoie ça par mail donc je règle directement francinette samedi ?*

----------


## SarahC

> *Il reste 50 € de Nadine, mon contact.*
> Il me faut ton RIB par mail par contre pour virement.
> *En fonction de qui voyage encore av le co-voit de Francinette, cela prendra le transport de 45 € à charge, et un bout, selon, de stéril pour la petite.
> 
> Ok je t'envoie ça par mail donc je règle directement francinette samedi ?*


Oui, dès que j'ai le RIB et transmis le virement part, mais du coup, pas besoin de reçu pr Nadine.
En revanche, si on fait vite, le virement peut arriver pr le WE, donc quasi synchro.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'ai mon pauvre Bambou qui semble déprimé. Il ne mange plus (j'ai bien essayé la pâtée qui l'a fait saliver mais il n'a pas voulu y toucher) et semble apathique. Il ronronne quand même quand je le caresse mais je ne vois aucune joie dans ses yeux et il part vite se coucher.
De ça je vais l'emmener voir le vétérinaire en fin de journée pour éclaircir tout ça. Peut-être qu'il ne supporte plus l'enfermement en quarantaine dans la salle de bain ou alors il a du mal à manger. J'avais déjà remarqué qu'il mangeait difficilement les croquettes.
Je m'inquiète pour ce petit bout ::

----------


## PiaM

> *RECAP DES DONS: 
> 
> Pour la 25, 33 et 34, pour PiaM: 
> *_
> _*50 (pistache69) -* *reçu pas nécessaire
> **20  (girafe) - sans recu*_
> _*20 (La Maison de Cannel) - sans reçu
> **14 (Muriel P)* *- sans reçu
> _____
> 104 , PiaM peux tu entrer en contact avec tes donatrices ou vice versa car je crois que tu as un souci d'ordi?*


Oui SarahC petit souci d'ordi, je ne peux pas accéder aux MP en journée (du boulot), je m'en occupe ce soir

Quelques news par la même occasion

*25) Mâle blanc et noir 10 mois sociable++*
*Coryza mis sous perf le 12/01 

Petit bonhomme s'appelle maintenant Hasco, n'est plus sous perf mais toujours très pris, pèse à peine 2 kg !
Mais au moins il mange à nouveau un peu, steak haché et croquettes au menu :-)

33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++ 
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour 

34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour 

Ne sont plus sous perf non plus, ne supportaient plus la cage, mangent de nouveau depuis qu'ils ont un peu plus d'espace !

Je mettrais des photos en ligne ce week-end si mon ordi veut bien



*

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai mon pauvre Bambou qui semble déprimé. Il ne mange plus (j'ai bien essayé la pâtée qui l'a fait saliver mais il n'a pas voulu y toucher) et semble apathique. Il ronronne quand même quand je le caresse mais je ne vois aucune joie dans ses yeux et il part vite se coucher.
> De ça je vais l'emmener voir le vétérinaire en fin de journée pour éclaircir tout ça. Peut-être qu'il ne supporte plus l'enfermement en quarantaine dans la salle de bain ou alors il a du mal à manger. J'avais déjà remarqué qu'il mangeait difficilement les croquettes.
> Je m'inquiète pour ce petit bout


Il a une gingivite? Tu lui donnes du pâté du coup? Il doit manger.
Dents cassées peut être? 
Il a de la fièvre? Tu as pris sa température?
Il fait des selles? Boit bcp, pas, urine, bcp, pas? 
Tiens nous au courant.

----------


## SarahC

Merci PiaM pour ces premières nouvelles, et vivement les photos!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Il n'a pas de fièvre. J'ai pris sa température ce matin et hier soir.

Je ne sais pas s'il a une gingivite je n'ai jamais vu comment cela ce manifestait. J'ai essayé la pâtée mais il n'en veut pas. L'odeur lui fait lécher les babines mais il n'y touche pas. J'ai essayé de lui donner un peu de force la pâtée en écrasant des tout petits bouts entre mes doigts au préalable. Il n'apprécie pas ce genre de manuvre comme tous les chats. (mais il ne griffe pas et ne mord pas)

Ses selles commençaient à aller mieux. Car en fin de semaine dernière c'était complètement liquide mais avec le traitement qu'il a eu ça commençait à aller mieux (des popos bien moulé qui sur la fin devenaient un peu mou). Mais cette nuit il a refait complètement mou.
Il va beaucoup moins à la selle. (comme il mange peu et plus du tout depuis hier c'est certainement normal). Par contre il urine bien. 

A son arrivée il buvait énormément et en ce moment il boit largement moins. Je suis restée un peu plus longtemps avec lui ce matin pour voir s'il mangeait et buvait si je restais à côté de lui à lui parler et à le papouiller avec la pâté devant son nez. Mais rien n'y a fait. (de ça je suis arrivée en retard au travail, mais j'avais pas le coeur à le laisser...)

Je vous tiens au courant après avoir vu le vétérinaire aujourd'hui.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu y vois au niveau des gencives.....elles sont rouges.

----------


## lorris

c'est bon pour moi. Si il y a des problèmes pour avoir des reçus, vous pouvez m'en envoyer que pour une partie des dons, ça ne fait rien pour cette fois-ci.

----------


## lorris

je pense que c'est pointé 2 fois mais je laisse.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Chat'perlipopette : Les gencives ne me semblaient pas rouges.
Bon on verra ce soir. Je vous tiens au courant

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok on attend de ces nouvelles mais peut etre qu il se sent seul tout simplement.

----------


## lynt

Un ptit coup de thon pour lui redonner le moral ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## cyrano

> Et Poupoune c la petite? 
> 
> 
> 
> Elle a eu des soins chez le véto?



pas de note véto pour elle, juste un traitement aux bisous et aux croquettes!!!! ::

----------


## Vanoushka

Pauvre Bambou...j'éspère qu'il va vite se remettre!  :: 

Tiens nous au courant de son état!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je reviens donner des nouvelles de Bambou après visite chez le vétérinaire.

Bon c'est bien ce que j'avais  déjà pu constater au niveau de ses dents et de sa difficulté à mâcher, sans en avoir la certitude.  Elles sont bien abîmées. Donc c'est ce qui devaient déjà lui faire mal  pour manger.
Mais le vétérinaire pense qu'il y a peut-être autre  chose, car un chat qui a mal aux dents et qui a faim peut gober des  croquettes ou de la pâtée. De plus comme les diarrhées ont repris et que  sa température était légèrement élevée ce soir (mais pas de fièvre il  était en dessous de 39°. Il avait 38,9°), ça doit couver autre chose.

De  ça il lui a fait une piqure de corticoïde, il a des antibiotiques pour  ses douleurs dentaires et pour régler sa diarrhée à prendre pendant 10 à  15 jours.
Selon le vétérinaire certains chat FIV peuvent développer  des intolérances alimentaires, donc on fait aussi un test avec des  croquettes hypoallergéniques très appétentes. (et en plus elles sont toutes petites donc il peut les avaler plus facilement)

Bref pour le  moment il fait des suppositions par rapport aux cas les plus fréquemment  rencontrés et le traite en conséquence sans que cela ait des effets  néfastes sur sa santé. Mais si samedi il a encore des diarrhées et que  ça ne commence pas à aller mieux il faudra chercher une réponse claire  sur son problème et faire des analyses plus approfondies (analyses  sanguines entre autre).

En tout cas le vétérinaire ne m'a pas facturé la visite ni la piqûre, juste les antibio et les croquettes.

En le pesant il a bien maigri. Il fait environ 3,7kg. Alors qu'il tournait plutôt autour de 4kg avant...


Bref  pour le moment on ne va pas le vacciner samedi comme c'était prévu à la base (comme de toute façon il est  malade et a eu des corticoïdes). Et bien sûr il faudra que j'y retourne  aussi pour lui soigner ses dents.

J'espère qu'il va manger ce soir (en plus les corticoïdes normalement ça donne faim)

----------


## Rinou

Pauvre petit père. :: 
J'espère que ça va s'arranger avec son traitement.
Fais-lui plein de caresses de ma part stp. ::

----------


## Vanoushka

Pauvre Bambou! Le sort s'acharne...
Fais lui des caresses et des papouilles de ma part aussi...

Heureusement que tu es là pour veiller sur lui, j'éspère qu'il n'a rien de trop grave et qu'on trouvera vite une réponse à tous ses maux.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Quelquepart te voilà rassurée et avec le traitement ca devrait faire effet rapidement. Injection de corticoïdes a effet prolongé ?

Vanouschka : je viens de voir ta signature, trop bien !!!!

----------


## Vanoushka

Héhé, oui je suis tombée sur un site qui proposait des bannières et j'ai trouvé ça chouette!  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui à effet prolongé. Comme ça j'ai pas à refaire l'injection moi-même

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il est tranquille pendant une petite quinzaine....d'ici là il va reprendre des forces comme il va remanger et le reste suivra.....je croise les doigts.

----------


## lynt

Bon courage avec Bambou, j'espère que le traitement va lui faire du bien. Caresse au gros pépère  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

Concernant les promesses de dons, j'ai envoyé un MP aux personnes concernées à savoir : bbpo, lorris et Alexiel-chan.

----------


## lorris

> Concernant les promesses de dons, j'ai envoyé un MP aux personnes concernées à savoir : bbpo, lorris et Alexiel-chan.


Bonjour Chaperlipopette,

Je t'envoie un chèque pour mes dons, j'ai bien gardé ton adresse.

Ils correspondent bien à 5 euros pour les numéros 2 et 3 (ex n° 3 et 4), soit 10 euros et 20 euros pour les numéros 25 et 35, soit 30 euros en tout. Je pense que c'est ça ?

Sauf erreur de ma part, il me resterait à devoir :
- vaccin + rappel pour la minette noire n° 4
- rappel de vaccin pour les n° 23 et 25. 

Cordialement,

lorris

PS : merci pour le reçu.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui c'est exact pour moi lorris.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je reviens donner des nouvelles de Bambou.

 Il ne va pas beaucoup mieux malgré son traitement pour sa Giardiose supposée.
Donc  on va lui faire une échographie mardi après-midi pour déterminer ce  qu'il a (peut-être une intolérance aux additifs et auquel cas il faudra  lui donner une ration ménagère déterminée par un nutritionniste). Dans  tout les cas il faut faire des examens pour savoir ce qu'il a.

En  attendant je continue ses antibiotiques qui sont sensés soigner la  giardiose et je lui donne encore les croquettes hypoallergénique qu'il  grignote un peu (c'est mieux que rien...)

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

pauvre bambou...
j espère que ca va aller pour lui ::

----------


## lynt

Courage à tous les deux, j'espère que vous allez vite être fixés sur ce qu'il a exactement.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Merci de vous inquiéter pour lui.
J'avoue que le voir dans cet état me fait mal au coeur. J'aurai voulu prendre rendez-vous plus tôt pour l'échographie (lundi au lieu de mardi) mais j'ai plein de chose à faire au boulot lundi et mes patrons n'auraient pas voulu que je pose un jour ou une demi-journée lundi. 

Et ça m'inquiète de ne pas voir sa gamelle diminuer et de le voir maigrir comme ça. J'essaye comme je peux de l’inciter à manger, je lui donne quelques croquettes à gober de force, mais rien n'y fait.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Donne lui du nutri+gel si tu en as avec une seringue. Il boit ?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui il boit, moins qu'à son arrivée mais il boit (il buvait beaucoup les premiers jours j'avais dû lui mettre 2 gamelles d'eau)

Je n'ai pas de nutri+gel ni de seringue, j'essayerai de m'en procurer demain chez un vétérinaire près de mon travail.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'ai retenté la pâtée aujourd'hui.
Victoire ! Cette fois il n'a pas boudé la pâtée ! Il en a mangé et en a même réclamé !

Normalement  le vétérinaire m'avait dit de ne pas changer son alimentation et de ne  lui donner que les croquettes hypoallergéniques pour voir si ça réglait  le truc.
Mais franchement je ne supportais pas de le voir rien  manger, et si ça continuait comme ça d'ici à ce que je l'emmène mardi  pour son échographie il n'aurait eu plus que la peau sur les os. Alors  j'ai ouvert un sachet de pâté et il était impatient d'en manger rien  qu'à l'odeur.

Il a mangé tellement goulument que j'espère qu'il ne va pas tout revomir...

Je  pense franchement que c'est son mal de dent qui l'empêche de se  nourrir. Les croquettes, le peu de fois qu'il s'y attarde il en met  partout parce qu'il n'arrive pas à les croquer.
Par contre ça  n'explique pas forcément ses diarrhées et l’échographie ne sera pas de  trop. (en fourrière il avait été traité durant une dizaine de jours  contre des diarrhées et il en a refait chez moi, c'est pas normal.)

----------


## chatperlipopette

La gardiose peut être longue à soigner.....tu peux aussi humidifer ses croquettes pour les ramollir.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

+1
dans son état l important, c' est qu il mange, donc si pas de nutrigel sous la main, il faut tenter ... Essaie aussi les boites de thon au naturel. Il ne faut pas qu il continue à perdre du poids avant qu on sache ce qu il a

----------


## Lady92

Ne pas hesiter a lui donner des cochonneries type gourmet, sheba... Quand j ai ete confrontee a ce probleme avec ma minette on m a recommande les pots bebes, et d essayer plusieurs marques de supermarches : j ai achete tout ce que j ai trouve : felix, whiskas, gourmet, sheba... Et chez moi gourmet et sheba (poulet et thon) ont tres bien marche. Il faut essayer plein de trucs et tant pis si c est pas la meilleure alimentation pour le moment l important c est que Bambou mange (la mienne refusait le nutrigel).
Plein de courage a vous 2

----------


## Rinou

Le poulet cru fonctionne très bien contre la diarrhée.
Je l'achète en filets que je congèle comme ça j'en ai toujours sous la main.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'essayerai d'acheter du thon (étant végétarienne j'ai pas de poisson ni de viande en stock chez moi ^^'') et tout plein d'autres pâtées pour chat.

En tout cas la pâtée en sachet de la gamme vétérinaire Royal Canin neutered young male que j'avais en stock semble lui plaire.

----------


## Vanoushka

C'est bien qu'il reprenne un peu du poil de la bête!  :Smile: 

Bon courage à vous deux!

----------


## PiaM

et voici enfin les 2 "curls" avec leurs adorables petites oreilles, gentils comme tout mais toujours un reste de coriza
L'un des 2 a encore sa perf en place, on va la lui retirer rapidement maintenant
*

33) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++ 
Oreilles type American Curl*
* Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour 
*
*34) Mâle Brun tabby et blanc 6 mois sociable++
**Oreilles type American Curl
** Gros coryza, mis sous perf sortant ce jour 





*

----------


## SarahC

Merci pour les photos des chats-rongeurs!  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Ils ont vraiment l air de venir d une autre planète ces 2 là
Merci Piam

----------


## lynt

Z'ont l'air tout tristounet, j'espère que ça va leur faire du bien de se poser enfin. Ils sont très beaux, c'est marrant ces oreilles !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ils sont trop mignons avec leurs petites oreilles de rongeurs ! ^o^

----------


## Lady92

Je ne connaissais pas les oreilles curl, c est super mignon...
Merci pour eux...

----------


## Vanoushka

Qu'est ce qu'ils sont beaux eux aussi!   :: 
Et j'adore leurs oreilles!

----------


## banzai

j'avoue que c'est mimi ces noreilles !!
petit roux et blanc pleure le soir quand j'éteinds les lumière 
 il est très destabilisé , mange et boit , dort dans sa litière et pipi sur dodo , lol, crache quand il me voit mais adore mes papouilles
gentil chat qui se demande bien ce qui lui arrive

----------


## chatperlipopette

Lorris : bien reçu aujourd'hui merci bcp, je m'ocuppe du reçu fiscal. Pour voir Poupoune en photo rv sos sem1

----------


## Lady92

Mon cheque pour Babe78 arrondi a 25€ part aujourd hui.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je reviens de chez le vétérinaire. 
Le bilan n'est pas très glorieux pour Bambou...

Tout  d'abord contrairement à ce qui avait été estimé en fourrière il  n'aurait pas 5 ans mais une bonne dizaine d'année selon le vétérinaire.
On  lui a fait une échographie et là on a pu voir qu'il avait des reins  anormalement gros et infiltrés, une vésicule biliaire anormale aussi. Et  d'autres choses aussi mais j'ai pas tout retenu (il m'avait tout noté  mais il a gardé la feuille avec lui dans le carnet de Bambou)

On a  donc fait un bilan sanguin et là d'autres choses sont apparues : Il est  anémié, un taux de lymphocyte anormal. Et bien sûr avec ses diarrhées  il était aussi déshydraté (j'ai pourtant essayé de le faire boire comme  j'ai pu)

Il l'ont gardé hospitalisé pour des examens complémentaires et notamment pour pouvoir lui faire une ponction d'ici la fin de la semaine pour voir s'il n'a pas un lymphome...

Je vais normalement le chercher vendredi.

Voilà...

----------


## lynt

Pauvre pépère  :Frown:  Courage...

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Mince alors pour Bambou.

----------


## chatperlipopette

De tout coeur avec vous 2.

----------


## Muriel P

Je pense bien à Bambou et à toi.

----------


## SarahC

Oh la laaaa.....  :: 
Tu peux passer lui faire des papouilles pr lui dire qu'il va bientôt rentrer à sa maison?
Ca le motivera de savoir qu'il est attendu.

----------


## Lady92

Je pense bien a toi Alexei et a Bambou.. . J espere vraiment que ca va aller pour lui et toute ma maisonnee lui envoit plein de bonnes ondes guerisseuses

----------


## girafe

Courage pour bambou
Merci piam pour les photos des loulous (le don pour eux part demain matin)
ont ils des noms?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Merci pour vos ondes positives pour Bambou.




> Oh la laaaa..... 
> Tu peux passer lui faire des papouilles pr lui dire qu'il va bientôt rentrer à sa maison?
> Ca le motivera de savoir qu'il est attendu.


J'aimerai bien mais le vétérinaire de l'asso est à 2h de chez moi en transport en commun. Mais je pense fort à lui .__.

----------


## Rinou

Pauvre petit père. :: 
C'est vraiment rageant de les sortir de l'enfer et de voir que le sort s'acharne comme ça sur eux.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alexiel-chan : des nouvelles de Bambou ?

Pour les dons me concernant sur ce SOS 

Lorris bien reçu 30€ reçu fiscal envoyé
Alexiel-chan bien reçu 10€ reçu fiscal prêt à partir
bbpo *en attente du don* de 50€ ( pas de nouvelles )

----------


## lynt

Elle ne reçoit peut-être pas les notifications par email des nouveaux messages. Il doit y avoir son email dans son formulaire FA pour la contacter.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je lui ai envoyé un MP il y a quelques temps  ::

----------


## lynt

Justement, elle n'a peut-être ni la notification par mp ni la notification des nouveaux messages sur les discussions (de base ce n'est pas prévu, il faut modifier les options de son compte).

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Alexiel-chan : des nouvelles de Bambou ?


Alors le vétérinaire nous a dit qu'il va plutôt bien et les analyses ne sont pas trop mauvaises mais  vu l'état de ses reins, il fait une ponction demain qu'on enverra en  analyse pour voir s'il y a lymphome. 
On le sort samedi après-midi il ira en transit dans une FA de l'asso' le temps que je rentre de mon weekend. (c'est quand même mieux pour lui de sortir en voiture plutôt que de se tapper 2h de transports en commun avec moi dans le froid juste après son anesthésie, le pauvre à l'aller il en avait fait pipi dans sa caisse de transport)

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon on va rester sur du positif. tiens nous au courant.

----------


## SarahC

> Elle ne reçoit peut-être pas les notifications par email des nouveaux messages. Il doit y avoir son email dans son formulaire FA pour la contacter.


En fait elle n'a pas compris et a versé son don de 50  à la Patte de l'Espoir.
Soit la patte peut renvoyer sur l'assoc et rectifier cette erreur, soit je prélève 50  de dons ailleurs pr réguler cela.
Mais le pb c'est où.
Vais voir.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour les dons me concernant sur ce SOS 

Lorris bien reçu 30 reçu fiscal envoyé
Alexiel-chan bien reçu 10 reçu fiscal prêt à partir
bbpo *en attente du don* de 50 ( pas de nouvelles )

----------


## SarahC

> Alors le vétérinaire nous a dit qu'il va plutôt bien et les analyses ne sont pas trop mauvaises mais  vu l'état de ses reins, il fait une ponction demain qu'on enverra en  analyse pour voir s'il y a lymphome. 
> On le sort samedi après-midi il ira en transit dans une FA de l'asso' le temps que je rentre de mon weekend. (c'est quand même mieux pour lui de sortir en voiture plutôt que de se tapper 2h de transports en commun avec moi dans le froid juste après son anesthésie, le pauvre à l'aller il en avait fait pipi dans sa caisse de transport)


Ils font une ponction dans les organes, pr voir si c un lymphome? Une biopsie?

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est bon je suis rentrée en contact avec bbpo

----------


## Vanoushka

> Alors le vétérinaire nous a dit qu'il va plutôt bien et les analyses ne sont pas trop mauvaises mais vu l'état de ses reins, il fait une ponction demain qu'on enverra en analyse pour voir s'il y a lymphome. 
> On le sort samedi après-midi il ira en transit dans une FA de l'asso' le temps que je rentre de mon weekend. (c'est quand même mieux pour lui de sortir en voiture plutôt que de se tapper 2h de transports en commun avec moi dans le froid juste après son anesthésie, le pauvre à l'aller il en avait fait pipi dans sa caisse de transport)



Enfin des bonnes nouvelles! ::  Pourvu que ça dure et bon courage à vous deux encore une fois! Poutoux guérisseurs à Bambou!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Ils font une ponction dans les organes, pr voir si c un lymphome? Une biopsie?


Normalement ils devaient lui faire une ponction rénale. Mais au final comme au cours des 3 jours d'hospitalisation le taux de lymphocytes a diminué le vétérinaire pense qu'il n'y a pas de lymphome. Donc on va pas embêter le pauvre Bambou avec une anesthésie et une ponction.

Comme j'ai eu le vétérinaire tout à l'heure au téléphone je viens aux nouvelles. 

Déjà bonne nouvelle Bambou n'a plus de diarrhées.
Comme dit juste au dessus, le  taux de lymphocytes a baissé donc on va pas faire de ponction  rénale.
Par contre avec les examens complémentaires il est ressortit qu'il a une pancréatite et il est toujours anémié.

Donc  il aura des antibiotiques, devra être traité à vie et on devra suivre de près  l'évolution de son état de santé. Mais clairement il m'a fait comprendre que  Bambou était vraiment pas tout jeune, qu'il ne guérira pas. Il faudra juste faire attention à lui donner de la  bonne pâtée pour sénior (à cause de ses dents on va éviter les  croquettes)

Voilà des nouvelles un peu plus encourageante que le supposé lymphome.

En tout cas merci pour les petites pensées positives que vous avez eu pour Bambou. ^^

----------


## lynt

Ça devait être une bonne raison de l'abandonner le pauvre...

----------


## Alexiel-chan

C'est ce que je me dis, il a dû être abandonné à cause de son âge... Alors que ce chat est extrêmement gentil et calme. Il a pas mérité qu'on l'abandonne. Il ne griffe pas, il ne mord pas quand on lui donne des médicaments.

La question que je me pose c'est comment le vétérinaire de la fourrière a pu dire qu'il avait 5 ans ?! Même moi j'avais des doutes en voyant ses dents, mais comme je suis pas véto je ne remettais pas en cause le jugement.
J'ai hâte de récupérer Bambou et de lui montrer que les humains savent aussi s'occuper de lui et qu'on est pas tous des pourris !

----------


## lynt

Ce n'est malheureusement pas la première fois... Regarde le chat n°10 de cette semaine, donné à 6+, suis persuadée rien qu'à le voir en photo qu'il en a au moins 10, il a l'air usé...

----------


## Rinou

A l'inverse, Tommy que j'avais eu en FA il y a 2 ans avait été donné pour 10 ans alors qu'il en avait au maximum 2 (il avait des dents impeccables et toutes blanches).

----------


## SarahC

Sans compter les "femelles" avec testicules...

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Sans compter les "femelles" avec testicules...


Bambou il a été identifié en tant que Femelle, il a la totale xD

----------


## SarahC

Ah ben voilà.... La totale, me surprends à moitié....

----------


## chatperlipopette

[QUOTE=chatperlipopette;956695]Pour les dons me concernant sur ce SOS 

Lorris bien reçu 30 reçu fiscal envoyé 
Alexiel-chan bien reçu 10 reçu fiscal prêt à partir
bbpo bien reçu  50[/QUOTE]

Reçu le don de bbpo Merci beaucoup, le reçu part demain.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Merci pour les nouvelles concernant Bambou.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Maintenant que j'ai récupéré Bambou je reviens aux nouvelles.

Il commence à aller mieux. Il n'a plus de diarrhées, il mange très goulument ses pâtées pour chat Mature/senior. Il se remet à me réclamer à manger et redemande aussi des caresses. Il ronronne, me parle, me fait des câlins.
Il est en bonne voie de guérison. (3 médicaments à prendre c'est pas mal hein)

En résumé Bambou a la vésicule biliaire complètement flinguée, des reins en état plus que moyens, une pancréatite et une anémie.
Son taux de globule blanc était assez élevé à l'arrivée chez le vétérinaire mais à la sortie il a baissé (même s'il restait un peu au dessus).
Durant son hospitalisation son anémie n'a pas bougée. Elle doit être dû a une maladie chronique.

Après les 15 jours de traitement on ira refaire des analyses de contrôle.

En tout cas encore merci à sa FA de transit et covoitureuse si elle passe par là. Qui a pu aller le chercher et s'occuper de lui durant le weekend.

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour ces nouvelles... J espere qu on trouvera l origine de ses soucis... Plein de gratouilles a Bambou

----------


## Alexiel-chan

L'origine tout bonnement c'est la vieillesse.
Il aurait une bonne dizaine d'année (entre 12 et 15 ans).

Et puis comme il est FIV il commence à être plus fragile en vieillissant. (Mais il est pas en sucre non plus ^^)

----------


## lynt

Un gros doudou qui a besoin d'un maître doux, câlin et attentionné. J'espère qu'il trouvera vite son bonheur le pauvre.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Maija est bien arrivée chez Vanouschka. Elle s'est réfugiée sous un meuble où elle pouvait analyser la situation....mais ca ne l'a pas empecher de manger de la bonne patée. Je viens d'avoir l'info que la pépette est sortie de sa cachette hier soir.
Vanouschka viendra nous en dire plus ce soir.

----------


## Vanoushka

Salut tout le monde!

Désolée donc de ne pas avoir donné de nouvelles avant mais avec les cours je manque cruellement de temps.

Bref, Maija va très bien: elle mange bien, elle boit bien, elle joue quand on la taquine avec les doigts. Elle s'aventure de plus en plus dans l'appartement, elle aime beaucoup les caresses mais beaucoup moins une de mes chiennes!  :Big Grin: 

Elle s'est maintenant réfugiée dans ma chambre, terrée sous un de mes meubles puisque ma chienne ne lui laisse aucun répis la pauvre. J'éspère que le temps fera bien les choses. En tout cas lorsqu'elle n'est plus là elle n'hésites pas à sortir de sa cachette.

Voilà pour les nouvelles! Je passerai mettre des photos plus tard, encore désolée pour les delais!  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

Un sacre numero ta chienne lol. elle ne pense qu a jouer......une vraie glue. maija va bien la remettre a sa place je pense qu elle a suffisamment de caractere pour ca.

----------


## Vanoushka

Elle est bien patiente quand même parce que maintenant elle ne lui souffle même plus dessus!! Du coup on est obligé de fermer la chambre pour faire cesser les aboiements (sinon les voisins vont râler). 

Elle s'est quand même pris un coup de patte, elle a eut peur sur le coup et elle y est retourné 3 minutes après en renversant l'eau sur son passage, bien sur!  :Big Grin: 

Bref, heureusement que Maija a un peu de repis la nuit quand même! 
En tout cas, c'est une vraie crème qui aime beaucoup les caresses MAIS qui ne supporte pas qu'on l'a prenne par les côtés (sinon elle mord quand même assez méchant!).

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle mange bien, va bien à sa litière ? A t'elle fait des crottes depuis car tu étais inquiètes ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'ai eu des nouvelles de Maija, tout va bien. Heu Venise tu penses au carnet de santé mais peut être l'as tu envoyé ?

Une pensée particulière pour Poupoune qui a sa stérilisation aujourd'hui. Elle va très bien.....une petite photo dans sa FA.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Poupoune a été stérilisée et tout s'est très bien passé. Voici le lien de son post dans les adoptions : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...468#post978468

----------


## Vanoushka

Bonjour à tous!!

Des nouvelles de la jolie Maija: elle se porte bien, sort de plus en plus et commence à ronronner quand on lui fait des caresses (même s'il y'a des jours où elle elle n'en a pas du tout envie et là garre aux mains, ça fait mal, elle y laisse même ses griffes!  :Big Grin: ) Elle est un peu casse pieds en ce moment car la demoiselle est en chaleur... elle miaule toute la nuit, se frotte de partout...mais la journée par contre on ne l'entends pas!!

----------


## Vanoushka

Une petite photo de la belle pour la route. C'était le jour de son arrivée!  :Smile:  D'autres suivront...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben j attends le carnet de sante et des que je le recois je te l envoie pour prendre rv chez le veto pour la sterilisation. Elle a du caractere la belette. Et avec ta chienne conment ca se passe ?

----------


## Vanoushka

Ben toujours pareil... elle est gentille Maija, elle la prévient, elle râle, elle crache mais ma chienne va carrément sous le meube alors Maija se défend comme elle peut. Elle a planté une de ses griffe dans la truffe à notre monstre, on a eut très peur d'autant plus qu'on a eu d mal à lui enlever. Mais rien n'y fait, elle contninue d'aller l'embêter, à croire qu'elle ne sent pas la douleur! Du coup Maija se cache toute la journée sous les meubles, impossible de la prendre en plus puisqu'elle est vraiment très virulente lorsqu'on la touche sur les côtés. (Mais y'a du progrès puisque maintenant elle vient d'elle même vers nous (que le soir hein, puisque que notre Doudou court à  toute vitesse lorsqu'elle la voit dehors). Ma mère a même pu lui faire un câlin ce matin, Maija est venue lui réclamer!  :Smile: )

Par contre, pas de problème  avec notre vieille mémére, Maija va volontier vers elle.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon faudrait pas qu'elle passe sa vie sous les meubles non plus la pauvre, c'est pas une vie. J'espère que ça va passer......tiens moi au courant et j'espère que ça va évoluer dans le bon sens car sinon ça va être problématique.

----------


## Vanoushka

oui oui on y pense bien...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Venise t'envoie directement le carnet. Dès que tu l'as prends RV ( j'ai eu véto au tel tt à l'heure je lui ai dit qu'on attendait le carnet ) pour la primo vaccination Typhus/Coryza + stérilisation. Tu me diras la date du RV.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> oui oui on y pense bien...


On va se laisser un peu de temps, y'a pas longtemps qu'elle est chez toi. Ton ouragan va peut être bien se calmer. C'est Vanoushka qui doit être contente elle a la paix pendant ce temps lol.

----------


## Vanoushka

Oui, on a déjà prévenu le véto mais il nous a dit de la laisser tranquille pendant ce temps.

Et t'as deviné juste: Vanoushka a la paix maintenant!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui mais la primo est importante meme si en appartement et sans autres chats. 

C est clair bon en tout cas merci pour les nouvelles ici pour les gens qui ont suivi son histoire.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Bambou a été enfin vacciné aujourd'hui. Comme niveau santé ça va mieux et qu'il a finit son traitement.
Faudra juste que je retourne voir le vétérinaire pour faire des examens de contrôle de ses reins.

Mais sinon le loulou va bien, très câlin, gentil et gourmand. Le vétérinaire lorsqu'il l'a vu pour les vaccins il m'a fait "il est beau quand même ce chat". Bah voui qu'il est beau mon petit père ! ^o^

----------


## Vanoushka

Enfin des bonnes nouvelles de Bambou!  :Smile: 


Une petite photo de la vilaine (vilaine parce qu'elle a fait pipi de partout hier soir et qu'elle a pleuré en non stop toute la nuit! )  :: )  Maija:

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bonne nouvelle pour bambou !

Vanoushka : prendre rv pour fin de semaine proochaine. je crois qu il est grand temps pour la sterilisation. Le carnet va arriver.

----------


## Vanoushka

Oui! Mais là impossible  de la toucher! Le pire c'est qu'elle vient se frotter à nous mais mord super fort dès qu'on la touche! Le véto nous a dit que c'était normal.
En attendant elle est très vilaine mais au moins on la voit! (le canapé est à elle maintenant, hein!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Et impossible d'y aller sinon elle grogne)

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Vive les chaleurs de Maija ^^''

----------


## chatperlipopette

La sterilisation va calmer ses ardeurs. je te tel demain.

----------


## Vanoushka

Des nouvelles de Maija: elle n'est plus en chaleur (ouf!  :: ) , va très bien, mange bien, va bien à sa littière...mais continue de se cacher à  cause de notre monstre. Elle a essayé de sortir hier mais notre chienne est arrivée en courant (et pourtant elle était à la cuisine, à croire qu'elle a un radar!). Du coup Maija a filé de nouveau sous le meuble! 

Sinon, on l'emmene chez le véto jeudi pour qu'elle soit stérilisée/ vaccinée Vendredi matin. C'est la seule solution qu'on ait trouvé, elle y passera une journée, la pauvre, mais impossible de la prendre sous le meuble, l'espace est trop petit pour qu'on s'y prenne à deux, en plus, elle nous détruit vraiment les mains.  Du coup on l'apatera avec de la pâté.

Voilà pour les nouvelles, je reviens vous donner des nouvelles Vendredi soir, une fois que Maija sera de retour à la maison!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok je note. Je penserai bien a elle vendredi.

----------


## Vanoushka

P.s: on vient de reçevoir le carnet de santé de la demoiselle! Merci beaucoup!!  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

Super ! Tu pourras rajouter dans la partie adéquate qu elle a été vermifugee ( 1/2cp milbemax 2/8 kg ) et de parasitée le jour de son arrivée ? Merci.

----------


## Vanoushka

Vi! Je le fais de suite.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci.

----------


## Vanoushka

C'est avec grande honte que je vous annonce que nous n'avons pas réussit à rentrer Maija dans le panier de transport! :x

Enfin, disons qu'on y est arrivé, une première fois, mais dès qu'on a eut le dos tourné pour prendre un sac elle avait filé...soit elle sait ouvrir la porte soit elle était mal fermée, je ne vois que ça...Impossible de la rentrer ensuite! On retente Lundi!

Sinon, elle va très bien. Elle commence de plus en plus à sortir (notre cyclone la laisse tranquille maintenant) et à jouer! Elle n'a fait que ça hier soir: elle sautait de partout, jouait avec sa queue et ses souris. C'est la première fois que ça lui arrivait. Elle vient même se frotter à nous mais n'aime toujours pas qu'on la caresse de nous même. Je  crois qu'elle a un peu peur des mains. En tout cas c'est un vrai petit amour et ça fait énormément plaisir de la voir changer comme ça!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

De bonnes nouvelles sauf pour la boite de transport lol. Par contre attention le jour ou tu l emmenes chez le veto, prevoir un sac ikea ou un truc du genre serait plus qye prudent.

----------


## SarahC

Oui, encore un chat échappé en FA dimanche dernier, perdu à Paris, introuvable. Noir. Pucé....

Donc attention, ou alors des trucs genre sangles, pr sécuriser la boite de haut en bas, et de long en large, grille incluse.

----------


## Vanoushka

Oui c'est ça qu'on cherchait justement! Mais pfff...je ne sais pas comment elle a pu ouvrir la boîte! Quelle coquine!

----------


## Vanoushka

Les photos ne lui rendent tellement pas hommage...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mettre du gros scotch marron.

C est vrai elle est beaucoup plus jolie en vrai. Difficile de les prendre en photo les noirauds. L ideal etant un fond blanc derriere.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mettre du gros scotch marron.

C est vrai elle est beaucoup plus jolie en vrai. Difficile de les prendre en photo les noirauds. L ideal etant un fond blanc derriere.

----------


## Vanoushka

Elle commence un peu à changer de couleur!! Elle devient aubrun sur le corps et la queue (pas la tête par contre). J'éspère qu'elle manque de rien. 

On y pensera bien au scotch marron alors! Merci bien du conseil!  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben si elle se détend c est déjà bon signe. Je reviens faire une virée à Lyon prochainement. Je commence à avoir du monde à visiter.

----------


## Vanoushka

Ha oui là elle est beaucoup plus détendu!! Elle est vraiment radieuse!

Une photo d'elle prise à l'instant: (on peut mieux distinguer le pelage roux foncé)

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## Terpsichore

Elle est magnifique  :Smile: 
La couleur qui change, c'est l'effet de la luminosité naturelle sur la plupart des poils noirs.

----------


## babe78

je reviens sur ce post donner quelques nouvelles des loulous sous La Patte de l'Espoir hormis Bambou puisqu'Alexiel est présente pour vous parler de son protégé

donc cette semaine 2, nous avons également pris en charge

Shadow, superbe noiraud adorable de 1 an qui a fait craquer toutes les bénévoles au dernier we adoption, un vrai Dom Juan et qui a trouvé sa famille la semaine dernière


 Grizzly, superbe chatounet sorti mal en point, qui après plus d'1 mois de traitement pour sa pneumonie a eu la chance de trouver sa famille au dernier we adoption avec une copine Giwane
voici les nouvelles des adoptants, c'est pour avoir des messages comme ca qu'on se bat toutes les semaines pour eux
*Nouvelles du 13 Février 2012 :
**Citation:*

*GRIZZLY : a-dooooo-rable, c'est un amour de chaton, débordant d'affection et de vitalité, du haut de ses grandes pattes et ses yeux de bille jaune, il a vite fait le tour de sa nouvelle maison, arpentant sans relache toutes les pièces du rdc et de l'étage, il adore l'escalier d'où rien ne lui échappe ! Il ronronne sans relâche, recherche en permanence notre contact et le confort, il a dormi avec nous cette nuit bien au chaud sous la couette !
Il a bon appétit, pas d'accident de litière, il a beaucoup dormi ce week-end, en général sur un lit là où c'est douillet. Pour l'heure, on trouve qu'il n'est pas très joueur malgré les sollicitations, mais il est vif et intéressé...
*




*Nouvelles du 20 Février 2012 :*
*Citation:*

Bonjour,

*Grizzly, toujours aussi craquant avec ses grands yeux jaune, celui-là c'est une boule de tendresse et de ron-rons, très vif, il joue des heures, il est curieux et tout à coup s'écroule de fatigue dans nos bras, dans un plaid, une boite en carton ou sous une couette (il ne dort jamais seul et change de lit régulièrement !!! un vrai bonheur pour toute la famille.)
Par contre, son traitement pour le Coryza est à présent terminé mais il éternue toujours par série, parfois avec mucosités sanguinolentes, on nous avait prévenu mais c'est très impressionnant... Il ronfle également (même sans dormir !), sans doute tout son système bronches+ORL est-il très encombré...
*






et Giwane, une petite craintive sortie aussi de fourrière cette semaine et adoptée avec Grizzly
et les nouvelles des adoptants qui ont suivi tous les conseils et aident la puce à progresser
*Nouvelles du 13 Février 2012 :
**Citation:*

*GIWANE : pour elle, nous sommes plus inquiets et un peu démunis. Après le trajet en voiture impeccable, l'un contre l'autre, pas de miaulements ni petit accident de parcours, on les a laissés tous deux sortir de leur caisse de transport tout seuls comme indiqués dans vos recommandations écrites. Grizzly très vite à l'aise comme dit plus haut, Giwane l'air terrorisé, respiration rapide, prostrée au fond de la caisse, courbant l'échine quand une main s'approche pour la rassurer, crachant et griffant... Elle a fini par en sortir pour aller se planquer derrière les éléments de cuisine intégrée, dans un endroit inatteignable pour aller la chercher ! Elle y a passé toute la journée et une partie de la nuit, Dimanche matin nous l'avons cherchée partout et retrouvée à l'étage, cachée de la même façon mais sous la cabine douche (qui est surélevée sur des pieds en bois, dans un angle impossible à atteindre, derrière des tuyaux... Elle y était encore ce matin, mais il semblerait qu'elle en sorte de temps en temps car nous avons entendu des bruits... Sans doute que quand elle nous entend arriver, elle retourne illico dans sa cachette...)
Du coup, nous ne savons pas si elle a mangé, fait ses besoins dans la litière (ou ailleurs !??!), etc... Leur coin est dans la cuisine au rez-de-chaussée, ça lui fait donc un peu de chemin à présent pour l'atteindre...
Nous avons suivi vos recos écrites là-aussi : retirer la nourriture la nuit pour l'obliger à descendre le jour, ce sera très calme en journée puisque nous travaillons et enfants en cours, nous ne voulons pas déplacer la nourriture vers elle mais qu'elle vienne à la nourriture...
Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'évolution cette semaine, nous espérons qu'elle va prendre confiance et se rapprocher de nous, que son copain Grizzly va lui expliquer qu'elle peut avoir confiance et qu'on ne lui veut que du bien... J'espère que la tâche ne sera pas trop longue et que ce ne sera pas une chatte craintive ou agressive... De toute évidence, ses 1ers rapports avec l'homme n'ont pas été harmonieux ! Ce serait bien que nous puissions réduire son espace pour démarrer, qu'elle s'acclimate à la maison mais avec 2-3 pièces maxi, mais pour cela il faudrait qu'elle sorte de son impossible cachette...*




*Nouvelles du 20 Février 2012 :*
*Citation:*

Bonjour,

Depuis, quelques progrès pour *Giwane que nous avons réussi après maints stratagèmes à faire sortir de sa cachette sous la douche : elle a même dormi à 2 reprises sur le lit d'une de mes filles, mais de façon très courte malgré les sollicitations de son copain Grizzly qui l'appelle, la visite souvent et l'encourage à rester avec lui...
Elle n'est pas sereine du tout en présence humaine, les pupilles dilatées, se déplace pliée ventre à terre, sursaute et s'enfuie au moindre bruit... Elle sort la nuit des 2 cachettes qu'elle s'est trouvée (pourtant inconfortables et improbables pour un chat !) pour aller faire ses besoins, nous l'entendons faire et sans doute la journée aussi quand nous ne sommes pas là.
Nous avons décidé de ne donner à manger que le jour pour lui faire comprendre quelques rituels, et qu'elle doit venir à la nourriture et non la nourriture venir à elle... Du coup, et parce qu'elle est affamée, nous l'isolons 1h dans la cuisine le soir sans Grizzly qui ne lui laisserait pas grand-chose... Ainsi là, nous pouvons enfin l'approcher, lui parler, la caresser, elle n'a pas l'air hostile même si très méfiante, parfois elle ronronne même ! mais dès qu'elle peut, elle s'enfuie à nouveau ventre à terre se cacher, c'est à n'y rien comprendre...
Tout viendra avec le temps, nous sommes très patients et attentionnés, et espérons que nous pourrons bientôt lui prodiguer toute la tendresse et les soins qu'elle mérite...

Je laisse passer la semaine et emmènerais Grizzly et Giwane pour les présenter à notre vétérinaire : pour Grizzly, afin de parler de sa santé fragile et du traitement suite Coryza à adopter si besoin, Giwane pour un rappel de vaccin, vérifier-retirer ses fils d'ovarioctomie et des conseils liés à son comportement pour le moins distant...

Merci de votre sollicitude, je demanderai à une de mes filles de laisser des nouvelles et photos dès que possible.

Cordialement*




*Nouvelles du 21 Février 2012 :*
*Citation:*

Bonjour,

Oh joie : d'énormes progrès pour *Giwane ces dernières 24H qu'on tenait à vous faire partager...
Nous venons enfin de goûter, ainsi qu'elle apparemment !, à la joie de l'avoir sur les genoux (dans un plaid) une grosse demi-heure hier soir, avant qu'elle ne s'en retourne se réfugier dans coin sombre inaccessible de la cuisine qu'elle affectionne... Elle avait auparavant mangé toute seule dans la cuisine depuis qu'on l'isole au moins une heure pour qu'elle y soit tranquille, en notre présence ou pas.
Cette nuit, beaucoup de tapage dans le couloir (elle a joué dans l'escalier avec un ustensile à plumes (type plumeau) !!! entre-temps, elle a réussi à accéder à un sac de croquettes que j'avais caché dans un tiroir coulissant de la cuisine (elle y a accédé par l'arrière des éléments, crevé le sac et en a mangé copieusement !!!
Et ce matin, entrée en douce dans notre chambre, après maints tours et détours méfiants, allées et venues vers la fenêtre, sous le lit, les tables de nuit, les étagères de linge, etc... elle s'est allongée au bout de notre lit, puis s'est approchée subrepticement entre nous et s'est laissée caresser avec force ronrons !
Dans un demi-sommeil, nous pensions que c'était Grizzly, nous n'en sommes pas encore revenus ! Pour le coup ce dernier nous a fait une petite crise de jalousie (la poussant du museau et des pattes pour qu'elle s'écarte, prenant sa place et quémandant des caresses, miaulant beaucoup alors que d'habitude il est très discret et boudant un peu ce matin...

Nous sommes donc sur la bonne voie avec elle, et toute la famille s'en rejouit !*



[/img

ne reste que la petite Gitoune, copine de Giwane qui cherche encore sa famille. elle est un peu craintive mais progresse dans sa fa

Voila de nouvelles photos de *Gitoune 

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Nous avons bien reçu les dons pour l'association et je remercie chaleureusement tous les donateurs et ceux qui soutiennent ces chats de fourrière qui, comme vous le voyez, sont de magnifiques chats qui ne demandent qu'à être aimé et à redonner confiance*

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oh bah ça Shadow, qu'est-ce qu'il m'a fait craquer au weekend d'adoption à demander des câlins avec sa petite voix ^^

Pour ceux qui veulent des nouvelles de Bambou, il va bien depuis la fin de son traitement. Une fois retapé, j'ai pu enfin la semaine dernière le mettre en contact avec Kanoma (mon loulou).
Ils ont bien fait connaissance et Bambou n'était pas du tout intimidé par le caractère foufou et joueur de Kanoma.

Par exemple quand Kanoma a son quart d'heure de folie à courir dans tout l'appart' et à sauter par dessus Bambou dans sa course, le tout en poussant des petits bruits au passage de Bambou. Et bien dans ces moments là, Bambou me regarde un peu consterné, l'air de dire "il est pas bien dans sa tête ton chat"
Et maintenant ils font même des courses poursuites quand Bambou en a un peu marre de le voir faire l'abruti devant lui. D'ailleurs ils m'ont réveillée comme ça ce matin xD (et oui même un chat de cet âge ça sait jouer et courir un peu ^^)

Bambou, est vraiment un loulou très câlin. Maintenant sur le lit j'ai deux loulous pour me tenir chaud la nuit ^^

Concernant la santé de Bambou, il faut quand même surveiller ses reins, c'est pourquoi la semaine prochaine je l'emmène faire une échographie de contrôle pour ça.

Voici quelques nouvelles photos de Bambou (cliquez sur l'aperçu pour agrandir la photo) :

----------


## Muriel P

> Oh bah ça Shadow, qu'est-ce qu'il m'a fait craquer au weekend d'adoption à demander des câlins avec sa petite voix ^^
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent des nouvelles de Bambou, il va bien depuis la fin de son traitement. Une fois retapé, j'ai pu enfin la semaine dernière le mettre en contact avec Kanoma (mon loulou).
> Ils ont bien fait connaissance et Bambou n'était pas du tout intimidé par le caractère foufou et joueur de Kanoma.
> 
> Par exemple quand Kanoma a son quart d'heure de folie à courir dans tout l'appart' et à sauter par dessus Bambou dans sa course, le tout en poussant des petits bruits au passage de Bambou. Et bien dans ces moments là, Bambou me regarde un peu consterné, l'air de dire "il est pas bien dans sa tête ton chat"
> Et maintenant ils font même des courses poursuites quand Bambou en a un peu marre de le voir faire l'abruti devant lui. D'ailleurs ils m'ont réveillée comme ça ce matin xD (et oui même un chat de cet âge ça sait jouer et courir un peu ^^)
> 
> Bambou, est vraiment un loulou très câlin. Maintenant sur le lit j'ai deux loulous pour me tenir chaud la nuit ^^
> ...


Merci pour les nouvelles de Bambou ! Il est trop mignon ce chat  ::  C'est super qu'il se mette à jouer avec ton loulou ! 
On attend des nouvelles de l'écho des reins, en espérant qu'elles soient bonnes !

----------


## Vanoushka

Qu'est ce qu'ils sont beaux ces loulous!  ::  De vraies bouilles à bisous!

En tout cas, c'est génial que Bambou aille mieux et qu'il ait maintenant un compagnon de jeu!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oh que oui qu'il est mignon ^^

Et sinon concernant Bambou je viens de créer un sujet de covoiturage pour lui afin qu'il puisse aller à sa visite de contrôle samedi 3 Mars pour ses reins, chez le vétérinaire de l'association :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/45604-CHAMPIGNY-SUR-MARNE-(94)-MONTIGNY-LE-BRETONNEUX-(78180)-pour-un-chat-le-3-MARS-2012
Parce que bon 2h de transports en commun avec 4 transports différents (2 RER, 1 metro et 1 bus) c'est plutôt pénible à supporter pour Bambou.

----------


## Vanoushka

Des nouvelles de Maija: elle vient de se faire stérilisé et va très bien.

Sinon, on avait remarqué que sa bouche était bizare, toujours sale et qu'elle bavait en mangeant: le véto a regardé et elle a eut la machoire fracturée... =/

Voilà pour les nouvelles!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vanoushka je te tel.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je reviens aux nouvelles concernant Bambou.
Aujourd'hui il  a été a une visite de contrôle  de ses reins (échographie et prise de sang). Le petit père a encore les  reins infiltrés. L'infiltration a d'ailleurs progressé.

Sa pancréatite est réglée par contre.

Donc  il est sous traitement pour à peu près 2 semaines et a dorénavant une  alimentation spécifique concernant ses reins. (avant ça il n'en avait  pas à cause de sa pancréatite).

Il devra faire une nouvelle visite de contrôle dans à peu près 4 mois.

----------


## lynt

Ça avance pour Bambou c'est bien, fais lui un gros câlin pour moi  :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

Facture pour les petits avec les oreilles bizarres:

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Ils sont vraiment trop mimis.

Merci pour les nouvelles de Bambou.

----------


## Lady92

Comment vont les mimi curly a present?

----------


## SarahC

:: *J'AI BESOIN DE VOUS ICI, APPEL AUX FA ACTUELLES OU AUX ANCIENNES FA, COURTE OU LONGUE DUREE!*  :: 

*QUI A ENVIE DE M'AIDER (LES CHATS, PAS MOI) EN  NOUS FAISANT PARTAGER SA PREMIERE EXPERIENCE DE FA OU UNE EXPERIENCE DE  FA VOUS AYANT PARTICULIEREMENT MARQUE? OU PLUSIEURS!* *C'EST PAR ICI!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/46696-J-ai-sauvé-un-chat-en-devenant-FA-mon-expérience-et-pourquoi-je-ne-la-regrette-pas!?p=1007520#post1007520

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Voici deux photos que j'ai pu faire hier. Je n'ai pas pu résister en voyant Bambou se coucher sur Kanoma (mon chat) :
 

Et au passage d'autres photos datant d'il y a quelques jours :




On a l'impression qu'ils sont toujours en train de dormir ces deux là vu les photos que je prends  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(NB: Comme d'habitude cliquez sur les aperçus pour voir les photos en grands.)

----------


## Lady92

Ils sont mignons tous les 2  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oh que oui qu'ils sont mignons et ils le savent.

Car lundi soir Kanoma et Bambou m'ont fait : "Nous Sommes encore plus mignons - Le retour de la Vengeance des chats choupinous"
De ça je n'ai pas pu résister à les prendre une nouvelle fois en photo en gagatisant.

 
(cliquez sur les photos pour les agrandir)

A croire qu'ils font un concours de "mignonnerie"

----------


## chatperlipopette

Trop choupinou !

----------


## Lady92

C est bien vrai, difficile de les departager... Egalite pour tous les 2  ::

----------


## Muriel P

J'adore  ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

trop choux

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Encore des nouvelles et photos de Bambou qui coule des jours heureux auprès de mon chat Kanoma en attendant qu'il trouve sa famille pour la vie ! *(cliquez sur les photos pour les agrandir)*

Lundi de Pâques, jour férié j'ai passé l'après-midi à faire la sieste avec  Bambou et Kanoma. Bambou ne dit rien quand mon gros Kanoma vient dormir  sur lui. 
Au contraire ! Bambou fait la toilette de Kanoma faisant  ainsi ronronner de plaisir mon minet (à chaque fois que ça arrive je  loupe le moment où Bambou toilette Kanoma) :
  

Vendredi matin lorsque je séchais mes cheveux je me suis sentie observée à l'entrée de la chambre :
 

Mais lorsque je me suis approchée ils ont fait les innocents, style "mais non on t'observait pas !" :


Et dimanche soir j'ai enfin pu prendre une vidéo de Bambou faisant la toilette de Kanoma,  depuis le temps que je voulais en faire une ! (à chaque fois je n'avais  pas mon téléphone portable à proximité et dès que je bougeais Bambou me  suivait)




(Désolée pour la qualité vidéo de mon téléphone et du son de la télé derrière qui diffusait un drama coréen.)

J'adore la tête de Kanoma à la fin quand Bambou arrête, il a l'air de dire : "Oooh c'est déjà fini..."


Comme quoi un chat FIV+ peut très bien vivre avec un chat négatif au FIV, Bambou est tout aussi gentil et câlin que les autres chats.
En plus il adore la compagnie des êtres humains, Bambou me suit partout où je vais dans mon "micro appartement", il veut aller avec moi aux toilettes, ou même si je fais 2 pas pour chercher un truc vite fait dans la pièce d'à côté il me suit.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Alexiel pour cette magnifique illustration qu un chat non Fiv peut parfaitement cohabiter avec un autre chat Fiv
J espère que ca aidera les adoptants ou les FA à se lancer et franchir le pas malgré la peur
Je me souviens de l arrivée de Bambou dans ta salle de bain avec Kanoma derrière la porte et déjà très intéressé par celui qui allait devenir son nouvel ami.
J adore tes photos et ta vidéo. Quel complicité entre ces 2 là!

----------


## SarahC

Oh ben, c'est la semaine des photos en duo, après les Cathymini et les Sydney21!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ils vont rester ensemble?  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Merci Alexiel pour cette magnifique illustration qu un chat non Fiv peut parfaitement cohabiter avec un autre chat Fiv
> J espère que ca aidera les adoptants ou les FA à se lancer et franchir le pas malgré la peur
> Je me souviens de l arrivée de Bambou dans ta salle de bain avec Kanoma derrière la porte et déjà très intéressé par celui qui allait devenir son nouvel ami.
> J adore tes photos et ta vidéo. Quel complicité entre ces 2 là!


Oui il y a de la complicité entre eux deux même si parfois ça se chamaille un peu mais c'est normal entre chats. Il y a beaucoup de jeux, courses poursuites et de jeux de pouvoir mais ça reste très gentillet.

----------


## Muriel P

Elle est terrible cette photo !!! Merci Alexiel-chan pour les photos et la vidéo !! Ils sont trop mignons ces loulous  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Ils vont rester ensemble?


J'espère pour Bambou qu'il trouvera une famille, même si vu son âge, le fait qu'il soit FIV avec une IRC c'est pas très "vendeur".
Comme ça je pourrai continuer à faire FA et à sauver d'autres minets. Parce que bon comme c'est petit chez moi je peux pas prendre plus de 1 chat en FA. ^^
Je l'aime beaucoup Bambou mais j'espère vraiment qu'il trouvera une famille aimante.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Oh trop mimi la toilette.
Ils sont trop chou ensembles.

----------


## Lady92

::  Kanoma ne sera peut etre pas d accord de voir son copain partir...

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oh et bien Kanoma il est tellement pot de colle avec moi qu'il sera pas trop perturbé. Il me fait des fois son jaloux quand je m'occupe de Bambou. J'ai un minet un peu exclusif mais qui sait faire de la place aux chats que j'ai pu avoir en FA quand même ^^

----------


## chatperlipopette

Maija va bien si toutefois elle a été assez perturbée pendant ses deux mois. Désormais elle est en FALD chez Terpsichore. J'espère avoir bientôt des photos pour vous les faire partager et essayer de trouver une famille pour la belle.

----------


## Faraday

Bambou et Kanoma, le couple de l'année !  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Donc voici Maïja chez Terpsichore :



On est bien dans les bras à nounou hein ?

----------


## Gaston

Elle est magnifique cette petite puce............ Un poils long et soyeux............ Elle devrait faire craquer sa future famille........

----------


## Terpsichore

Petite mamourette, elle est trop chou. Elle me fait vraiment craquer cette chatte, super caractère j'adore.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Elle est toute chouchoute !

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

waouh très belle

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Voici quelques nouvelles de Bambou.

Tout d'abord voici une nouvelle photo de Bambou en compagnie de Kanoma datant du 22 avril :


Et une vidéo datant de ce soir où on le voit jouer comme un fou avec une  souris fourrée d'herbe à chat. (cadeau zooplus que j'avais reçu à Noël)  
C'est d'ailleurs le seul jouet avec lequel il joue régulièrement. Et oui il n'y a pas d'âge pour jouer  :: 



Comme quoi il n'a pas été trop perturbé par son séjour de 3 jours dans une autre FA (le temps que j'étais partie en weekend) où apparemment il est resté très apeuré sans oser trop manger à  cause des bruits qu'il ne connaissait pas et surement à cause des  odeurs du chien.
Décidément il a ses repères bien définis chez moi et est très attaché à moi.  (d'ailleurs depuis que je l'ai récupéré maintenant je le trouve encore  plus câlin et bavard. ^^)

----------


## Lady92

Ils sont trop beaux tes jumeaux... J adore, ils ont presque le meme marquage  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Merci pour les nouvelles ! Ca fait plaisir de voir les bouilles de Bambou et Kanoma ! Ils sont trop mignons tous les 2  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui ils sont mignons ces deux bébés !
J'espère bien qu'un jour Bambou trouve sa famille.

(et Kanoma n'est pas à adopter  :Stick Out Tongue:  Il n'est pas compris avec Bambou même s'ils sont souvent ensemble sur les photos. xD D'ailleurs j'avais adopté Kanoma en 2010 sur Rescue, un premier pas dans la PA en tant qu'adoptante)

----------


## lynt

Le duo craquant  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Maija va très bien. Elle aura une visite prochainement.

----------


## TROCA

De nouvelles photos de la jolie Maija ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Prise avec le tel donc pas de super qualité

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Des nouvelles de Bambou qui continue problèmes sur problèmes.
Aujourd'hui il a été voir le vétérinaire pour le débridement d'un abcès dentaire.

Bref là il est en isolation dans ma chambre le temps qu'il cicatrise de l'incision qui a du être faîtes pour ça (ça fait un peu boucherie quand on assiste à ce genre de truc .__.  et là il met encore quelques gouttes de sang par terre et sur le lit)
Je vais devoir désinfecter la plaie matin, midi et soir si possible (sinon que matin et soir)

Voilà pour les nouvelles.

----------


## lynt

Pauvre tit père... Bon courage et merci de si bien prendre soin de lui  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Bah je fais mon possible.
En tout cas durant la nuit et ce matin il allait bien il était très câlin tout ça. Par contre en fin de journée je l'ai trouvé complètement abattu, fatigué. Il ne mange pas grand chose voire rien. Donc peut-être que la chaleur joue beaucoup mais quand même. (J'ai la "malchance" d'avoir un appart' qui donne plein Sud, mais bon je laisse les volets fermé avec les fenêtres ouvertes.)

Donc je pense que demain je vais devoir retourner voir le veto pour lui.

----------


## lynt

Je croise fort les doigts pour que tu t'inquiètes à tort. Tiens nous au courant.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Bon c'est étrange mais ce matin il va mieux. Du coup je sais pas si  j'appelle le veto. Ca se trouve il fonctionnait un peu au ralenti à  cause de la chaleur et comme il est âgé il y est plus sensible.
Il a même un peu mangé ce matin.

En  temps normal il faut souvent insister et rester à côté de lui pour  qu'il mange. Là j'avais laissé sa ration en libre service et cette  habitude changée l'a peut-être perturbé. Et le fait d'être tout seul  sans son copain Kanoma l'a aussi peut-être un peu perturbé. Je sais pas.  :/
Comme il FIV, IRC, avec une tendance à l'anémie et qu'en plus samedi on lui a vidé un abcès dentaire je m'inquiète dès qu'il y a un truc.

Je vais essayer de passer plus de temps avec lui aujourd'hui pour voir. (Hier c'était un peu la course pour trouver un veto et des pharmacies de garde pour Genki et son gros coryza)

----------


## Rinou

Bon courage Alexiel-chan et plein de papouilles à tes minous. J'espère que ça va aller.

----------


## Muriel P

J'espère que Bambou et Genki vont vite aller mieux. Bon courage à toi !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Bambou va mieux. 

Il remange depuis quelques jours. Il était juste dégoûté de sa pâtée au point de ne plus toucher non plus à ses croquettes.
J'ai acheté une autre marque de pâtée médicalisée pour ses reins et depuis il dévore tout. Et vu qu'il fait moins chaud en ce moment il est moins raplaplat le pépère. ^^

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le post de MAIJA : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...6/#post1159035
Voici le post de GUIZMO : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...7/#post1159047

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Des photos prises hier. 

Bambou dormait tranquillement dans le  panier de Kanoma quand celui-ci surgit de la chambre (où il dormait  aussi) pour aller dormir et se faire câliner par Bambou. (Bambou fait la  toilette de Kanoma que quand celui-ci vient se coller près de lui pour  lui demander ça)

 

(On voit bien la différence de gabarit. xD Mon chat est un peu hors  norme tout le monde arrête pas de me dire qu'il est trèèèès grand)

----------


## chatperlipopette

T'as pas l'impression que le panier est trop petit ? Ca déborde  :Smile:

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Si un peu xD
Mais à la base c'est pour un seul chat ce panier ^^'' Chose que Kanoma n'a pas compris. C'est le panier qu'il a depuis qu'il est bébé (avant il ne remplissait pas la moitié du panier )

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Voici des petites nouvelles de Bambou si cela intéresse.

Alors, 4 mois après la mise en place du traitement de son IRC, Bambou a eu droit à une visite de contrôle.

Il  n'y a pas eu d'évolution, son IRC a l'air de se stabiliser, son taux  d'urée a un peu baissé et sa créatinine est restée stationnaire. Et au  niveau des échographies pas de grosses évolutions au niveau de ses  reins. Il a toujours la vésicule biliaire un peu irritée, conséquence de  sa pancréatite. Donc pas de dégradation depuis la dernière fois. On  continue donc avec ses croquettes et pâtées médicalisées ainsi que son  médicament qu'il a à vie. Il faudra donc aller vérifier l'état de ses  reins à peu près tous les 6 mois.

La vétérinaire qui l'a vu  préconise aussi de lui faire retirer ses dernières dents étant donné  leur état, ça l'aidera pour son IRC. Mais avant de lui retirer les dents  il faudra lui faire une cardiographie pour vérifier son coeur et voir  s'il supportera une anesthésie car souvent les IRC ont des soucis  cardiaques, de plus elle a entendu un petit souffle au cœur en  l’auscultant.

Bref il faudra y retourner dans pas longtemps pour de nouveaux examens et voir si une extraction des dents est possible.

----------


## Coxigrue

> Voici des petites nouvelles de Bambou si cela intéresse.
> 
> Alors, 4 mois après la mise en place du traitement de son IRC, Bambou a eu droit à une visite de contrôle.
> 
> Il  n'y a pas eu d'évolution, son IRC a l'air de se stabiliser, son taux  d'urée a un peu baissé et sa créatinine est restée stationnaire. Et au  niveau des échographies pas de grosses évolutions au niveau de ses  reins. Il a toujours la vésicule biliaire un peu irritée, conséquence de  sa pancréatite. Donc pas de dégradation depuis la dernière fois. On  continue donc avec ses croquettes et pâtées médicalisées ainsi que son  médicament qu'il a à vie. Il faudra donc aller vérifier l'état de ses  reins à peu près tous les 6 mois.
> 
> La vétérinaire qui l'a vu  préconise aussi de lui faire retirer ses dernières dents étant donné  leur état, ça l'aidera pour son IRC. Mais avant de lui retirer les dents  il faudra lui faire une cardiographie pour vérifier son coeur et voir  s'il supportera une anesthésie car souvent les IRC ont des soucis  cardiaques, de plus elle a entendu un petit souffle au cur en  lauscultant.
> 
> Bref il faudra y retourner dans pas longtemps pour de nouveaux examens et voir si une extraction des dents est possible.


Merci pour les nouvelles du joli Bambou. :: 
J'espère que l'opération sera possible et que sa santé va s'améliorer.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Comme pour RUBY qui est également IRC contrôle tous les 6 mois et le véto avait arraché quasi toutes ses dents ( il lui reste 2 crocs ) en s'assurant évidemment qu'elle pouvait supporter l'anesthésie.
J'espère qu'il en sera de même pour Bambou.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'espère aussi qu'il pourra supporter l'anesthésie tout comme Ruby. Je pense qu'il lui restera pas grand chose comme dents après extraction, il a déjà quasi plus rien à part quelques dents au fond.

Sinon j'ai oublié de poster une vidéo que j'ai prise le 10 juin.

Un nouvel instant tendresse entre Bambou et Kanoma (mon chat) :



Kanoma était venu près de Bambou pour qu'il lui fasse des câlins et sa toilette. (et sinon désolée pour la qualité pourrie de cette vidéo prise par mon téléphone portable)

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'adore ces moments là !

----------


## Muriel P

Ils sont troop mignons tous les 2 !! On espère de bonnes nouvelles de Bambou prochainement, et que son extraction de dents sera possible  ::

----------


## pouetpouet

Petit hs : hier en faisant les soldes, j'ai vu pleins de caisses transport chat neuves à 5 euros à la foire fouille de Nanteuil les MEAUX.
ça peut sans doute interesser Rinou,Gaia, sydney ...
BIZBIZ

----------


## lynt

Qu'ils sont craquants tous les deux  :: .  C'est pas la joie pour Bambou. J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de mauvaise surprise à l'écho, Bambou a déjà plus que son lot de soucis. Je croise les doigts pour le beau pépère, fais lui un gros câlin pour moi.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Câlin transmis ^^

C'est vrai qu'il n'a pas une santé de fer mais pour son âge et sa pathologie il se porte plutôt bien. Malgré son IRC il mange bien. Pour l'aider à baisser ses taux d'urée et de créatinine il faudrait retirer ses dents en mauvais état. 

En tout cas le petit père va bien, il dort beaucoup mais ça c'est un peu normal vu son âge. Il a aussi ses moments de folies avec un de ses jouets ou avec mon chat quand celui-ci l'embête un peu trop. Mais de manière générale c'est un chat très calme, discret, un brin timide et d'une grande douceur qui n'aime pas spécialement rester dans les bras mais qui ne dira rien et attendra qu'on le lâche. Mais malgré ça il aime quand même se coller à moi et depuis quelques temps je me réveille avec lui qui dort contre mes jambes.

Avant il ne le faisait pas, mais maintenant à mon retour du travail il m'attend devant la porte pour m'accueillir. Bref il est très attachant.

Maintenant que sa santé se stabilise, j'espère qu'il trouvera une famille aimante malgré ses soucis et son âge.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Bon je suis de retour de vacances et tout s'est bien passé pour Bambou durant mon absence.
Une amie passait le voir tous les jours et il l'accueillait avec des câlins.

Quand  je suis revenue au départ il se demandait ce que je faisais là après un  peu plus d'une semaine d'absence. Mais très vite il m'a collée pour ne  pas me quitter. (tout comme mon gros minet Kanoma). La première nuit  j'ai dû la passée entourée de deux matou pour me tenir chaud. Ils  m'avaient manqués aussi ^__^

Voici des photos de Bambou que j'avais faites fin juillet et que j'avais oublié de poster :

26 juillet 2012 au matin avant d'aller au boulot, Bambou qui pattoune dans le panier :

(cliquez sur la photo pour l'agrandir)

28 juillet 2012 en rentrant du boulot le soir, il faisait très chaud ce  jour là mais malgré tout ils restèrent collés l'un à l'autre :

(cliquez sur la photo pour l'agrandir)

Un peu plus tard dans la soirée : "oui malgré la chaleur on veut fusionner ensemble" :

(cliquez sur la photo pour l'agrandir)

Quelques minutes après : "ça suffit il fait trop chaud, je descend du canapé pour aller me rafraîchir sur le carrelage" :

(cliquez sur la photo pour l'agrandir)

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Merci pour les nouvelles et photos. J'adore ton duo.  ::

----------


## Lady92

Moi aussi, j adore ton duo  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Voui ils sont mignons tous les deux ^^

Sinon, il y a peu j'ai enfin acheté un petit laser pour jouer avec les chats.
Hier, après  une période d'observation de mon chat qui courait partout après la  lumière, Bambou s'est également pris au jeu en essayant d'attraper et de  manger la petite lumière. Troooop mignon <3

Il ne joue pas avec beaucoup de jouet mais le laser il aime bien =D
J'ai  également un circuit avec deux balles mais il préfère regarder mon chat  y jouer, il comprend pas que pour faire avancer la balle il faut mettre  les pattes dans les trous. En effet, le peu de fois où il a essayé il  essayait tout doucement d'attraper les balles en touchant le plastique  du circuit sans y enfoncer ses pattes dans les trous.

----------


## chatperlipopette

En général le laser ils adorent !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Voici quelques nouvelles de Bambou qui a eu droit aujourd'hui à son échocardiographie avant d'avoir son opération d'extraction des dents.

L'écho  n'a montré aucun signe de maladie ou problème cardiaque, il a juste une  petite boursouflure sur une des veines. D'après le vétérinaire il n'y a  rien de grave là dedans et ça ne devrait pas bouger.
Comme les examens étaient bons ils ont pu l'opérer.

Il  a eu 2 dents de retirées de chaque côté en haut, mais aussi une dent  qui était pourrie et une autre qui avait un abcès. Au total 4 dents de  retirées et il ne lui en reste plus qu'une saine maintenant.
Bambou  avait également un granulome en bas dans la bouche sur le côté gauche,  le vétérinaire l'a donc retiré. Le granulome n'étant pas trop important  le vétérinaire a estimé qu'il n'y avait pas besoin de l'analyser.

Le petit père a eu une anesthésie la plus légère possible afin de préserver ses reins.

Pour  la suite des évènements, je vais devoir lui donner pendant 7 jours  matin et soir un antibiotique et lui nettoyer une fois par jour  l'intérieur de sa bouche avec un coton tige et un bain de bouche sans  alcool. (il va bientôt lui falloir un pilulier avec tous ses médocs xD)

Et désormais Bambou devra manger à vie de la nourriture humide.

A  son retour chez moi le petit Bambou avait l'ai exténué mais toujours  aussi adorable. Il s'est jeté sur l'eau, il avait soif le pépère.
Pour  le moment je l'ai séparé de Kanoma le temps qu'il se retape, on ne sait  jamais si saignement, faudrait pas prendre le risque qu'il transmette  le FIV. Donc Bambou va dormir avec moi dans la chambre. ^^

En  tout cas je tiens à remercier à nouveau Mélusine23 de l'avoir emmené et  ramené de chez le véto malgré les embouteillages sur le retour.

Et sinon pour le plaisir des yeux voici des photos datant du 25 Août.

Plic et Ploc comme j'aime à les appeler tous les deux :

----------


## chatperlipopette

Super que l'opération se soit bien passée. Tu dois être soulagée !

----------


## lynt

Une bonne chose de faite, j'espère que ça va aller pour lui maintenant et qu'il va bien se remettre de son aventure d'aujourd'hui.
Tu vas trouver un Kanoma jaloux devant ta porte demain matin  ::  (s'il te laisse dormir ; chez moi un coup pareil, ça gratterait à la porte toute la nuit).

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Chatperlipopette : Oui je suis soulagée que tout se soit bien passé. Et voilà un gros truc en moins à faire ! ^^

Lynt :La dernière fois où j'ai dû faire ça pendant une semaine à cause d'un abcès dentaire de Bambou j'avais Kanoma qui miaulait toute la nuit pour que je le rejoigne. Je me levais souvent du coup pour aller le voir (genre je me levais pour lui faire des câlins à 3h du matin xD)

En ce moment j'ai en plus Ginkgo en quarantaine dans la salle de bain qui miaulait les premiers jours pour que j'aille le voir. Heureusement qu'il s'est calmé depuis.

Pour cette première nuit Kanoma m'a pas trop embêté à moins qu'à force je ne l'entende plus à cause de la fatigue cumulée ^^''

Bref nuit relativement calme j'ai l'impression et c'est tant mieux =D

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Voici quelques nouvelles photos de Bambou prises par une amie hier (samedi 1er septembre) :

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Bambou s'avère de plus en plus joueur. Par exemple hier soir il a passé un long moment à s'éclater avec le circuit.
Il est même devenu super sociable avec les inconnus. Par exemple hier le copain de ma soeur est passé chez moi et bien il a été lui dire bonjour en lui faisant des câlins.

Il est également amoureux de ma soeur je crois bien. Il dort beaucoup avec elle et recherche sa compagnie depuis qu'elle vit chez moi. ^^

Voici quelques photos de Bambou en compagnie de Kanoma datant du 4 octobre dernier :
 

 

Et voici des photos de Bambou, Kanoma (mon chat) et Ginkgo (SEM 34) chacun sur un étage de l'arbre à chat (photos datant du 11 octobre) :
 


*
(Cliquez sur les photos pour les agrandir)*

----------


## Lady92

je les adore ces 2 la  ::  
Bambou et Kanoma c est comme Souris et Surprise, Bonnie & Clyde, Tristan et Iseult...
Tu as vraiment de la chance qu ils soient aussi proches, ils sont si Beaux a voir tous les 2 :amour:
franchement je suis super jalouse
Grosses gratouilles a tous les 2 de ma part

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui ils sont trop craquants dans ces grands moments de câlins. Je les adore aussi mes amours <3

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Merci pr les news sur cet ancien sujet!

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Super j'adore ton duo. Tu l'adopte ?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Non je l'adopte pas. Mais il y a peu de chance que quelqu'un l'adopte.
En attendant il reste chez moi pour ses vieux jours. ^^

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pour le fanclub de Bambou, voici 2 petites vidéos d'une soirée de folie pour Bambou, qui depuis  qu'il sait jouer avec le circuit, s'éclate comme un malade.

Les 2 vidéos datent du 22 octobre dernier :

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Un miracle s'est produit ce soir.
Bambou est adopté. Il partira à Lyon rejoindre ses adoptants dès que possible.

Je suis toute émue de cette adoption. Cela fait11 mois qu'il est chez moi.
Je suis heureuse qu'une bonne fée se soit penchée sur lui, que cette famille ait eu un coup de coeur pour lui.
Il sera dans une famille ayant 6 enfants, 2 chiens et 2 chats. Il sera entouré d'amour et d'attention dans une grande maison pour sa retraite.

Ce sont des gens qui avaient déjà adopté leurs 2 chats en SPA et désiraient adopter un chat âgé en tant que 3e chat pour lui offrir une agréable fin de vie. Un vrai coup de coeur pour eux en voyant Bambou.

J'en reviens pas.
J'en pleure de joie ce soir, tout en pensant qu'il va me manquer.

C'est vraiment, pour ma part, la plus belle adoption que j'ai pu faire en tant que famille d'accueil. Bambou et la plus belle histoire que j'ai pu vivre à ce jour. ^^

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Trop contente pour Bambou
Je me souviens encore quand je te l avais déposé dans ta salle de bain pour faire sa quarantaine en sortant de fourrière où il s était tout de suite lové dans son micro panier. J ai toujours une affection particulière pour tous ces chats FIV dont j arrive à me persuader que leur gentillesse serait génétique.

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  Génial pour BAMBOU !!!!!!! On espère avoir encore de ses nouvelles. Alors profites bien de lui encore......

----------


## lynt

Super nouvelle pour Bambou ! Bon courage  :: .

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'ai dû laissé partir Bambou hier soir.
J'ai réalisé qu'il partait quand j'ai dû le mettre dans la caisse de transport. Il dormait dans le panier j'ai dû le réveiller pour le mettre dans la caisse.
Forcément j'ai pleuré en le voyant dans la caisse à me regarder l'air de dire "mais on va où ? Pas le veto encore ?"

Rien que d'y repenser j'ai encore envie de pleurer .__.

Je l'ai donc confié hier soir à une bénévole pour la nuit afin qu'elle l'emmène à son covoit' aujourd'hui.

Ca m'a fait tout drôle ce matin de ne pas le voir à côté de moi à mon réveil et de ne pas avoir à m'occuper de lui. Mais ça va passer. C'est la première fois que j'ai gardé un chat en FA aussi longtemps. ^^

Du coup Kanoma est redevenu collant quand Bambou est parti, il s’ennuie maintenant ^^' Mais normalement je récupère un autre chat ce weekend. Comme je ne fais plus les quarantaines (faute de place depuis que ma soeur vit chez moi) je ne ferai que des longues durées. 

Voilà voilà !

Bonne route mon Bambou, je suis sûre que ta famille va t'aimer comme il se doit et je pense que j'aurai régulièrement des nouvelles, l'adoptante s'est inscrite sur le forum de l'association dès que l'adoption fut validée et m'a posé plein de questions pour préparer au mieux son arrivée. ^^ Ca me rassure beaucoup tout ça.

----------


## lynt

Bravo c'était pas facile...  ::

----------


## Lady92

Bon, ben je remonte le post... J aimerai des nouvelles de Bambou et Kanona. J espere que tout va bien pour eux, chacun de leur cote...

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Mon chat Kanoma va très bien, il a un nouveau copain en FA depuis novembre : Winter. Avec qui il joue beaucoup.

Quand à Bambou il s'est très bien adapté dans sa famille qui a été très patiente avec lui et lui il a mit beaucoup du sien. Il ronronnait dès qu'on le caressait, etc...
Depuis ses adoptants sont devenus Famille d'accueil également. C'est vraiment une belle histoire pour Bambou.

Bientôt il sera rejoint par une petite en FA qui a aussi une insuffisance rénale mais également des problèmes cardiaques. Il partagera sa gamelle avec elle. ^^ Et comme c'est un pépère tranquille il ne la stressera pas. (d'ailleurs je vais mettre aujourdhui une annonce pour son covoit' de RP > Lyon ou Grenoble)

Pour suivre les nouvelles de Bambou vous pouvez aller ici : http://lapattedelespoir.naturalforum...t-15-ans-m-fiv
http://lapattedelespoir.naturalforum...t-15-ans-m-fiv

----------


## Lady92

Merci Alexiel pour ces bonnes nouvelles  :: 
Gros calins a Bambou, Kanona et Winter  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pour ceux qui suivaient les aventures de Bambou, malheureusement celui-ci a rejoint le paradis des chats lundi soir des suites de son IRC qui avait fini par empirer, il avait notamment beaucoup maigri. 
Sa famille s'était préparée à le voir partir.

Voici le message de ses adoptants :



> Je viens vous annoncer une triste nouvelle : Bambou est décédé ce soir.
> 
> Il était au plus mal ces derniers jours, nous étions donc préparé à  son départ. Il avait trouvé refuge dans la panière à linge ; depuis ce  matin il refusait de salimenter et de quitter son coin.
> 
> Nous lavons surveillé, caressé, puis lavons laissé séteindre doucement.


Mon cur a mal mais je me dis qu'il aura connu de bons moments au sein de sa famille qui l'a tendrement aimée jusqu'au bout. J'ai donc une pensée pour lui et pour la famille qui a eu un cur énorme d'adopter un chat âgé et malade.

Voici une des dernières photos qu'on nous avait transmis en avril dernier :


J'ai le coeur qui se serre , même si moi aussi je m'étais préparée à ça étant donné son état de santé et son âge cela fait quand même mal. Ses adoptants doivent certainement encore le pleurer.

----------


## Titipa87

::

----------


## coch

RIP BAMBOU.... ::

----------


## SarahC

Gentil petit minou....  ::  ::  ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Repose en paix Bambou. 
Courage Alexiel-Chan et ses adoptants.

----------


## lynt

Repose en paix minou... Je me demandais justement ce que tu devenais...  :Frown: 
Plein de pensées pour sa famille et son ancienne FA qui l'ont toutes deux aimé tendrement.

----------


## Muriel P

RIP Bambou  ::  Courage à toi et à sa famille.

----------

